# Wildthing Races at GTG's.....



## Arrowhead (Jun 22, 2010)

This may be a very stupid idea, but I think it would be entertaining. It's garage sale season in most areas now. I see a constant supply of Wildthings anywhere from $5 to $20. For future GTG's would anybody be willing to race them. I say they should be all the same cc (not sure if they are), and that's it. Anything else goes.... pipes, porting etc. I know with it being a clam, it's limited. Perfect time to experiment. If it fails... no loss. I'm sure some of you may think I'm a moron for this.... and you may be right! I just think it would entertaining if a bunch of us got together and raced these turds. Anybody interested??


----------



## woodgrenade (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it would be pretty entertaining myself.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 22, 2010)

I am in!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Proposed classes
-stock(fresh from the outlet)!
-stock appearance!
-Pro(anything that is contained in the sexy shell of a Wildthing)!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2010)

Timberwolf put NOS on one a few years ago. There are pics of it floating around somewhere. Needless to say, it didn't have a long life, lol. But it sure was cool!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good idea ED. Bucket racing for chainsaws!


----------



## GoRving (Jun 22, 2010)

Sounds interesting. That's one saw I never have owned. I do have that version in a leaf-blower, though. Got it for 5.00 at a yard sale. Runs great.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 22, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I am in!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Proposed classes
> -stock(fresh from the outlet)!
> ...


Works for me! I love to find a Hank Jr. model.... I hear they are rare. 


blsnelling said:


> Timberwolf put NOS on one a few years ago. There are pics of it floating around somewhere. Needless to say, it didn't have a long life, lol. But it sure was cool!



I think it would be a blast! Short lives is definitely expected. It would also be a good starter saw for newbee modders (like me) to practice even though the design ain't like a pro saw. Are these open port? Are you in?? LOL 

I'm thinking several months down the road personally....


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Are you in?? LOL



We just had ethics training at work today. I don't think I can do this:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 23, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Good idea ED. Bucket racing for chainsaws!



LOL... Just throw them in a bucket and go home when your done.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I don't think I can do this:greenchainsaw:



I know better than that... once guys start postin pics of these high performance monsters.... you'll be hooked.


----------



## little possum (Jun 23, 2010)

Im in, as soon as somebody lets me know who owns the one in our shop. 



9 pin, square ground .325? 12" bar, tuned pipe, 100av, v-stack.


----------



## Evan (Jun 23, 2010)

maybe Brad can build my wildthing if hes back to work now

sounds like fun to me but im sure im thousands of miles from you guys


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 23, 2010)

*Grand Dog might have a new product!!*

Is there a BB available? Maybe if this catches on.... Grand Dog might have a new product...! :spam:

Here's what Mike Acres has to say about this saw: Wild Thing


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 23, 2010)

Let's do it!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds like fun to me. Heck, I leave them laying around the scrap yard all the time. I might just have to pick one up.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Timberwolf put NOS on one a few years ago. There are pics of it floating around somewhere. Needless to say, it didn't have a long life, lol. But it sure was cool!



Found it!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2010)

Evan said:


> maybe Brad can build my wildthing if hes back to work now
> 
> sounds like fun to me but im sure im thousands of miles from you guys



If I did, I would flatly deny any knowledge of having done so


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 23, 2010)

Evan said:


> maybe Brad can build my wildthing if hes back to work now
> 
> sounds like fun to me but im sure im thousands of miles from you guys





blsnelling said:


> If I did, I would flatly deny any knowledge of having done so



Brad.... Would it carry the same warrenty as all of your other mods? :spam:


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 23, 2010)

Guys, we are getting back to the fat chick and the moped thing....both are fun to ride, you just don't want your buddies to catch you doing it. 

I was given one of the newer strato wild thingys so I'm in, who knows, fat chicks and mopeds may be cool.


----------



## polkat (Jun 23, 2010)

I just shot myself in the foot I knew I should keep every saw I got; a budd gave me a new wild thing strato in all I sold it the next day who knew they were in so high demand :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 23, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> Found it!



That definitely is a bad azz lookin saw. I was thinking more in the line of investing around $50 including the saw.  

Go *purple* or go home.... lol


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmmmmm.....wonder if any of the newer husky/poulan clamshells will fit in the ol' purple and green chassis....????


----------



## brokenbudget (Jun 23, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Hmmmmm.....wonder if any of the newer husky/poulan clamshells will fit in the ol' purple and green chassis....????



460 x-torque?


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 23, 2010)

Is there a Craftsman equivalent???


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 23, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Hmmmmm.....wonder if any of the newer husky/poulan clamshells will fit in the ol' purple and green chassis....????



Heck, I bet I can just paint my 262xp purple and green and these jamokes wont know the difference anyway. 

I'm in


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 23, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I am in!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Proposed classes
> -stock(fresh from the outlet)!
> ...


if I put a purple starter or clutch cover on it can I inter my 42cc 2550? its basically a wildthing with anti-vibe
open ques here any1 can answer


----------



## Bill G (Jun 23, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Is there a Craftsman equivalent???



There are quite a few Craftsman saws in that class. I have quite a few and some Poulans. If anyone is lacking in supply let me know.

Bill


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm in!!!

I've already got one thats ported and muffler modded.
Runs pretty good too!


Mike


----------



## little possum (Jun 23, 2010)

Does my Husky 350 count? :monkey:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 23, 2010)

little possum said:


> Does my Husky 350 count? :monkey:





No it doesn't!

BUT

If everyone keeps on rehabing these 350s we may be able to have a seperate class just for them!!!


Mike


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 23, 2010)

Will a different color one do. Same thing, just not green and purple.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 23, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Will a different color one do. Same thing, just not green and purple.



I would say that's a candidate...


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 23, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I would say that's a candidate...


It will be no competition anyway, It's a royal POS. Might get to compete if only one cut is allowed.lol cause it won't start back up after that.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 23, 2010)

Here is mine...


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 23, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Here is mine...








Cheater Face! Cheater Face!

You're a little Cheater Face!!!


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 23, 2010)

Are you guys really going to make me do this? 


OK I guess I'll start looking for one, this honestly sounds like fun.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 23, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Cheater Face! Cheater Face!
> 
> You're a little Cheater Face!!!
> 
> ...



Don't whine like a sore loser ok?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 23, 2010)

OH!

I haven't lost yet!!!

You've got to get than NON- Poulan hunk of junk started first!:greenchainsaw:


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 23, 2010)

I got one in the shed, it runs, sometimes. It would be fun, and I like to have fun, so I'd try it.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have one, just need to get a new piston and cylinder.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Are you guys really going to make me do this?



YEP....


----------



## little possum (Jun 23, 2010)

This one is a bit faded/molded but still a Electrolux


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 24, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> It will be no competition anyway, It's a royal POS. Might get to compete if only one cut is allowed.lol cause it won't start back up after that.


SS I have the same saw in green, picked it up used about 15 years ago.Its been my practice saw and has come a long way.I put a piston in it about 18 mos ago,widened the ex port out too the ledge where the insert was or about .120,took .015 of the intake side of the piston and put a larger wt529 carb on it. I also changed the spur for a rim drive with a 7 pin and a 16" timber champ bar.The 21lp chain is filed square.The really ####ty top a/v spring has been beefed up and a real tank vent has been installed.
All this has just been for fun and learning but I do seem to get some work done with it once in a while.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 24, 2010)

I guess I'll have to go steal my dad's little Mac Cat.....


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 24, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> This may be a very stupid idea, but I think it would be entertaining. It's garage sale season in most areas now. I see a constant supply of Wildthings anywhere from $5 to $20. For future GTG's would anybody be willing to race them. I say they should be all the same cc (not sure if they are), and that's it. Anything else goes.... pipes, porting etc. I know with it being a clam, it's limited. Perfect time to experiment. If it fails... no loss. I'm sure some of you may think I'm a moron for this.... and you may be right! I just think it would entertaining if a bunch of us got together and raced these turds. Anybody interested??



I like this idea allot.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 24, 2010)

I think we should just have a cheap class under 40cc. 

We could even do something like postal match racing, using videos. It would all be in good fun and honour system racing of course. We could have a standard of say, three 2x4's stacked up. If everyone used dry clean lumber it would be a pretty close comparison. Then we could compare cheapo saws and mods all over the world


----------



## brokenbudget (Jun 24, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> I think we should just have a cheap class under 40cc.
> 
> We could even do something like postal match racing, using videos. It would all be in good fun and honour system racing of course. We could have a standard of say, three 2x4's stacked up. If everyone used dry clean lumber it would be a pretty close comparison. Then we could compare cheapo saws and mods all over the world



i like the idea of using 2x4's. they'll be closer than any dried trees a person can find out in the woods.


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 24, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Here is mine...



Ya know, when dad was racing that old J/S Plymouth Valiant he always said "it ain't cheating till ya get caught". Mark, you have been caught.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 24, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> I think we should just have a cheap class under 40cc.
> 
> We could even do something like postal match racing, using videos. It would all be in good fun and *honour system racing *of course. We could have a standard of say, three 2x4's stacked up. If everyone used dry clean lumber it would be a pretty close comparison. Then we could compare cheapo saws and mods all over the world



Hhhmmmm, maybe I see a flaw here....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 24, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> OH!
> 
> I haven't lost yet!!!
> 
> ...



Don't you worry about that, I keep a tow chain in the truck, I can pull start that saw if I have to. 




barneyrb said:


> Ya know, when dad was racing that old J/S Plymouth Valiant he always said "it ain't cheating till ya get caught". Mark, you have been caught.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Bunch of blabber mouths around here. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well it didn't take long. I found a WT on CL for $20.00 it even has a case. So far it looks like I should have it running in a few days. The piston and cylinder look almost new, it has good spark. All it really needs is fuel lines, which I already have, I'll also put a carb kit in it. 

Not bad for $20.00 that's about all I'd ever pay for one.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 25, 2010)

I guess its on.... I had one w/case givin to me today from a friend. I haven't checked it out yet... but you can smell the varnish. I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 25, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well it didn't take long. I found a WT on CL for $20.00 it even has a case. So far it looks like I should have it running in a few days.



You didn't!!! You've contiminated the herd! Now the price of Wild Things is going to go up with everyone buying them, lol.


----------



## little possum (Jun 25, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> You didn't!!! You've contiminated the herd! Now the price of Wild Things is going to go up with everyone buying them, lol.


Wish I had about 2 truckloads of them to sell to everybody 
Id get me a new one.

Are 2 piece heads frowned upon?


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 25, 2010)

little possum said:


> Are 2 piece heads frowned upon?



Not at all...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 25, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well it didn't take long. I found a WT on CL for $20.00 it even has a case. So far it looks like I should have it running in a few days. The piston and cylinder look almost new, it has good spark. All it really needs is fuel lines, which I already have, I'll also put a carb kit in it.
> 
> Not bad for $20.00 that's about all I'd ever pay for one.



Andy, that looks like its built alot like a MS290 cept it has a better choke setup with better fuel and oil caps. LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 25, 2010)

Well guys I've been out in the shop porting a wild thang, (I still can't believe I'm doing this) The exhaust is easy to open up, but there's not a lot of meat in the intake tunnel. The plastic intake block can be port matched to the jug easy enough. I think it will flow fairly well. I don't see much help for the transfers, the bearings and seals block the bottom of the ports.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 25, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Well guys I've been out in the shop porting a wild thang,



I think that quote will end up in the WTF thread..... LOL I still haven't looked at mine yet. I have it hid, incase someone stops by, its not in plain view.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 25, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I think that quote will end up in the WTF thread..... LOL I still haven't looked at mine yet. I have it hid, incase someone stops by, its not in plain view.



The one I have was hid so well I forgot about having it till this thread showed up. It's in surprisingly good shape for it's age and cosmetic condition.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am in....... please dont make it exclusive to wild things this little homlight would fit right in. this is an old pic i have since shortened up the pipe and fully welded it up..



This thing sure is slow but it is so :censored:ing loud.

the best part everythng you see was free including saw.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 26, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Andy, that looks like its built alot like a MS290 cept it has a better choke setup with better fuel and oil caps. LOL


LOL,if you wood have left the cap comment out of it that may have got you some sawtroll rep.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't believe I'm actively looking for a Wildthing..... Anybody have one that they want to part with? PM me.

Nevermind, found one....


----------



## wvlogger (Jun 26, 2010)

sounds like fun but i don't own one yet


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm glad to see this happening.
Now FINALLY the Wildthing might start to get the respect it deserves!
I see the prices are already starting to inch up on eeeeeeeeeee-Bay.
I wish I had a case of the carb adjusting tools!!!


Mike


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 26, 2010)

*My inventory*

I have a Craftsman of that ilk that needs a new fuel line. This might be more desirable as you could retain your manhood as most could not identify it as a WT. I also have as several 2050/2075 Poulan saws that should work for this as well. If anyone is interested, PM me.

I just noticed that the Poulan Pro 260 looks the same and is only 42 cc's. Would I be cheating if I use that?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jun 26, 2010)

I like the 2x4 idea but please dont stack more than 2 high. my little homey is more show than go.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 26, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 26, 2010)

This thread is a hoot, funny how many wildthangs are just showing up,being found,people forgot they even had em.
Before I found this site I didnt even know what a wildthang was, even tho I had a couple that just werent purple.
can't wait to get this thang kicked off cause I gots me a wild ass thang.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 26, 2010)

*Hi performance WildThang update*

I've got my WildThang back together and it's running surprisingly strong. I put a 14" Windsor bar and 3/8 full chisel chain on it. It will pull it but this chain is worn out, if it had more cutter I think it would be to much chain. I've got places to go, but I'll but a video up tomorrow, if I don't blow it up first.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 26, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> LOL,if you wood have left the cap comment out of it that may have got you some sawtroll rep.



So what, Sawtroll reps me now and then anyway. LOL 

I just call em like I see them. :hmm3grin2orange:

I'm here thinking now I shouldnt have given those last two Wildthings away.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 26, 2010)

This is a major man card violation.... but here are the pics of my Wild Thang!  If you sniff your screen, you can prolly smell the varnish.  Before my PM box fills up.... *its not for sale.* :hmm3grin2orange:












*Check out the chain... skip with double safety humps. *


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 26, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Andy, that looks like its built alot like a MS290 cept it has a better choke setup with better fuel and oil caps. LOL



LOL hopefully when I'm done with the Thang it'll out run a 290 as well.


----------



## Bubbles Up (Jun 26, 2010)

Im liking this thread ,it should include all cheap "fisher-price" saw (wildthong ,new plastic Homelites {rippin ronny}.Craftsman, new"hot wheels" Mccullogh plastic)

We all should use the same chain Carlton N1C or equivalent and be limited to a 14 bar for 35cc or less and 16 bar for 36cc up.

after all the timed cuts,noodles are done a "king of the hill" before it grenades!


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 26, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> LOL hopefully when I'm done with the Thang it'll out run a 290 as well.



I see you must not have drank enough beer yet, to get the courage to add it to your sig! LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


Gregg,


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 26, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> I see you must not have drank enough beer yet, to get the courage to add it to your sig! LOL:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Gregg,



 hahahaha.


----------



## jnl502 (Jun 26, 2010)

hey fellers is someone going to do a official rule post? and maybe the different makes and models that can be used in what classes
jnl


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 26, 2010)

Guido Salvage said:


> I have a Craftsman of that ilk that needs a new fuel line. This might be more desirable as you could retain your manhood as most could not identify it as a WT. I also have as several 2050/2075 Poulan saws that should work for this as well. If anyone is interested, PM me.



The Craftsman is sold and another member has joined the WT contingent. I still have a 2075, 2150 and a 260 Pro for those that want to join the fun!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 26, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> hey fellers is someone going to do a official rule post? and maybe the different makes and models that can be used in what classes
> jnl



I would say to keep them the same cc. Or +/- a couple for different variations. I'm not sure if they are all the same, mine is 42cc. Anything else goes. Any suggestions?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 26, 2010)

Stock, outta the box, stock appearing modified, open class grenade grade saws.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 26, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I would say to keep them the same cc. Or +/- a couple for different variations. I'm not sure if they are all the same, mine is 42cc. Anything else goes. Any suggestions?



Under 40cc
40-43cc
43 and up


Mike


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 26, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Under 40cc
> 40-43cc
> 43 and up
> 
> ...



I like it...


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok, I'm in! Mine is the 42cc model....


----------



## stihlboy (Jun 26, 2010)

lol ill play ive got a fun one


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 26, 2010)

Bubbles Up said:


> Im liking this thread ,it should include all cheap "fisher-price" saw (wildthong ,new plastic Homelites {rippin ronny}.Craftsman, new"hot wheels" Mccullogh plastic)
> 
> We all should use the same chain Carlton N1C or equivalent and be limited to a 14 bar for 35cc or less and 16 bar for 36cc up.
> 
> after all the timed cuts,noodles are done a "king of the hill" before it grenades!




Hell no, I think we should stick with what was originally posted, that being made in the US of A green and purple! 

Besides them Asian POS wont hold a candle to them and that what has had me scratching my head all along about the WT bashin.





Andyshine77 said:


> LOL hopefully when I'm done with the Thang it'll out run a 290 as well.



Heck if you cant do that you might as well leave it at home. LOL


----------



## pops21 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hmm I have a little echo 302s that I'm tuning up for a buddy. Its a 33cc saw. The owner said it screams. I checked the compression and its at 175lbs. I will take several vids of it to post up here. Just need to know what were cutting up to make it even playing field.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 26, 2010)

pops21 said:


> Hmm I have a little echo 302s that I'm tuning up for a buddy. Its a 33cc saw. The owner said it screams. I checked the compression and its at 175lbs. I will take several vids of it to post up here. Just need to know what were cutting up to make it even playing field.



I got a 302S also and while I like it alot it wont stand a chance against a decent running wild thing.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 26, 2010)

Is anyone interested in world wide video racing? Take a video of three cuts through three 2x4's stacked together. It would just be for fun of course. If everyone uses kiln dried softwood lumber it should be good enough for beer league fun! That would keep it in the spirit of low cost racing and everyone could participate


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 26, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Stock, outta the box, stock appearing modified, open class grenade grade saws.


sounds good, less rules means less bending or breaking them that will allways happen, its human nature.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 26, 2010)

claimer system?
Naw , BAD IDEA my poops are special LOL.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> Is anyone interested in world wide video racing? Take a video of three cuts through three 2x4's stacked together. It would just be for fun of course. If everyone uses kiln dried softwood lumber it should be good enough for beer league fun! That would keep it in the spirit of low cost racing and everyone could participate



Was thinking of it Jeff prior to you posting this.

Not sure if you can get those beasts Downunder?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 26, 2010)

O.K. How about this;


36-40cc Any Brand BOX STOCK
36-40cc Any Brand Stock appearing
36-40cc Any Brand Everybody back up it may blow

40-42cc Any brand Box Stock
40-42cc Any Brand Stock appearing
40-42cc Any Brand E.B.U.

40-42cc Wildthing Box stock
40-42cc Wildthing Stock appearing
40-42cc Wildthing O.M.G. E.B.U.

43+ Wildthing Stock
43+ Any Brand Stock
43+ Wildthing Stock appearing
43+ Any Brand Stock appearing
43+ Wildthing That ain't for real
43+ Any Brand No F'ing Way

No saw over 250.00 retail
Each competetor must bring 1 2x4 precut stud or greater (8' or more is ok)
Any lesser class saw can run in a bigger class but not vice versa
Must have at least a 14" bar....BRAD

anything else?????


Mike


----------



## polkat (Jun 26, 2010)

now you got me searching my basement for the 141 huskey; better now that never hate to admit that this was my next project. again I am kicking myself for selling my free to me wildthing \. i dont think that I am going to sell another saw again.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 26, 2010)

One more rule.... at least 10 square inches of the saw MUST be purple..... spray paint is acceptable.


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 26, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> O.K. How about this;
> 
> 
> 36-40cc Any Brand BOX STOCK
> ...



I am liking this more and more. I think we should have a small wager for each class...say a case of beer to the winner. If it's the right kind of beer, mine will be in the stock class straight out of the box.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jun 26, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> O.K. How about this;
> 
> 
> 36-40cc Any Brand BOX STOCK
> ...



Too complicated.

How about this? 

-Must be under $165 retail new and clamshell. 
-Must be produced in the last 20 years (to keep some clown from showing up with a MAC 5-10, etc....)
-Two classes:
- stock appearing (uses all stock body parts mounted to stock mount points with no extra holes or fasteners)
- Modified (anything goes)

Am I really going to have to find one of these turds? I just got rid of a "good" one this week.

Wait, can I run a Mini-MAC?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 26, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> Too complicated.
> 
> How about this?
> 
> ...





The $165.00 retail is too low that eliminates a lot of saws. Even the Wildthings and Woodsharks are around $179.00-$199.00 MSRP.
No stock classes eliminates the very people we want to get into this, the non-modders who go to the GTGs for fun!!!


Mike


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 27, 2010)

how about this:

1) must be 43cc or less. 
2) must be clamshell.

Class A: Stock appearing
Class B: Anything Goes 

timed cuts through a stack of three 2x4's recorded on video. 

*Simple. Everyone can play. Cheap.*


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 27, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> The $165.00 retail is too low that eliminates a lot of saws. Even the Wildthings and Woodsharks are around $179.00-$199.00 MSRP.
> No stock classes eliminates the very people we want to get into this, the non-modders who go to the GTGs for fun!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



agreed. We need to be able to include all the Husky and Stihl homeowner clamshells that retail at a bit over $200


----------



## pops21 (Jun 27, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> I got a 302S also and while I like it alot it wont stand a chance against a decent running wild thing.



I haven't started it yet. I just figured it might be able to pull its weight.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 27, 2010)

How about "Must sport stock 'Wild Thing' plastic and colors"? I'm sort of looking for the bits and pieces for a "sleeper" having run Farley9n's WT which shocked eighteen kinds of hell outta me. I don't know that I could do better, but I'm sure it'd be fun to try! Thing LOOKED like right off the shelf at any pawnshop, but out-cut saws with MUCH better reputations. I picked up a few details about how-to, but I'm really gonna have to do it to know for sure.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 27, 2010)

Man you guys could screw up a steel ball with a rubber hammer. 

This started out as plain ole Wild Thing races and went to hell in a hurry. All the displacement rules, stock apperaring, modified etc. Now you guys are wanting to up the $ amount of the saws??? 

You guys realize that alot of the Poulan clamshells that were marked 36cc, were actually 42cc? At least thats the way I understand it, so take that class and throw it out the window. 

I think alot of Eds original intent got lost here.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree with mark i think you need to keep it really cheap and simple. either way it will be fun i guess.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 27, 2010)

This was suggested as a fun and friendly diversion based on a product that is often disrespected on this forum. The goal was to pull a out a saw that most everyone has hiding under their workbench and have a little fun with it without investing much money or time. It has now morphed into people wanting to have 15 classes and not spend more than $250 for the saw.

Lets go back to the original concept, get a Wild Thing (or similar saw that is rebranded) and work with that. Perhaps we do need a claiming feature where $75 can buy any saw in order to keep it friendly and all the testosterone in check.

Who is going to be the commissioner of this league to sort out all the issues that will inevitably crop up?


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 27, 2010)

Guido Salvage said:


> This was suggested as a fun and friendly diversion based on a product that is often disrespected on this forum. The goal was to pull a out a saw that most everyone has hiding under their workbench and have a little fun with it without investing much money or time. It has now morphed into people wanting to have 15 classes and not spend more than $250 for the saw.
> 
> Lets go back to the original concept, get a Wild Thing (or similar saw that is rebranded) and work with that. Perhaps we do need a claiming feature where $75 can buy any saw in order to keep it friendly and all the testosterone in check.
> 
> Who is going to be the commissioner of this league to sort out all the issues that will inevitably crop up?


I agree,but on the claiming feature any buyer pays all shipping charges.


----------



## jnl502 (Jun 27, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Man you guys could screw up a steel ball with a rubber hammer.
> 
> This started out as plain ole Wild Thing races and went to hell in a hurry. All the displacement rules, stock apperaring, modified etc. Now you guys are wanting to up the $ amount of the saws???
> 
> ...



that is why i posted what i did. i saw it was getting out of hand fast and wanted to get things strait to start with. also we need to set some restrictions on the chain. maybe round file only? and on the claim just the saw itself. i mean if u build a pipe for it or the nos or whatever the extras are the top secret stuff someone went to all the trouble to build. if not someone could invest very little and then claim a good saw and have a real runner for almost nothing. i just think all this needs to be thought out before we get started. there could be hard feelings had and that is not what this is about.
jnl


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree with Mark and Jason. It went from a sport that anybody that knows how to surf CL and has an extra $20 in their pocket can enjoy, to a sport that you have to spend lots of jack on now. 

I think it should be "Poulan Wildthings" or there off colored counterparts. No husky's, no homie's, just the ol' purple and green. Everybody must use round ground chain, no square. Do it on the "Honor System" thru vid's or at GTG's and use something like the 3 or 4 2x4's to keep everything the same. 

Just my .02.....


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 27, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> that is why i posted what i did. i saw it was getting out of hand fast and wanted to get things strait to start with. also we need to set some restrictions on the chain. maybe round file only? and on the claim just the saw itself. i mean if u build a pipe for it or the nos or whatever the extras are the top secret stuff someone went to all the trouble to build. if not someone could invest very little and then claim a good saw and have a real runner for almost nothing. i just think all this needs to be thought out before we get started. there could be hard feelings had and that is not what this is about.
> jnl





wigglesworth said:


> I agree with Mark and Jason. It went from a sport that anybody that knows how to surf CL and has an extra $20 in their pocket can enjoy, to a sport that you have to spend lots of jack on now.
> 
> I think it should be "Poulan Wildthings" or there off colored counterparts. No husky's, no homie's, just the ol' purple and green. Everybody must use round ground chain, no square. Do it on the "Honor System" thru vid's or at GTG's and use something like the 3 or 4 2x4's to keep everything the same.
> 
> Just my .02.....



I agree with both of you!!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 27, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I agree with both of you!!!



You should....im a smart feller....or to some folks a fart smeller.


----------



## little possum (Jun 27, 2010)

You cant even get a good wildthing around here anymore for 20$  lol


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 27, 2010)

little possum said:


> You cant even get a good wildthing around here anymore for 20$  lol



Tell me about it. I just cruised CL here, and found an ad that said "7 wildthings for $100"....turns out he wants $100 a piece.  

I have a line on a red craftsman version for free, but I think he hosed the top end on it....oh well...Maybe I can get her to go again.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 27, 2010)

little possum said:


> You cant even get a good wildthing around here anymore for 20$  lol


around here you can pick em up for nothing, it helps that we have walmarts everywhere and pouland has a plant here.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 27, 2010)

I wanted to include other makes so that the Aussies could play too. Those ####ers are fun to play with eh


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 27, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> The $165.00 retail is too low that eliminates a lot of saws. Even the Wildthings and Woodsharks are around $179.00-$199.00 MSRP.
> No stock classes eliminates the very people we want to get into this, the non-modders who go to the GTGs for fun!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Where did you get the idea to buy new ones? 



Zombiechopper said:


> agreed. We need to be able to include all the Husky and Stihl homeowner clamshells that retail at a bit over $200



Bad idea, besides the Stihl guys wont take well to getting embarrassed




Guido Salvage said:


> This was suggested as a fun and friendly diversion based on a product that is often disrespected on this forum. The goal was to pull a out a saw that most everyone has hiding under their workbench and have a little fun with it without investing much money or time. It has now morphed into people wanting to have 15 classes and not spend more than $250 for the saw.
> 
> Lets go back to the original concept, get a Wild Thing (or similar saw that is rebranded) and work with that. Perhaps we do need a claiming feature where $75 can buy any saw in order to keep it friendly and all the testosterone in check.
> 
> Who is going to be the commissioner of this league to sort out all the issues that will inevitably crop up?



Claiming saws? Thats a really bad idea. Been there and done that with race car engines , it dont work well in person let alone some crook shipping a completly different saw. 




Zombiechopper said:


> I wanted to include other makes so that the Aussies could play too. Those ####ers are fun to play with eh



Yes I like the Aussies too but I dont see many of them showing up at any of our local gtgs any time soon and thats what this was originally thought up to be about. Besides I dont hear them losing any sleep over the fact that I cannot get any of those cool ole Aussie Fords over here.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I agree with Mark and Jason. It went from a sport that anybody that knows how to surf CL and has an extra $20 in their pocket can enjoy, to a sport that you have to spend lots of jack on now.
> 
> I think it should be "Poulan Wildthings" or there off colored counterparts. No husky's, no homie's, just the ol' purple and green. Everybody must use round ground chain, no square. Do it on the "Honor System" thru vid's or at GTG's and use something like the 3 or 4 2x4's to keep everything the same.
> 
> Just my .02.....



I like what ya posted here Wiggs. I would like to see a WildThangie race, Period.

No stuffing a husky clammie under the hood either. :spam:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jun 27, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Man you guys could screw up a steel ball with a rubber hammer.
> 
> This started out as plain ole Wild Thing races and went to hell in a hurry. All the displacement rules, stock apperaring, modified etc. Now you guys are wanting to up the $ amount of the saws???
> 
> ...



Agreed! It was cool when it was a wildthing race! Keep it simple wildthings only same type chain ,mod the saw any way you like with stock p&c. And go with the imca type claim rules ,it makes it more interesting and keeps guys from putting to much money in the saws.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 27, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Man you guys could screw up a steel ball with a rubber hammer.
> 
> This started out as plain ole Wild Thing races and went to hell in a hurry. All the displacement rules, stock apperaring, modified etc. Now you guys are wanting to up the $ amount of the saws???
> 
> ...





wigglesworth said:


> I agree with Mark and Jason. It went from a sport that anybody that knows how to surf CL and has an extra $20 in their pocket can enjoy, to a sport that you have to spend lots of jack on now.
> 
> I think it should be "Poulan Wildthings" or there off colored counterparts. No husky's, no homie's, just the ol' purple and green. Everybody must use round ground chain, no square. Do it on the "Honor System" thru vid's or at GTG's and use something like the 3 or 4 2x4's to keep everything the same.
> 
> Just my .02.....


:agree2:

I would like to see it just Wild Things for the simple reason of the reputation they have here. I think a lot of the bad rap starts from the fact that they are purple. In the past few weeks I hit a lot of garage sales around here, and found mostly Wild Thangs averaging $10-20. I was trying to find a use for these saws and thought of this race thing. The thought of a bunch of grown men racing _purple_ chainsaws is what I thought would be funny/ridiculous. Plus it may get some more members to participate in GTG's. I absolutely never expect any of my saws to ever win a race, I simply don't have the money, time or knowledge to make a winner. For me its the fun of trying... win or loose. Meeting members and becoming friends is the real reward. I would say _try_ to find a Wild Thang (or different Craftsman color version).... but if you show up with an off brand, have fun and race it anyway.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 27, 2010)

I wanted to add... the next time I see any for $10-20 I will pick them up and sell/ship for exactly what I paid.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 27, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Where did you get the idea to buy new ones?



I didn't get the idea at all.
But there are boatloads of "Wildthing wannabees" under benches in shops and garages that retailed for over $200.00.
I would hope that most of us wouldn't be stupid enough to go out and buy a new $250.00 saw to race against a Wildthing for no prize.

I just wanted to let everyone join in the fun and not have 1 or 2 guys with money or modding experience always winning everything, while the rest of us sit and watch.
We have too much of that already.


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't be laughing too much guys, this some hard wood. I wish I had some soft pine, but...


----------



## woodgrenade (Jun 27, 2010)

I just saw one on my local cl for $10. These should be the saws that guys go after to make it fun. If it blows, then no big deal, at least it provided some entertainment that was less than going to the movies.


----------



## jnl502 (Jun 27, 2010)

i think other brands could run too but would have to be throw away saws and be on an approved list. i know stihl and husky makes some cheeper versions but they just have a little better quality. but the newer macs and homelites have saws the same cc's. i think with a little research other swas could be included. just have to be from an approved list.
jnl


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Jun 27, 2010)

I just got my first Wild Thing! I'm so excited!
I'm going to tear into it, and see what kind of changes I can make.
CSW


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 27, 2010)

I went to a large flea market this morning and saw one for sale. The owner wasn't around to ask how much he wanted for it...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 27, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Don't be laughing too much guys, this some hard wood. I wish I had some soft pine, but...



Laughing is what its all about.... Nice _Thang..._ I wish the vid had sound.


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 27, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> :agree2:
> 
> I would like to see it just Wild Things for the simple reason of the reputation they have here. I think a lot of the bad rap starts from the fact that they are purple. In the past few weeks I hit a lot of garage sales around here, and found mostly Wild Thangs averaging $10-20. I was trying to find a use for these saws and thought of this race thing. The thought of a bunch of grown men racing _purple_ chainsaws is what I thought would be funny/ridiculous. Plus it may get some more members to participate in GTG's. I absolutely never expect any of my saws to ever win a race, I simply don't have the money, time or knowledge to make a winner. For me its the fun of trying... win or loose. Meeting members and becoming friends is the real reward. I would say _try_ to find a Wild Thang (or different Craftsman color version).... but if you show up with an off brand, have fun and race it anyway.




We could have the first annual wild thingy nationals. How long do we have to get these things ready?

Do we set a date and have a "virtual" GTG for the wild things? Everyone post youtube videos at a pre determined time and let the judging go from there? Do we establish how many 2x4's, how stacked, and 2 or 3 cuts? 

As long as we keep Nik from posting about drinking beer and running saws we should be good to go.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2010)

I went out in the woods and downed a pine so I would have something more appropriate for the WildThingie. When it cools down this afternoon I'll fix up another video. I've been playing with the carb some more, trying to get all I can. Mine is worn a bit on the PTO side of the crank which causes the clutch drum to be a little loose, but it works. Anyone else tinkering with one? Pointers? Tips?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 27, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Anyone else tinkering with one? Pointers? Tips?


Nope, too busy selling them to you guys!


----------



## weimedog (Jun 27, 2010)

Mine is in Jonsered Colors. A great little saw! Does it count? J-red 2040.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2010)

Here's a better video, this little saw ain't bad at all, light, cheap, and sporting a 3/8 chain. What's not to love? :spam:

Sorry about not having sound. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fs58libGMcw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fs58libGMcw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 27, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> We could have the first annual wild thingy nationals. How long do we have to get these things ready?
> 
> Do we set a date and have a "virtual" GTG for the wild things? Everyone post youtube videos at a pre determined time and let the judging go from there? Do we establish how many 2x4's, how stacked, and 2 or 3 cuts?
> 
> As long as we keep Nik from posting about drinking beer and running saws we should be good to go.



LOL... I will let everybody else decide on it. I kinda made this thread out of aggravation.... meaning all I ever see at garage/yard sales are these W/T's cheap. I was just trying to find a use for them. Honestly, I would have have as much fun racing these saws as I would a 70cc pro saw. Watching members here racing Purple Piped Poulans, I believe would be a hoot. I guarantee I will never stand chance against saws others here will build, but I can care less... for me its all about fun, not winning. I never gave the video thing a thought, I just figured I would use it at the few gtg's I can make it to each year, providing others would play.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jun 27, 2010)

ive been doing a little looking on CL there are so many cheap cheap saws out there. 20$-50$ and you can get yourself a really nice saw. I think i am gonna buy a few to have as loaner saws.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 27, 2010)

I like the idea of any brand 43cc's and under clamshell engine, stock appearing and fully modified classes, this keeps it cheap and fun.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Jun 27, 2010)

weimedog said:


> Mine is in Jonsered Colors. A great little saw! Does it count? J-red 2040.



Don't forget the Craftsman chain guard! lol
Jim


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 27, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Here's a better video, this little saw ain't bad at all, light, cheap, and sporting a 3/8 chain. What's not to love? :spam:
> 
> Sorry about not having sound.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fs58libGMcw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fs58libGMcw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


seems to cut pretty good, are you running the 6 tooth low profile spur?


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 27, 2010)

We had a Wildthing toss at a party recently. See who could huck one the farthest. 

Gary


----------



## woodgrenade (Jun 27, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> We had a Wildthing toss at a party recently. See who could huck one the farthest.
> 
> Gary



What type of oil was the wildthang running Gary? :monkey:


----------



## spacemule (Jun 27, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> This may be a very stupid idea, but I think it would be entertaining. It's garage sale season in most areas now. I see a constant supply of Wildthings anywhere from $5 to $20. For future GTG's would anybody be willing to race them. I say they should be all the same cc (not sure if they are), and that's it. Anything else goes.... pipes, porting etc. I know with it being a clam, it's limited. Perfect time to experiment. If it fails... no loss. I'm sure some of you may think I'm a moron for this.... and you may be right! I just think it would entertaining if a bunch of us got together and raced these turds. Anybody interested??



This was brought up about 5 years ago, but I don't think anyone ever carried the plan out.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 27, 2010)

woodgrenade said:


> What type of oil was the wildthang running Gary? :monkey:



It was empty for less drag... 

Gary


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> seems to cut pretty good, are you running the 6 tooth low profile spur?



It's got the stock 6 tooth spur, it would never pull a taller gear. I got a little more out of it after I shot this video by advancing the ignition timing a little bit. I'm going to bore the outlet hole in the fuel filter out as it's tiny and I don't want to lean it out.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 27, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> We had a Wildthing toss at a party recently. See who could huck one the farthest.
> 
> Gary




We did that at the GTG at my store last October. Weimedog was the winner by almost 10 feet. He used the "David" method, as in David and Goliath, and swung the thing by the rope. That poor little saw flew a lot faster than it ever cut.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 27, 2010)

The cat that won at my party did the same thing. Swung it by the starter rope... 

Gary


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 27, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> It's got the stock 6 tooth spur, it would never pull a taller gear. I got a little more out of it after I shot this video by advancing the ignition timing a little bit. I'm going to bore the outlet hole in the fuel filter out as it's tiny and I don't want to lean it out.


I have the 7 tooth .325 on mine, its about the same diameter as the 6 pin 3/8. mine is a rim and drum for a 36-142 husky.
I guess it would be easy enuff to put the 7 pin 3/8rim on it since I have a 16" 3/8 bar but like you said it probabely anit gonna pull that much gear.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 27, 2010)

spike60 said:


> We did that at the GTG at my store last October. Weimedog was the winner by almost 10 feet. He used the "David" method, as in David and Goliath, and swung the thing by the rope. That poor little saw flew a lot faster than it ever cut.



Did the saw run before and after? :spam: :greenchainsaw: :spam:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> I have the 7 tooth .325 on mine, its about the same diameter as the 6 pin 3/8. mine is a rim and drum for a 36-142 husky.
> I guess it would be easy enuff to put the 7 pin 3/8rim on it since I have a 16" 3/8 bar but like you said it probabely anit gonna pull that much gear.



I hadn't thought about using a husky drum, a rim would be fun to play around with. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 27, 2010)

My junker


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VAK6LwW5A4M&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VAK6LwW5A4M&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


I didn't bother with 2x4s, but I figured this maple would be a good test.
Chain is a Chinacrap semi chisel. 

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 27, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I didn't bother with 2x4s, but I figured this maple would be a good test.
> Chain is a Chinacrap semi chisel.
> 
> Mike



At least you had a shirt on this time:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 27, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> My junker
> 
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VAK6LwW5A4M&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VAK6LwW5A4M&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...



LMAO...  It actually cut and sounded pretty good! Are you bringing it to Seans GTG?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 27, 2010)

Heck Yeah!!!


I'll have to get a decent chain on it first.
That one SUX!
One down and one to go!
Gotta start on the "baby "Wildthing" one day this week!

Mike


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm gonna have to get mine going now... I think Tri is bringing one, Andy has one. That will be 4 if I get mine goin.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 27, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I'm gonna have to get mine going now... I think Tri is bringing one, Andy has one. That will be 4 if I get mine goin.



You never know, I may have one by then....


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2010)

Lookin good Mike.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 27, 2010)

Mike not bad at all, actually pretty impressive.

Nik when are you going to pick up a WT???


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2010)

Will this qualify in the Wildthing class? The one I've been working on is only 36cc, this is a 42cc, and we all know there is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 28, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Will this qualify in the Wildthing class? The one I've been working on is only 36cc, this is a 42cc, and we all know there is no replacement for displacement.





I say yes!
But who knows what THEY say.

Mike


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 28, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Will this qualify in the Wildthing class? [/IMG]



yep... its a red wildthing


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 28, 2010)

I never thought I'd live to see the day that I was looking for a Wildthing for parts!!!

And I SURELY never thought they'd all be gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
This is great.
Anybody got an idea what rim-sprocket clutch fits these things?
I'm working up a second one now!


Mike


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 28, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I never thought I'd live to see the day that I was looking for a Wildthing for parts!!!
> 
> And I SURELY never thought they'd all be gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> This is great.
> ...


2800-2900 pouland oregon has a rim drive .36-142 husky oregon has a rim drive.
same part# will fit wildthingie.
2.5 " drum 10mm crank- you will need a plastic cage bearing because the metal cage bearing in the wildthang wont fit the oregon drum.
The oregon drum is the outer race for the clutch bearing.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 28, 2010)

this thread could triple the value of a wild thing on craigslist across the USA! 

Bidding wars for wildthings on ebay!

I can see it now. Poulan thanks you!


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2010)

About the sprockets, my old 36cc has the outboard clutch, the red 42cc has an inboard. The red one is the one I will be working on now so what rim drum will fit on it?

I could only get so much out of the 36cc saw, and after Mike posted his I knew I was beat, and beat bad...lol. That's why I dug up a different saw. :spam:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 28, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> yep... its a red wildthing


But it's a pro saw, It even says so on the cover. Totally unfair.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 28, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> About the sprockets, my old 36cc has the outboard clutch, the red 42cc has an inboard. The red one is the one I will be working on now so what rim drum will fit on it?
> 
> I could only get so much out of the 36cc saw, and after Mike posted his I knew I was beat, and beat bad...lol. That's why I dug up a different saw. :spam:






Hell,

Don't worry about me!
I'll probably have to start cranking on it Thursday night to even get it started by Saturday!
Andyshine77 is the guy you have to watch out for!
Unless Brad gets bit by the bug...........then we can ALL just pack up and go home.


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 28, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Hell,
> 
> Don't worry about me!
> I'll probably have to start cranking on it Thursday night to even get it started by Saturday!
> ...



We all know how your "junkers" run Mike.... LOL


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 28, 2010)

Impressive Mike! I think the Husqvarna bar is a very nice touch also.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 28, 2010)

joe25DA said:


> Impressive Mike! I think the Husqvarna bar is a very nice touch also.






Since it IS one of Huskys better saws!LOL

Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 29, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> I passed up a perfectly good Poulan with a cracked top handle at a garage sale for $10. It had a Makita bar on it! The saw looked like it had gone through a lot of wood, but still had good compression. !
> 
> After seeing all the saws that you have picked up for nothing, I just couldn't bring myselt to buy it.






The bar was worth $10.00


Mike


----------



## spike60 (Jun 29, 2010)

The reason this is good fun all around is that it's kind of impossible to take it too seriously, and nobody has any brand image to defend. The more I think about it, the more I think this is a brilliant idea. Like the beater classes in stock cars or whatever. Plus, you can really push things to the limit and not worry about blowing up a $700 saw. In fact, the day won't be complete without a saw or two giving up the ghost.

We folks in the NYCSM are going to do something like this ourselves, and we're going to have two classes. Gonna call them the "Kmart" class and the "Macy's" class. Both classes are capped at 45cc to get some distance from the 50cc class which has a lot of saws that slide in at 49cc. Silly and outrageous mods are encouraged. Going to use 15" wood and make them little saws work their butts off. 

Looks like this:

Kmart- This is the Poulan/Wildthing based class. Also open to the Ryobi saws and such. This class must have a plastic crankcase and run 3/8 LP chain. Was considering a price limit, but that would exclude 136/141 Huskys and the lower priced Stihls like the 021 and such.

Macy's- Plastic or metal crankcase and can run any chain. Early 028's, 242's, 346OE. Reason for this class is that we will be having too much fun to stop and it will be interesting to compare the cheap stuff to the better saws in the same wood on the same day.

We also thought of a "Woolworth" class for older small saws that would be reserved for horizontal cylinders only, but hardly anyone has them, so we bagged that idea for now.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Jun 29, 2010)

spike60 said:


> The reason this is good fun all around is that it's kind of impossible to take it too seriously, and nobody has any brand image to defend. The more I think about it, the more I think this is a brilliant idea. Like the beater classes in stock cars or whatever. Plus, you can really push things to the limit and not worry about blowing up a $700 saw. In fact, the day won't be complete without a saw or two giving up the ghost.
> 
> We folks in the NYCSM are going to do something like this ourselves, and we're going to have two classes. Gonna call them the "Kmart" class and the "Macy's" class. Both classes are capped at 45cc to get some distance from the 50cc class which has a lot of saws that slide in at 49cc. Silly and outrageous mods are encouraged. Going to use 15" wood and make them little saws work their butts off.
> 
> ...



Bob,
I've got my Wildthing & my 42mm 028, Looks like I'm in! 
Jim


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jun 29, 2010)

I just bought a eager beaver mac2014 runs and cuts for 20 bucks on cl. 2.0 cubic inches of raw power lol


----------



## spike60 (Jun 29, 2010)

Some nice grudge matches are starting to shape up here. 

My sinister black Mac, Darth Strato vs Woodchucker81's Obi-Wan-Ryobi.

If you only knew the power of the dark side!

Yep it's getting silly.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 29, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Macy's- Plastic or metal crankcase and can run any chain. Early 028's, 242's, 346OE. Reason for this class is that we will be having too much fun to stop and it will be interesting to compare the cheap stuff to the better saws in the same wood on the same day.



Would my non_EPA Husky 350 fit this category?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Would my non_EPA Husky 350 fit this category?



If you run that saw, it's over for that class. Have you put it to wood yet?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 29, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> If you run that saw, it's over for that class. Have you put it to wood yet?



Nope.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 29, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Would my non_EPA Husky 350 fit this category?



Nevermind....I'm out!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 29, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Nevermind....I'm out!



You've got a Dremel don't you? Then get with it!


----------



## Asymetric (Jun 29, 2010)

> RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: Minimum 90




Just noticed that about the wildthing. Could part of the reason for short life be that most homeowners fill it with the cheapest 87 octane gas? I only bump it up one grade to 89 octane for my 2 stroke tools. Maby i should spend the extra $0.30 a month for better gas lol.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 29, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Would my non_EPA Husky 350 fit this category?



Fraid not Brad, you'd be over the 45cc limit. In fact, _you_ should almost be given a 5cc handicap. Got any 40cc saws layin around?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 29, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Fraid not Brad, you'd be over the 45cc limit. In fact, _you_ should almost be given a 5cc handicap. Got any 40cc saws layin around?



Nope, the only saw I have smaller than my 346 is my MS200. I'll let EricJeeper enter his Ryobi on my behalf


----------



## mactodd (Jun 30, 2010)

spike60 said:


> We also thought of a "Woolworth" class for older small saws that would be reserved for horizontal cylinders only, but hardly anyone has them, so we bagged that idea for now.



Huh? Nobody has a MiniMac, Poulan 2000 or Stihl 009L laying around?
You could call that the Bomber class :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Jun 30, 2010)

mactodd said:


> Huh? Nobody has a MiniMac, Poulan 2000 or Stihl 009L laying around?
> You could call that the Bomber class :biggrinbounce2:



I've often thought about trying to wake-up a Mini Mac, or a Poulan top handle.
Shoot, I probably have almost 10 of each, I could outfit the whole NYSCM with them!
Being that the top handle Poulans are so much eaiser to work on, that would be the one.
Jim


----------



## weimedog (Jun 30, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> I've often thought about trying to wake-up a Mini Mac, or a Poulan top handle.
> Shoot, I probably have almost 10 of each, I could outfit the whole NYSCM with them!
> Being that the top handle Poulans are so much eaiser to work on, that would be the one.
> Jim




You could set them up as fix and assemble races. Each member has to bring a carb kit and hoses to the table...each one gets a carcass...and when its go time, the first one to replace the carb kit & rubber lines, gets it to start and cuts a cookie wins!. U go home with ten running saws! (Assuming all in similar condition, with compression & spark)


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Jun 30, 2010)

weimedog said:


> You could set them up as fix and assemble races. Each member has to bring a carb kit and hoses to the table...each one gets a carcass...and when its go time, the first one to replace the carb kit & rubber lines, gets it to start and cuts a cookie wins!. U go home with ten running saws! (Assuming all in similar condition, with compression & spark)



Better yet, The competitor's go home with one saw each and I go home with none.
They would all have to be the same saw, putting a carb kit into a Mini Mac takes about 10 times as long as putting one in a Poulan top handle.
I will donate as many saws as we would need of either type. But I think at least 3-4 of the poulans have burned up P/C's.
Jim


----------



## spike60 (Jun 30, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Better yet, The competitor's go home with one saw each and I go home with none.
> They would all have to be the same saw, putting a carb kit into a Mini Mac takes about 10 times as long as putting one in a Poulan top handle.
> I will donate as many saws as we would need of either type. But I think at least 3-4 of the poulans have burned up P/C's.
> Jim



We share a common goal for the next GTG: Going home with fewer saws than we brought. 

Your right about the mini-mac carb job. We'd better pick a 3 day weekend for that GTG.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll have to plan ahead for something like this. I have a silly amount of the Poulan based saws come through the shop. Green, yellow, red, orange, gray. I never had any interest in them before, and always tossed them in the scrap bin. I'll save them up and we'll do something like Walt and Jim are suggesting. Have a pile of dead saws and see who can assemble something and cut a cookie. Then we can have an endurance test. Tape all of the throttles open and see which saw lasts the longest.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Jun 30, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Then we can have an endurance test. Tape all of the throttles open and see which saw lasts the longest.


I'm pretty sure your kidding, that seems like it would be a waste of the time and $ spent on reserecting the saw in the first place.
I could see doing it to one junk heap saw.
Like I said though, I'm 99% sure your kidding.
Hey, I have an idea for an endurance test! I'll bring my 750, you bring your best Jonny-red, Cale can bring his 3120! this is gonna be GREAT!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
Jim


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 30, 2010)

weimedog said:


> You could set them up as fix and assemble races. Each member has to bring a carb kit and hoses to the table...each one gets a carcass...and when its go time, the first one to replace the carb kit & rubber lines, gets it to start and cuts a cookie wins!. U go home with ten running saws! (Assuming all in similar condition, with compression & spark)



If your using the Poulan top handles, count me in for that contest. I have done one before.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 30, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> If your using the Poulan top handles, count me in for that contest. I have done one before.



I'm in too as long as I can stand beside Mark!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 30, 2010)

Well my entry will be Poulan 2550/ Husky 136 hybrid. Yesterdy did a full tear down on the 2550, it's got bad top end. 
Got a donor engine from the 136 Husky on it's way. 

So in the mean time I addressed the carb, which was unusable, so I improvised. 
This is how you make a carb from an 026 work on a Poulan, no choke but was gonna take that off anyway. Both saws have WT Walbro carbs







muffler work closed & JB welded openings in muffler rear closed will add one big opening in front of muffler. also removed cage inside muffler.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I forgot about removing the choke, blood thanks for reminding me.

I just got done porting my WT, seems to start and run like a top. Hopefully it cuts as good as it sounds.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MK3b1hOZSA4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MK3b1hOZSA4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 1, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well I forgot about removing the choke, blood thanks for reminding me.
> 
> I just got done porting my WT, seems to start and run like a top. Hopefully it cuts as good as it sounds.



Sounds good Andre! Have you had it in wood yet?

Two days?!!! What a slacker:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 1, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds good Andre! Have you had it in wood yet?
> 
> Two days?!!! What a slacker:greenchainsaw:



Thanks Brad.

Not two full days, I'd say 8 to 10 hours all together lol. 

Haven't cut with it yet, a bit late for that + I need a good chain.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 1, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Thanks Brad.
> 
> Not two full days, I'd say 8 to 10 hours all together lol.
> 
> Haven't cut with it yet, a bit late for that + I need a good chain.



You yayhoos actually have me searching Craigslist for a WT Would this happen to be the one you bought, Andre? LINK


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 1, 2010)

It sure is, it was about 2 miles from the house. If you can try and find an older one like mine, they look easier to port than the strato WT's.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 1, 2010)

DANG ANDRE!!!


Sounds like the "BEAST" has another beast in his stable.
Looking forward to seeing that one run!
(Did you ever think you would hear anyone say that about a Wildthing???LOL)

Was that one as clean on the inside as it is outside?


Mike


----------



## spike60 (Jul 1, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> I'm pretty sure your kidding, that seems like it would be a waste of the time and $ spent on reserecting the saw in the first place.
> I could see doing it to one junk heap saw.
> Like I said though, I'm 99% sure your kidding.
> Hey, I have an idea for an endurance test! I'll bring my 750, you bring your best Jonny-red, Cale can bring his 3120! this is gonna be GREAT!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> Jim



LOL-- Yes, I was kidding about deliberately blowing them all up. But I do think that we are likely to have a couple saws go to that "great woodpile in the sky" during this event, one of which might be a Husky 142 that I patched together yesterday. That's what's so cool about this idea though. Nothing invested and nothing to worry about. A guy isn't going to take a nice 346 or 441 or whatever and drill out the carb and snap off the flywheel fins. 

Not to worry though, because the amount of these things in their various brands and colors that come through the shop is endless. Now I actually look forward to getting some more, and I'll set them aside for beater racers instead of pitching them in the scrap bin. Not only that, but this has inspired me to get caught up on all of these cheap saws in the shop, so some of my customers owe the OP some thanks.

But Jim, regarding your endurance test idea I have a question; are we testing the saws, or how much endurance we'd have running those monsters? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 1, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> DANG ANDRE!!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like the "BEAST" has another beast in his stable.
> ...



Not quite as nice inside, but still OK. The ring gap is pretty big, but everything else looked good.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 1, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Not quite as nice inside, but still OK. The ring gap is pretty big, but everything else looked good.



Where's the vid?


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 1, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Are you in?? LOL





blsnelling said:


> We just had ethics training at work today. I don't think I can do this:greenchainsaw:





Arrowhead said:


> I know better than that... once guys start postin pics of these high performance monsters.... you'll be hooked.





blsnelling said:


> You yayhoos actually have me searching Craigslist for a WT



Ha Ha... told ya so....


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 1, 2010)

Large spikes makes a saw faster...... right? :monkey:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 1, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Large spikes makes a saw faster...... right? :monkey:



They may indeed, that is if they were bolted on. LOL


----------



## kevin j (Jul 2, 2010)

there is an OEM metal spike that fits right on. Somebody saw it on ebay and posted the info here. I got one from ebay last year for about $6 I think. Tiny, but they do protect the cases and work pretty well.

I'd guess it made the saw at least .01% faster but the cool factor is 'priceless'. 

k


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 2, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Large spikes makes a saw faster...... right? :monkey:



Yep, but that chain sure slowed it down...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 2, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Where's the vid?



Should have one up by the end of today Friday. Picked up a good chain, PMC3 lol.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 2, 2010)

OK, can someone please list what saws come under the "Wildthing" category?

I'll have to see what we may have local.

If I can't come up with anything, I'll have to see if someone can ship one?

Onya's


----------



## tdi-rick (Jul 2, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> OK, can someone please list what saws come under the "Wildthing" category?
> 
> I'll have to see what we may have local.
> 
> ...




At a guess it'd be one of the current McCullochs Al.

Didn't Spike post about it in the 'new' McCulloch thread ?
Which one is it Spike ?

Do we even have Poulans here ?

Maybe the Aussies and Kiwi's should do a "I bought it at Bunnings" build off 

{edit} which one of these = a Wildthing fella's ? http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_subcategory_chainsaws_331.aspx


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 2, 2010)

tdi-rick said:


> At a guess it'd be one of the current McCullochs Al.
> 
> Didn't Spike post about it in the 'new' McCulloch thread ?
> Which one is it Spike ?
> ...



Yeah we do have Poulans, some and scarce.

Someone did mention Poulan Pro 260?

Rick........are you in?


----------



## tdi-rick (Jul 2, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Yeah we do have Poulans, some and scarce.
> 
> Someone did mention Poulan Pro 260?
> 
> Rick........are you in?



Yeah, what the hell 

Maybe we need to do a variation, eg those crappy Chinese Baümer AG things ? although the little ones would be fun.

I think i know where one or two of those were/are laying around.

I reckon Serg would be in too, looks like I've finally found some pneumatic 90* angle pencil die grinders in the US at a reasonable price and Serg wants one too.

I actually have a Mac 3805AV here, or is that too 'classic' seeing as it was actually made by McCulloch before they went under


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 2, 2010)

tdi-rick said:


> Yeah, what the hell
> 
> Maybe we need to do a variation, eg those crappy Chinese Baümer AG things ? although the little ones would be fun.
> 
> ...



Good stuff!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 2, 2010)

tdi-rick said:


> At a guess it'd be one of the current McCullochs Al.
> 
> Didn't Spike post about it in the 'new' McCulloch thread ?
> Which one is it Spike ?
> ...



Wildthing in yellow for the OZ crowd.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 2, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Should have one up by the end of today Friday. Picked up a good chain, PMC3 lol.



Can you run .325 on it?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 3, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Can you run .325 on it?



I think a sprocket from a husky is available, but I think I'm pretty much where I want to be with this saw for now, this is purely for fun.

Well here she is in some maple. Man I thought she bit the dust for a few minutes, but the spark plug boot vibrated loose. Best rpm I saw was 13.200 not sure what they spin stock. To people who actually like these things, I'm sorry but they really are POS IMHO, my hands are still a little numb lol, but man is it strong for it's cc's 

Anyway here is the WT in all it's glory. It does have some power for 42cc

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2TrSN_FTGxk&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2TrSN_FTGxk&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## bullittman281 (Jul 3, 2010)

Not trying to hi jack but you say there is a .325 sprocket that fits?? Is that the same sprocket that a PP4218 uses. Let me know. I need a .325 sprocket.

That's a good looking wild thingy. It sounds pretty good too.

bullittman


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 3, 2010)

bullittman281 said:


> Not trying to hi jack but you say there is a .325 sprocket that fits?? Is that the same sprocket that a PP4218 uses. Let me know. I need a .325 sprocket.
> 
> That's a good looking wild thingy. It sounds pretty good too.
> 
> bullittman



Not sure on the sprocket, I'm really not all that familiar with these saws. 

Thanks for the complement, she runs much stronger than stock, actually pretty darn strong.


----------



## stihlboy (Jul 3, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Can you run .325 on it?



if you can find a husky 142 with one:monkey:


----------



## spike60 (Jul 3, 2010)

On the .325 sprocket, it was pretty common for 41 and 141 Huskys to come with .325 10 or 15 years ago, so a sprocket certainly exists. I can post a number later when I get to the store.

I'm going to try my 142 today, but I'm not going to stretch the limit until we have the next GTG. It's already got some scoring, (but still has 135psi), so I don't want to waste it yet. I want to try a before and after run at the GTG with and without the flywheel fins and see what happens. 

For my open house/GTG at the store this fall, I'm going to try a different format with this. Instead of the usual deal where everyone cuts against the clock and then we keep track of the times, we're going to run twin cants and have guys cut against each other. Kind of a round-robin playoff format. You win, you move on to the next round. The finals between the last two guys could be a 2 out of 3. The big plus here is that a lot of guys get to cut more than once. I think that type of format would be a lot better for a larger group of guys, say a dozen or more. 

With a smaller group, you could vary it by having everyone cut against each other and then tally the "wins and losses" and then have some playoffs based on those standings. Say with six guys, the bottom two would be eliminated, with the top four having semi-final and then final rounds. Again, the idea is the more cutting the better. To me, the lack of appeal to racing has always been the deal about just making two quick cuts and then you're done.


----------



## bullittman281 (Jul 3, 2010)

A part number would be fantastic!


----------



## spike60 (Jul 3, 2010)

bullittman281 said:


> A part number would be fantastic!



Here ya go.....

Spur style: Oregon# 41725X
Husky # 640200211

Oregon PowerMate rim system: Oregon # 41726X
Husky # 640200212


----------



## bullittman281 (Jul 4, 2010)

Dude! You da man! Thanks a bunch.

Bullittman


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 4, 2010)

Andre, that saw's running super strong! Excellent throttle response too. Looks like it's holding it's RPMs well in the wood too.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 4, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Andre, that saw's running super strong! Excellent throttle response too. Looks like it's holding it's RPMs well in the wood too.






Have you found yours yet Brad?


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 4, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Have you found yours yet Brad?
> 
> 
> Mike



No, but I'd like to find one.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 4, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> No, but I'd like to find one.



Never thought we would hear you saying that. That statement is going in the archives.  

After watching Mike's and Andre's vids Brad has Wildthing envy.... lol.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 4, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> After watching Mike's and Andre's vids Brad has Wildthing envy.... lol.



Hahaha. Bred you have to get one, this WT race is a blast. I'm even thinking about coming up with some kind of trophy made out of wood, I already have a few ideas.


----------



## dave76 (Jul 5, 2010)

One question, all the saws I've seen say 40cc, so is it 40 or 42??? And is the 2550 the same saw??


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 5, 2010)

dave76 said:


> One question, all the saws I've seen say 40cc, so is it 40 or 42??? And is the 2550 the same saw??


IDK what the cc actually is but the piston on a 2550 mikes 1.615 and the stroke is @1.2 with a little change.
Not sure what the 2175 or 2150 is but they are the same and pouland list em as 36cc and the strokes the same as the 2550.Of the four I have nothing is newer than 1999 so newer versions may be different.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 5, 2010)

Well here's the one I finished tonight along with the first one, and a 5100 thrown in for perspective.
The wood is a maple burl. I don't have any cants and am running out of round wood except for HUGE and pecker poles, but at least it is relatively similar.

Correct me if I'm wrong but I got;
10 seconds-5100
11 seconds-New Wildthing
12 seconds-Old Wildthing

Looks like the new W.T. is pulling pretty good!

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pkKsyy9o3m4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pkKsyy9o3m4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



SOOOO,

What'cha think???


Mike


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 5, 2010)

Dang Mike... them look real good!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 5, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Well here's the one I finished tonight along with the first one, and a 5100 thrown in for perspective.
> The wood is a maple burl. I don't have any cants and am running out of round wood except for HUGE and pecker poles, but at least it is relatively similar.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I got;
> ...





I think you guys are crazy...LOL...But good fun is good fun...Great job Mike....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 5, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Dang Mike... them look real good!



How is yours coming along?...opcorn:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 5, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> How is yours coming along?...opcorn:



Very nicely.. I'm wanting to try one more thing..... its either gonna make or break.... literally!


----------



## bullittman281 (Jul 5, 2010)

so basically your saying the wildthingys are just as good as a 5100?? :spam: :hmm3grin2orange:

them wild things are looking good. The GTGs ever make it to colorado?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks good Mike!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 5, 2010)

Which one will make more power, strato or regular?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the WT's need to first be ran with bar and chain AS FOUND! I mean come on......putting a good sharp non-safety chain on them and that's modding in it's self!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 6, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Well here's the one I finished tonight along with the first one, and a 5100 thrown in for perspective.
> The wood is a maple burl. I don't have any cants and am running out of round wood except for HUGE and pecker poles, but at least it is relatively similar.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I got;
> ...



I think you're going to hand me my own a$$ on a silver platter.

Honestly Mike, you can port a saw as good as anyone!!! IMHO.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 6, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> I think the WT's need to first be ran with bar and chain AS FOUND! I mean come on......putting a good sharp non-safety chain on them and that's modding in it's self!







Heck, ain't that what this is all about???


Mike


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 6, 2010)

Great running trio there Mike! I have a couple Wild Things I been trying to get going also. I tried my hand at mildly porting a 2375 WT, not had it in wood yet, waiting on a bar & chain. It dosesn't sound as mean as yours, but sounds a heck of a lot better than before I started on it.

Also have a 4018 WT, a strato version. I did a muffler mod to it. Havn't decided whether to try more with it yet or not. Neither saw has a very good P/C, lightly scored, but they now run and for next to nothing dollar wise invested in them. Will try to get a video of them later this week, when I get a bar & chain, and if I don't melt from the heat...


Gregg,


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 6, 2010)

What can you guys tell me about a Poulan 2150? What size is it and is it a strato or not?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 6, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> What can you guys tell me about a Poulan 2150? What size is it and is it a strato or not?



Looks like it's only 34cc


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 6, 2010)

Brad,

I have a Poulan Pro 260 which is a 42cc saw if that would be of interest. Of course it is yellow and not the cool purple and green colors. I also have a 2050 and a 2175 if those would help you. 

Gary


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 6, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> What can you guys tell me about a Poulan 2150? What size is it and is it a strato or not?



Brad, I believe the 2150 & 2175 are 36cc. I have a 2175, it is 36cc, runs well, non strato, its a 1997 model. It was a special Poulan 50th. aniversary thing. Their basically a smaller cc Wild Thing.

I think you want a 2375 or 4018. They are both 42cc.


Gregg,


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm going to pass on this 2150 then. Too much of a cc disadvantage.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 6, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I'm going to pass on this 2150 then. Too much of a cc disadvantage.



Well, we gotta handicap you somehow....

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 6, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> Well, we gotta handicap you somehow....
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yea, Me and my big mouth..

Some how think it wouldn't do us any good any way.:hmm3grin2orange:


Gregg,


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, my entry will be stratofied. I just bought a purple 4018, lol


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 6, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Well, my entry will be stratofied. I just bought a purple 4018, lol



From the sound of MoparMike's...You won't be handicaped at all!


Gregg,


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 6, 2010)

I was just looking on the Bailey's site for a decent bar and discovered they have bars up to ~$45!!!! Man, I only give $5 for the saw to begin with.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 6, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> I was just looking on the Bailey's site for a decent bar and discovered they have bars up to ~$45!!!! Man, I only give $5 for the saw to begin with.



I'm going to need a B&C myself.


----------



## weimedog (Jul 6, 2010)

A while back they had a close out on Carlton stuff. I bought two bar & chain combos for like $13 dollars each BC combo, why not see if that closeout is still going on?

http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?SKW=CTC 16 .375&catID=11902


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jul 6, 2010)

I've got a crapsman version sittin down in the shed just found this thread i'm pullin it apart tonight and we'll see what she got. If I can figure out how to take a decent video and post it I will. It sat under my neighbor's RV for 7yrs and the chain was stuck to the bar, runs good stock, we'll see what I can get out of it. This is so insane but i'm lovin it!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 6, 2010)

You guys know what????????????



Ya'll ain't right.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 6, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> You guys know what????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll ain't right.



Now THERE'S a news flash!!!

Reckon what gave you the first clue???


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 6, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Now THERE'S a news flash!!!
> 
> Reckon what gave you the first clue???
> 
> ...



The first clue was when ya'll let me hang out here.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 6, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> You guys know what????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll ain't right.



I appreciate that comment, that's the nicest thing that's been said to me today. Gonna be a three scotch night tonight.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 7, 2010)

Since this seems to be the thread for little plastic poulans, I figured id ask here. Anybody have a oiler for a 2150? I also need a clutch drum as well...It appears that the previous owner decided to let her rip without oil for quite some time. Cut the drum nearly in half and broke part of the teeth off. I bet the guy was wondering why his bar was melting


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 7, 2010)

Let me see what that part # is and I'll get back to you.
I have a few parts saws but no 2150.
They may have used the same oiler in a bunch of different saws though.


Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 7, 2010)

Just like I figured, 
It looks like they used the same oiler on everything.
I'll get you one in the mail in the next day or two.


Mike


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 7, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Just like I figured,
> It looks like they used the same oiler on everything.
> I'll get you one in the mail in the next day or two.
> 
> ...



You are the man!!! And a shirtless one at that


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought I had a clutch drum for you too but this one is in the same shape as yours!

Is this the part you need???


Mike


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 7, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I thought I had a clutch drum for you too but this one is in the same shape as yours!
> 
> Is this the part you need???
> 
> ...



Looks to be the one...


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well tore into the craftsman last night and tonight and got it back together. She didn't last long, I don't know what happened, it was runnin ridiculously strong for its size. I muff modded it, and took a dremel to the intake and exhaust ports. Tried tunin the carb in and it was close, made a bunch of test cuts then it started to race really really bad, popped and shut off. I'm pretty sure the plastic thingy between the carb and the cyl. either melted or broke apart and is allowing a major air leak. I'm gonna tear it back down tomorrow night and see what I got.

Just for reference any of you guys tach your modded wildthingies? What are you turning free? Mine was over 13k and I got out of it but it was still pullin decent, so idk exactly what it will spin but i'm sure it will spin and lean out enough that it will melt the crank bearings.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 7, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Looks to be the one...




Yes, part# 530071259 and list for $8.88. Cheap enough for a new one.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 7, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yes, part# 530071259 and list for $8.88. Cheap enough for a new one.



Wow...that is cheap. I will check my dealer tomorrow, as heck it will cost mike that much to ship one.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 7, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Wow...that is cheap. I will check my dealer tomorrow, as heck it will cost mike that much to ship one.



Yeah thats the point I was trying to make. 

Say what you want about these Wild Things and such but parts are easy to get and cost aint bad either.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm actually kinda impressed with these little saws........FOR WHAT THEY ARE!
I think a homeowner could do a lot worse for a "limb and trim" saw.


Mike


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 7, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I'm actually kinda impressed with these little saws.......
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



:agree2:


----------



## mark360T (Jul 7, 2010)

would my poulan black hawk fit this category? Its 42cc and pulling a 20in. 325 oregon bar and non safety carlton semi chisel chain. and is muff moded


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 7, 2010)

ridgerunner97 said:


> Just for reference any of you guys tach your modded wildthingies? What are you turning free? Mine was over 13k and I got out of it but it was still pullin decent, so idk exactly what it will spin but i'm sure it will spin and lean out enough that it will melt the crank bearings.



I saw 13,200 but that was absolutely the max rpm it wanted to run, 13.000 is what I now have it tuned to with just a little hint of four stroke. In my vid if you look close it was turning 12,930 or so.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 7, 2010)

mark360T said:


> would my poulan black hawk fit this category? Its 42cc



Yep...


----------



## mark360T (Jul 7, 2010)

its running a 20in. bar and chain .325


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 8, 2010)

mark360T said:


> its running a 20in. bar and chain .325



that will work.... can you make it to the GTG? http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=139170


----------



## mark360T (Jul 8, 2010)

so where are we exactly having it?


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 8, 2010)

60945... I'm sure detailed directions will be posted in the link I provided.


----------



## mark360T (Jul 8, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 8, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yes, part# 530071259 and list for $8.88. Cheap enough for a new one.



Man...I need your dealer. Mine wants nearly $20 + tax...:jawdrop:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 8, 2010)

got my new piston today for my 42cc motor today don't think i'll have time to port it, but it'll have a muffler mod and 026 carb on it.


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jul 8, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I saw 13,200 but that was absolutely the max rpm it wanted to run, 13.000 is what I now have it tuned to with just a little hint of four stroke. In my vid if you look close it was turning 12,930 or so.



Thanks alot man. I pulled the carb and the plastic guard/shield thing between the carb and the jug vibrated an allen headed bolt loose and it developed an air leak which explains my issues of racing and not idling worth a damn. When I first threw it back together it ran great then all of a sudden it went to hell in a handbasket, thought I killed it, but she isn't goin to die that easily :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 8, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Man...I need your dealer. Mine wants nearly $20 + tax...:jawdrop:



Thats the price from PoulanPro.com which is always within pennies of what my dealer charges for Poulan parts. 

Do a google search on that part # and see what comes up. Even Calvins site shows he has it for $8 even. 

Tell your dealer to get bent, that he's more then double on the price. Those dealers pizz me off.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 8, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Thats the price from PoulanPro.com which is always within pennies of what my dealer charges for Poulan parts.
> 
> Do a google search on that part # and see what comes up. Even Calvins site shows he has it for $8 even.
> 
> Tell your dealer to get bent, that he's more then double on the price. Those dealers pizz me off.



He is like that on everything, but he is all there is local.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 8, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> He is like that on everything, but he is all there is local.



Then mail order it from Calvin, he will ship it for just a couple bucks and you will still be way cheaper then the dealer and he will just miss out.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 8, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Then mail order it from Calvin, he will ship it for just a couple bucks and you will still be way cheaper then the dealer and he will just miss out.



That is probably the route I will go. Thanks Mark.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 8, 2010)

Am I supposed to be excited that my Wild Thing is supposed to be delivered tomorrow


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 8, 2010)

You should be!!!

It's not every day you get a Wildthing delivered.
It sux that you won't have it done in time for me to take you to the woodshed at Nik's Saturday.
I got my rim sprocket and put it on tonight!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 8, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> You should be!!!
> 
> It's not every day you get a Wildthing delivered.
> It sux that you won't have it done in time for me to take you to the woodshed at Nik's Saturday.
> ...



How long do you think it takes to do one:greenchainsaw: Oh, if I don't get done, I'll just show you how a 350 ought to run


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 8, 2010)

Almost 20 pages of wildthang talk, LOL. Ya'll are nutz!!

Go Team Purple Nerple!


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 8, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> How long do you think it takes to do one:greenchainsaw: Oh, if I don't get done, I'll just show you how a 350 ought to run






I'll bring my 350 along too!
It's not skeert of running second to a pro builders saw.
I REALLY like that saw.........................................especially for the price!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 8, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I'll bring my 350 along too!
> It's not skeert of running second to a pro builders saw.
> I REALLY like that saw.........................................especially for the price!



Sounds like you're admitting defeat before we even get to the races, lol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 8, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Almost 20 pages of wildthang talk, LOL. Ya'll are nutz!!
> 
> Go Team Purple Nerple!








You know, I kinda thought that too at first.
Don't get me wrong, I have been a supporter of the "Wildthings" and their clones all along for a homeowners saw. 
They are the best "bang for the buck" in that throwaway class IMHO.
I mildly ported one almost two years ago and was surprised by how well it ran.
But after working on these, I'm impressed at how well the engines are designed. (I guess that's why Stihl copied them)
It's a shame that Poulan doesn't build a better quality body for them.



In retrospect, I guess they do, it's just orange and has Husqvarna written on the side. 


Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 8, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds like you're admitting defeat before we even get to the races, lol:greenchainsaw:




I wouldn't consider it defeat at all to run second to you!


Truth is,
If I can get my danged old junks started and keep 'em together long enough to finish the cut, I'm happy!!!
Poor people got poor ways.


Mike


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 8, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I got my rim sprocket and put it on tonight!
> 
> 
> Mike



Did ya try it out yet?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 8, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> But after working on these, I'm impressed at how well the engines are designed. (I guess that's why Stihl copied them)
> Mike



Riiiiight, LOL. You must have had your hands on a different wildthang than me. Not bad for a throwaway saw, but that is what they are, no more and no less.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 8, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Did ya try it out yet?





Not tonight, too dark and dangerous.
You can bet it will have been tested by this time tomorrow though!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 8, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I wouldn't consider it defeat at all to run second to you!
> 
> 
> Truth is,
> ...



Don't even try to pull that "junk" trick on me, lol. I know how your saws run:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 9, 2010)

My saw part Poulan 2550, part Poulan Pro 221 42cc
Muffler Mod, 026 Carb, no choke, primer, air filter, stock motor.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone have a clutch cover for a 4018? How about a bar?


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys are having way too much fun with this.....I love it! Makes me wish these GTG's happened closer to me.

If you can race a bar stool, you can sure as heck race a "Wild Thang"!!!


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone have a clutch cover for a 4018? How about a bar?



The 4018 has the inboard clutch, right? If so I have a maroon cover and a 16 or 18 bar.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> The 4018 has the inboard clutch, right? If so I have a maroon cover and a 16 or 18 bar.



That is correct, inboard clutch. Must be a pro saw then, right


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 9, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> You should be!!!
> 
> It's not every day you get a Wildthing delivered.
> It sux that you won't have it done in time for me to take you to the woodshed at Nik's Saturday.
> ...





Arrowhead said:


> Did ya try it out yet?





rms61moparman said:


> Not tonight, too dark and dangerous.
> You can bet it will have been tested by this time tomorrow though!
> 
> 
> Mike






All I can say............................Well, all I gonna say is



*WOW!!!*


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys got your wish. I've definately been handicapped here. The P&C are significantly scored. What's amazing is that it started right up and ran and pulled 160 PSI compression. Don't ask me how.

As you know, these aren't chrome lined jugs, and shouldn't be honed. I had no choice, and nothing to loose. I sanded the piston and ring as well. I'm going to make this thing run! I'm just not going to guarantee how well or how long, lol. Yes, I'm even going to port this piece of trash

These pics are from AFTER the cleanup


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 9, 2010)

I've got an engine you can have.
I will bring it to Nik's tomorrow.
You will need to pull your bearings and put them in this engine.
I don't want you to have ANY excuse when I spank your azz!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I've got an engine you can have.
> I will bring it to Nik's tomorrow.
> You will need to pull your bearings and put them in this engine.
> I don't want you to have ANY excuse when I spank your azz!!!LOL
> ...



Thanks Mike. I appreciate that. I may still see what I can do with the trash. You best be ready for me


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> You guys got your wish. I've definately been handicapped here. The P&C are significantly scored. What's amazing is that it started right up and ran and pulled 160 PSI compression. Don't ask me how.
> 
> As you know, these aren't chrome lined jugs, and shouldn't be honed. I had no choice, and nothing to loose. I sanded the piston and ring as well. I'm going to make this thing run! I'm just not going to guarantee how well or how long, lol. Yes, I'm even going to port this piece of trash
> 
> These pics are from AFTER the cleanup



The Poulan Pro's do have chrome lined cylinders, that's I guess what makes them "Pro's".


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 9, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> All I can say............................Well, all I gonna say is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets see some video!


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 9, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Lets see some video!






Nope!!!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/176ajKfK2yg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/176ajKfK2yg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice video Brad. Clutch covers are overrated anyway. I bet it wouldn't clog up noodling that way.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2010)

It's just amazing the saw has any power at all, or didn't lock up yet.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys got them wild things cuttin good. Ya'll might sell your other saws if ya ain't careful.lol


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 9, 2010)

Makes me want to port the wood shark my step father gave me. It's only 33cc so it's a little behind the wild things in the power department.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 9, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Nope!!!
> 
> 
> Mike


Ahh... playin sneeky. 


blsnelling said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/176ajKfK2yg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/176ajKfK2yg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Looks good.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> It's just amazing the saw has any power at all, or didn't lock up yet.




I'm tellin' ya, the more I fool with these little saws, the more impressed I am with them.
You are beginning to act like me now Brad!
Smoothing up and running some old junkers!!!LOL

That saw is pulling nicely!!!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2010)

The venturi on the carb was a tiny little .315". Yes, you read that right. I opened it up to .400". I left the fresh air venturi alone. It's quit a bit larger. I didn't tach it before, but it's now turning somewhere between 13,000-13,500. Throttle response isn't that good, but is no different than before opening up the carb.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 9, 2010)

Brad your saw looks strong! Did you happen to check you're ring end gap? 

My saw is only pumping 125 psi, and I know it's the ring, the gap was pretty huge. Any of you guys have any extra rings laying around?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Brad your saw looks strong! Did you happen to check you're ring end gap?
> 
> My saw is only pumping 125 psi, and I know it's the ring, the gap was pretty huge. Any of you guys have any extra rings laying around?



I did not. Any idea what RPMs yours is turning?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 9, 2010)

About 13,000 I saw 13,200 but that was just too lean.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 9, 2010)

One of you please be sure to bring your tach tomorrow, I'd like to check mine.
The carb is the bottleneck on mine too.
The engine is doing all the carb will allow.


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well here she is in some maple. Man I thought she bit the dust for a few minutes, but the spark plug boot vibrated loose. Best rpm I saw was 13.200 not sure what they spin stock.



NM, I found it. Yours has excellent throttle response.


----------



## stihlboy (Jul 9, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> One of you please be sure to bring your tach tomorrow, I'd like to check mine.
> The carb is the bottleneck on mine too.
> The engine is doing all the carb will allow.
> 
> ...



put on a carb from a bigger saw.......... i did


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 9, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> One of you please be sure to bring your tach tomorrow, I'd like to check mine.
> The carb is the bottleneck on mine too.
> The engine is doing all the carb will allow.
> 
> ...



Yup I have the H screw turned pretty far out, way more than normal. I'll make sure to bring my tach.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's what the port timing was on mine stock.

Exhaust - 110
Transfers - 127
Intake - 66

I took the intake all the way down to 80. That may have been too much for it. But I don't know what these run like stock. I raised the exhaust 4-5° and the transfers a couple.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 9, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> put on a carb from a bigger saw.......... i did



If I had a carb that would fit I would.


----------



## stihlboy (Jul 10, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> If I had a carb that would fit I would.



ill see what model mine is and post it


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 10, 2010)

The B&C I threw on mine was an old Stihl with a safety chain. I hadn't even looked at it. Once I saw it would work, I headed out to cut with it. I'm going to try to get a new chain for it tomorrow.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 10, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> If I had a carb that would fit I would.



Didn't Blood put a 026 carb on his?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 10, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Here's what the port timing was on mine stock.
> 
> Exhaust - 110
> Transfers - 127
> ...



OK cool I can use a degree wheel. My saw had the same numbers stock, it took me some time to make sure my numbers were correct. Me and math are like oil and water without the proper surfactant.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 10, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> OK cool I can use a degree wheel. My saw had the same numbers stock, it took me some time to make sure my numbers were correct. Me and math are like oil and water without the proper surfactant.



That's wild. Mine's a strato, and yours isn't. I still say a strato isn't as different as they appear to be at first.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 10, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Didn't Blood put a 026 carb on his?



Hummmmm yes he did. Cough cough Nik, Brad do you guys have any extra 026 carbs?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 10, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Hummmmm yes he did. Cough cough Nik, Brad do you guys have any extra 026 carbs?



I may. I'll have to check. No carb on that one either


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 10, 2010)

Brad I just checked my notes the Ex was 110 transfers 127, but the intake opened at 85. It make sense the intake would be different.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 10, 2010)

I've been too busy to fool with mine. You guys seem to be havin a blast.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 10, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Brad I just checked my notes the Ex was 110 transfers 127, but the intake opened at 85. It make sense the intake would be different.



That's a tremendous amount of intake duration, especially for a stock saw.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 10, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> That's a tremendous amount of intake duration, especially for a stock saw.



Maybe my # is wrong, it wouldn't surprise me one bit lol.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 10, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I've been too busy to fool with mine. You guys seem to be havin a blast.



It's a lot of fun, no worrying about killing a $200.00 to 300.00 P&C


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 10, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> It's a lot of fun, no worrying about killing a $200.00 to 300.00 P&C



Andre!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 10, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> My saw is only pumping 125 psi, and I know it's the ring, the gap was pretty huge.



Mine's making 125-130 PSI this morning.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 10, 2010)

OK sounds like I'm good.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 10, 2010)

I put a new chain on it, and the carb is opened up since the last vid. I tached it at 13,600. She's really moving some wood now!


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/efc4UHyTTIw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/efc4UHyTTIw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 10, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I put a new chain on it, and the carb is opened up since the last vid. I tached it at 13,600. She's really moving some wood now!
> 
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/efc4UHyTTIw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/efc4UHyTTIw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>




That's something I thought I'd never see, a Snellerized WildThing. And it's screaming too. Good job Brad. Did you end up at 80* on the intake? I have mine at 75* right now but it's still apart, so..........


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 10, 2010)

I think Brad's Wild Thing is cutting better than either of the Husky's that the two handed guy was using in his videos.....


----------



## stihlboy (Jul 10, 2010)

i like fast saws


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 10, 2010)

This is getting more interesting. Who ever thought that a wolly world wild thing would be so popular. Got job guys!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 11, 2010)

So who's going to be the first to put a pipe on a Wild Thing:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone have the PN for the compression ring on a 4018? Also need the PN for the circlip that holds the clutch drum on.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 11, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> This is getting more interesting. Who ever thought that a wolly world wild thing would be so popular. Got job guys!



And that right there is what's so fun and hillarious about this What's surprising how strong they actually run. Seriously!

We had a good time this evening running three of these. One was a traditionally ported 2375, and the other two were stratofied 4018s. Andre's 2375 ran the best of the bunch. Not only was it the strongest, but it has the best throttle response. It's instantanious, not unlike a 346, lol.

I also owe a huge thank you to Mike for a replacement P&C for my wounded ones.

Thanks to Nik for some more good grub off the grill.


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kesy6xU4JQI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kesy6xU4JQI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Jul 11, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> And that right there is what's so fun and hillarious about this What's surprising how strong they actually run. Seriously!
> 
> We had a good time this evening running three of these. One was a traditionally ported 2375, and the other two were stratofied 4018s. Andre's 2375 ran the best of the bunch. Not only was it the strongest, but it has the best throttle response. It's instantanious, not unlike a 346, lol.
> 
> ...



You guys are just wrong stuffing a 346 inside of those sawslol
Never thought I would type this but they do look to be running pretty strong


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 11, 2010)

I think i wild thing would be a good candidate on my first mod saw......


----------



## 8433jeff (Jul 11, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> We just had ethics training at work today. I don't think I can do this:greenchainsaw:



Maybe the folks who market these little wonders (and they're yellow and black brothers from another mother) should attend the same training.:monkey:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jul 11, 2010)

*Wildthing*

Here's a thead I started about the WILDTHING a while back. FWIW


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 11, 2010)

ClayKann101 said:


> I think i wild thing would be a good candidate on my first mod saw......



Excellent candidate, the more I run these WT's the more I like them.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 11, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Excellent candidate, the more I run these WT's the more I like them.



LOL Before long everone will be selling there huskys and stihls for 2 or 3 of these ported wild thingymagigers.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 11, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> LOL Before long everone will be selling there huskys and stihls for 2 or 3 of these ported wild thingymagigers.



I don't know about that, but like I said, they're not bad little saws and they honestly make good power for 40cc.


----------



## bullittman281 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey Brad, what kind of chain are you running on those? 3/8 low-pro like the came with or .325? Those things rip! Nice work guys.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 11, 2010)

I've got a few Wild Things if anyone needs one for the races.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 11, 2010)

bullittman281 said:


> Hey Brad, what kind of chain are you running on those? 3/8 low-pro like the came with or .325? Those things rip! Nice work guys.



I've got lopro on mine. It's a yellow Stihl chain, don't remember the model. It has no safety humps. I did a fair amount of chain testing when I modded the Dolmar 420. Good lopro is just as fast on these little biggers as .325 chisel chain.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 11, 2010)

This is a blast!!!

I haven't had this much fun since the wasps run my aunt out of the outhouse!!!
It's got to be in the top 5% of fun to be had for $$$ spent.
I have known for a couple of years now that these saws were the victim of a lot of bad press, caused in large part by bad, or just unknowledgeable, owners.
But _*FOR WHAT THEY ARE*_ and the price point they were designed and built to meet they are truly a decent little saw.

They won't hold up to everyday use, or even heavy firewood cutting for any extended period, but they are a hundred bucks BRAND NEW!

When this racing season is over I'm gonna try to put a Wildthing engine into some Husky chassis (that has even a modicum of A.V.) and see how it does.
Anybody got any ideas or a junk parts saw they would like to contribute cheap???

Mike


.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 11, 2010)

Good lookin saws guys. I should hopefully have mine done this week. They sure are surprising once they are modded. Also very easy to work on.


----------



## dave76 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok, so who's gonna write the sticky on how to make a Wildthing run right?? Lol A fella I work with has two of em and neither are working right now, I'd like to help him out.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 11, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I've got lopro on mine. It's a yellow Stihl chain, don't remember the model. It has no safety humps. I did a fair amount of chain testing when I modded the Dolmar 420. Good lopro is just as fast on these little biggers as .325 chisel chain.


not as fast as .325 square tho, huh?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 11, 2010)

dave76 said:


> Ok, so who's gonna write the sticky on how to make a Wildthing run right?? Lol A fella I work with has two of em and neither are working right now, I'd like to help him out.



It's no different than porting any other saw. All the same principles and techniques apply.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 11, 2010)

OK, Here is my feeble entry into this "Have fun Party"
Its a 2375 WT, 2000 vintage, non-strto. It won't hang with some of these "hot" WT's you guys been comming up with, but it does run & cut wood. Even with a rough looking P/C. Guess it wouldn't be a Wild Thing, if it didn't have a bad P/C.
I put a 16" bar on it, and some Woodland Pro LP chain.
Here is a video of it, with the bar pretty much burried in some oak.

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid48.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Ff201%2FGregg500%2F100_0403.mp4">


Gregg,


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks like it runs real good Gregg. What'd you do to it?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 11, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> not as fast as .325 square tho, huh?



Now we're talkin'


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 11, 2010)

Damn! Gregg,

That's smokin' in a 16" oak!
You are bringing it to Sean's I hope?


Mike


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 11, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Looks like it runs real good Gregg. What'd you do to it?



I turned the monkey loose with the grinder (me). Widened the exhaust port and oped up the muffler, thats it. Be fun to try a bigger carb sometime.


Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 11, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Damn! Gregg,
> 
> That's smokin' in a 16" oak!
> You are bringing it to Sean's I hope?
> ...



Yes, If its still alive by the time Seans GTG rolls around, I'm bringing it..LOL
I made a couple square Basswood cants to bring also. Had a couple logs that been layin in the woods. Was big enough to make a couple almost 8" square.


Gregg,


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 12, 2010)

Good work Gregg! looks like it'll give my WT a run for it's money.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 12, 2010)

It was quite interesting to watch these saw world pariah's and even more fun to run them. As Mike mentioned, that engine in a better saw (read any AV at all) and you'd have yourself a stout little trimming saw that will surprise a lot of people. I owned one in Craftsman clothing and I'm a little surprised just how well these things responded to some mild porting and a better b/c. Maybe I shouldn't hae given mine away so quickly...


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 12, 2010)

Remember if you break off all the flywheel fins you gain .5- 1.0 second in the cut!


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 12, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Remember if you break off all the flywheel fins you gain .5- 1.0 second in the cut!



Thats just the kind of mod I'm capable of.:biggrinbounce2:


Gregg,


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 12, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Remember if you break off all the flywheel fins you gain .5- 1.0 second in the cut!




It seems like they would overheat when you are bucking up or milling those big oaks!:monkey:


Mike


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 12, 2010)

Yall look out for my big 3516 Mac make those wild things look like babies after im done:greenchainsaw::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 12, 2010)

Spike60's Husky 142 
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-vmI1MislrE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-vmI1MislrE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 12, 2010)

WeimeDog's Jonsered 2040/ Craftsman Hybrid

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mkDlBwCcut0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mkDlBwCcut0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 12, 2010)

Good work everyone!!

Never thought I'd see the day Nik would have anything good to say about the WT"s.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

Pretty soon yous clowns will be fixing up Timber bears/600 series Macs.:jawdrop:
I might have a nearly new Poulan stratified ready soon, only had a tank and a half of fuel through her and shes scored pretty good, enough for warranty, but that just gives her more displacement, right?


----------



## redprospector (Jul 13, 2010)

This is my little *WILD THANG*. I'm even painting the bar purple and stenceling wild thang on it.  







Andy


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 13, 2010)

redprospector said:


> This is my little *WILD THANG*. I'm even painting the bar purple and stenceling wild thang on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I Give!!!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## parrisw (Jul 13, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> WeimeDog's Jonsered 2040/ Craftsman Hybrid
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mkDlBwCcut0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mkDlBwCcut0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Nice. I just picked up a couple of those in Home Depot Homelite clothes. one is 33cc and one is 45cc big boy.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 13, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I Give!!!!!LOL
> 
> 
> Mike



What? You're hollerin' uncle already? I haven't even fired her up yet. 

Andy


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 13, 2010)

redprospector said:


> What? You're hollerin' uncle already? I haven't even fired her up yet.
> 
> Andy



I know enough about you to know that it wouldn't be posted here if it wasn't right!

Mike


----------



## redprospector (Jul 13, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I know enough about you to know that it wouldn't be posted here if it wasn't right!
> 
> Mike



Hahaha. Ok, I just love my Wild Thang and couldn't resist posting in the Wild Thing Races thread. I resisted as long as I could, but I kept seeing it and the temptation was too great. 

Andy


----------



## dave76 (Jul 14, 2010)

So what are the differences with all these wild things, I see 2375, 2375LE, 4018, 4218, 1840, 1842. I got a 2375LE and it's advertised as 40cc, but the name plate lists it as Engine Family .424CCM


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 14, 2010)

The 2375 Wild Thing is traditionally ported. The 4018 Wild Thing is stratofied.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 15, 2010)

What is the bore and stroke on these bad boys?...


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 16, 2010)

I picked up a 2375 that had the wrap handle broken when it was fairly new. More fun........................


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 16, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I picked up a 2375 that had the wrap handle broken when it was fairly new. More fun........................



The 2375's seem to port well, have fun.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jul 16, 2010)

It doesn't look like my last post got too much attention.....so.....I'll post it again with the orginal post this time.



manyhobies said:


> Here's a thead I started about the WILDTHING a while back. FWIW





manyhobies said:


> I dare....no...double dare:jawdrop: someone to.....buy a Wildthing new make sure to use proper fuel mix in it tune the carb, and see how long it lasts.
> 
> Any takers?



It looks like we're doing this! Well....they're not new....but.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 16, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> Pretty soon yous clowns will be fixing up Timber bears/600 series Macs.:jawdrop:


 I'm in, got a couple of them right here at the house.....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 16, 2010)

Man, taking vacation has got me behind the 8 ball with you guys! 

I still have not got a saw yet. I did remember that I do have this one. 






This 2500 should work right? With its very minor muffler mod it outruns a 025 already (I know, not saying much) but I think I can find a little more in it if I get the time to tear into it. 

I still want to find a purple and green one though.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> What size is the 2500? The Wild Thing I have is 42cc. I notice that the new ones are 40cc. How many different sizes did they make these things?



40cc I think. This is actually a different style then the WT but it is still a clamshell saw.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, so I did a little bit of work on this 2500 and it seems ok, can I play now? 

Hope this video works. 16" bar with a out of the box WP chain cutting some dry maple. I cut the pin oak above also and it cut just about as fast. 


<embed src="http://img43.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Ppoulan25002" width="352" height="284" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/><br/>
<a href="http://profile.imageshack.us/user/Modifiedmark">[More videos from Modifiedmark]</a>


What size wood will we be cutting? I think I have some 12" and 14" bars to mess with instead of this 16".


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks good Mark! OhioGreg made some great looking 8x8's for the GTG.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 18, 2010)

Just a heads up...Northern Tool has the Wild Thing, not an imitation, the genuine product on sale for $94. It will be a re-manufactured unit but for a c-note you are in the house for the upcoming races.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 18, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Ok, so I did a little bit of work on this 2500 and it seems ok, can I play now?
> 
> Hope this video works. 16" bar with a out of the box WP chain cutting some dry maple. I cut the pin oak above also and it cut just about as fast.
> 
> ...


I dont want to stir up any #### here but it wood be too easy to slip a 2800-2900 on that frame.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 18, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> I dont want to stir up any #### here but it wood be too easy to slip a 2800-2900 on that frame.



You sir are completly corrrect and bring up a good point. Thats why I posted it here first but rest assured this one is a 2500 at 40cc.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 18, 2010)

What's to stop a guy from putting a 2900 in a wildthing? Hmmmm, I wonder if I could stuff that PM-850 clamshell engine I have into the Husky 36 chassis...... maybe I should change from Saw Dr to Dr Sawenstein. Just kidding. 

Now you guys got me thinking about trading the guy I just sold the Craftsman 40cc for the husky 36 I'm putting back together.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 18, 2010)

I got a husky 41 setting here....................I wonder...


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 18, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> What's to stop a guy from putting a 2900 in a wildthing? Hmmmm, I wonder if I could stuff that PM-850 clamshell engine I have into the Husky 36 chassis...... maybe I should change from Saw Dr to Dr Sawenstein. Just kidding.
> 
> Now you guys got me thinking about trading the guy I just sold the Craftsman 40cc for the husky 36 I'm putting back together.



the 2800-2900 aren't a clam shell engines. won't fit.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 18, 2010)

brokenbudget said:


> the 2800-2900 aren't a clam shell engines. won't fit.






2900 is!


Mike


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 18, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> 2900 is!
> 
> 
> Mike



nope it isn't. i'm not sure about the 2500 but both the 2800 and 2900 are both not clamshels.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 18, 2010)

brokenbudget said:


> nope it isn't. i'm not sure about the 2500 but both the 2800 and 2900 are both not clamshels.



But the PP295 is a clamshell at 46cc


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 18, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> But the PP295 is a clamshell at 46cc



yes, and the best choice for an engine to throw into a mildthang
if it would fit.....


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 18, 2010)

brokenbudget said:


> nope it isn't. i'm not sure about the 2500 but both the 2800 and 2900 are both not clamshels.



I think I know a clamshell engine when I see one!!!


<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=2900_Type_3_WW_1.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/2900_Type_3_WW_1.gif" border="0" alt="2900 type 3"></a>


Mike


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 18, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I think I know a clamshell engine when I see one!!!
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=2900_Type_3_WW_1.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/2900_Type_3_WW_1.gif" border="0" alt="2900 type 3"></a>
> ...


Definitely a clam....


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 18, 2010)

brokenbudget said:


> the 2800-2900 aren't a clam shell engines. won't fit.


I dont know where you got that info but its wrong.The 2900 in my shop right now is a clamshell. It wont fit a wildthaing but it is a clamshell design.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 18, 2010)

So where and when is this Wildthing race?


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 18, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> So where and when is this Wildthing race?



I think everybody is planning on having the wildthing class at most GTG"s. This may be the first one... http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=139170


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 18, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> I dont know where you got that info but its wrong.The 2900 in my shop right now is a clamshell. It wont fit a wildthaing but it is a clamshell design.



hmmm i have a different 2900 here. it look like the 2800 on mikes site:
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...8bd8cdba3fc72f4e88256bfc00139a36?OpenDocument
same build as the 2800 (seperate cylinder/bottom end). i've turned a couple of 2800's into 2900's just switching the cylinder/pistons as they are the same bottom. maybe a canadian model.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 18, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> I dont know where you got that info but its wrong.The 2900 in my shop right now is a clamshell. It wont fit a wildthaing but it is a clamshell design.



Exactly and they wont bolt into a WT case.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 20, 2010)

Anybody know what the correct spark plug for these things is??


----------



## kemo (Jul 20, 2010)

The one in particular that I looked up (1950 / 1975 / 2055 / 2050 / 2075 / 2150
2155 / 2175 / 2350 / 2375 / 2150PR) is RCJ7Y


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 20, 2010)

kemo said:


> The one in particular that I looked up (1950 / 1975 / 2055 / 2050 / 2075 / 2150
> 2155 / 2175 / 2350 / 2375 / 2150PR) is RCJ7Y



Thank You Sir...


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2010)

I just ported the replacement cylinder for mine, the one that Mike gave me. I have a new ring ordered for it. Unfortunately, it won't be here before I leave on vacation this Friday. Otherwise I'd send it with Nik and Andre for you guys to play with.


----------



## kemo (Jul 20, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Thank You Sir...



It's a champion plug, I accidentally left that out.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 20, 2010)

OK.....who wants this 4018????

It'll cost you shipping and paypal fees if there are any. It still turns over, bu the piston is toast. There's no clutch cover though.







Judging by other saws I've shipped it's going to cost around $35 or so to ship it to the US.

Someone might as well have fun with it.......I finally got to be a vulture at the local stihl shop today and this came in the pile.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2010)

My WT is back together with the "new" P&C, and a new ring. It's turning 13,300-13,500. It even has a proper clutch cover now


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 22, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> My WT is back together with the "new" P&C, and a new ring. It's turning 13,300-13,500. It even has a proper clutch cover now




You posted this at 6:06 and it's now 6:17 with no video? Are you slipping?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 22, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> My WT is back together with the "new" P&C, and a new ring. It's turning 13,300-13,500. It even has a proper clutch cover now



You know the routine, no pictures........ .


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 22, 2010)

Brad it's turning a few more rpm's than my WT, but the question remains the same, is it stronger?:sword:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> It's turning a few more rpm's than my WT, but the question remains the same, it it stronger?:sword:



I'll let you find out at the GTG. I'll drop it off at Niks shop tomorrow on the way out of town


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 22, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I'll let you find out at the GTG. I'll drop it off at Niks shop tomorrow on the way out of town



Sweeeeeet  That will give me some time to go back into my saw if I need to.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Sweeeeeet  That will give me some time to go back into my saw if I need to.



I have a hunch the 2375 will still be a little stronger. I've got one of those coming to see what I can do with it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2010)

I got my 4218 back together, it's much stronger than it was. I thinned the transfer covers and widened the uppers a bit. I got two more WildThangs, 2375s to play with as well. I have to get a video camera with sound.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 22, 2010)

I should have my bar and chain tomorrow. I can't wait to see what it does in the wood.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2010)

I think someone asked earlier about ring end gap and compression. The cylinder now on my saw is in excellent condition. A new ring had .028" end gap. Compression after only a tune up run, no cutting, is already 142-145. It would be nice to see 150 after a little run time, but that at least give you and idea what you can expect out of a healthy engine.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 23, 2010)

I've got three of my own to re-assemble this week, then the Poulans getting new seals and a port job.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 23, 2010)

My WILDTHANG is finished and ready to go.... :bringit:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2010)

I just dropped mine off with Nik. He and Andre will have it at the GTG next week.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok, I'm not a saw racer but I'm giving it a try and its trying for me! 

Went out and run the saw with a couple different chain, sprockets and bar combos. The saw ran great though, never missed a beat, but my times were all over the place. I think it was from the stop watch lady, (my wife) who got roped into helping me. 

Then there was the oak log that I had. I thought I was doing better but then it seemed to slow down again, then I found the knot in the log! 

Then I found the dirt in the log and had to sharpen the chain. 

I also found that this little saw will pull a 16" with .325 LPX pretty darn good, but the time keeper said it was slower then the low pro. 

Oh well we will see how it rus this weekend.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm running .325 LPX on mine too, I have some .325 Carlton on the way to try. I had a blast building this saw, I think it will be more fun running them. I think it's one of the easiest saws to work on.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 25, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I'm running .325 LPX on mine too, I have some .325 Carlton on the way to try. I had a blast building this saw, I think it will be more fun running them. I think it's one of the easiest saws to work on.



My findings on my other 50cc saws like the PP325 and Jred 490 showed out of the box the WP/Carlton sucked. It was better after it was sharpend but the LPX blows it away. 

Yeah I have to say I had fun messing around this afternoon.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 25, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I'm running .325 LPX on mine too, I have some .325 Carlton on the way to try. I had a blast building this saw, I think it will be more fun running them. I think it's one of the easiest saws to work on.


The LPX cuts faster off the reel.I have'nt been able to file it useing a 3/16th and have it cut as well as the factory grind, but I can using a goofy.
FWIW I think the LPX clears the chips a little better too.
My saw is a 2550, which is just a wild thing with A/V.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 26, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> The LPX cuts faster off the reel.I have'nt been able to file it useing a 3/16th and have it cut as well as the factory grind, but I can using a goofy.
> FWIW I think the LPX clears the chips a little better too.
> My saw is a 2550, which is just a wild thing with A/V.



Thanks for the info. I haven't really used much .325. I cut a few cookies today, I was shocked with the pile of large chips the LPX made.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 26, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> My findings on my other 50cc saws like the PP325 and Jred 490 showed out of the box the WP/Carlton sucked. It was better after it was sharpend but the LPX blows it away.
> 
> Yeah I have to say I had fun messing around this afternoon.



My "multi-quote" didn't work... I thought the LPX was quite impressive.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 26, 2010)

I FINALLY have a few actual days off this week. Sounds like I'm missing alot of fun here. Did we decide that Husky 36/41/136/141 were in on the WT class? I was wanting a "bigger" saw, but maybe I'll assemble the 136 under my bench in a box while I look for a 141 engine. I have to build (another) 290 tomorrow and mail out some stuff, and then I'm going to settle down with the 136 jug if it is going to be legal. What is the consensus on these?

Also, anyone having issues with the crank bearings on these? I have not looked at the WT IPL, but the 136 husky uses a crappy crank seal that encompasses the bearing. Looks like a weak point where the crank could walk around if you mod it. The bearing is essentially mounted in s rubber (!) shell!!!! I'm going to be looking for a 41 engine for the saw to get real bearings an seals.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone have a cylinder for a 42cc?. I scored my original a few years ago messing with the carb. How about a part # for a new cylinder?.

I'n sure a welded up piston could really help. My squish was .049-.051!.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 26, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> I FINALLY have a few actual days off this week. Sounds like I'm missing alot of fun here. Did we decide that Husky 36/41/136/141 were in on the WT class? I was wanting a "bigger" saw, but maybe I'll assemble the 136 under my bench in a box while I look for a 141 engine. I have to build (another) 290 tomorrow and mail out some stuff, and then I'm going to settle down with the 136 jug if it is going to be legal. What is the consensus on these?
> 
> Also, anyone having issues with the crank bearings on these? I have not looked at the WT IPL, but the 136 husky uses a crappy crank seal that encompasses the bearing. Looks like a weak point where the crank could walk around if you mod it. The bearing is essentially mounted in s rubber (!) shell!!!! I'm going to be looking for a 41 engine for the saw to get real bearings an seals.




I'm not sure!
I heard that it was going to be Wildthings only.
Then I heard it was going to be Wildthings and their "exact same saw different case" derivatives.
Then I heard it was going to be Poulan clamshells.
Then I hear guys talking about building Huskies and J-reds and Partners.
I tried to solve the issues with classes and they didn't like that either.
So, I am out of the rules committee.
Youall decide and let me know.
I don't care what the rules are as long as they are the same for everybody.

I will be running a purple and green Wildthing and a black and maroon Craftsman 4218 Wildthing.


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 26, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I'm not sure!
> I heard that it was going to be Wildthings only.
> Then I heard it was going to be Wildthings and their "exact same saw different case" derivatives.
> Then I heard it was going to be Poulan clamshells.
> ...



WildThing is the title of this thread.:dunno:


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 26, 2010)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Anyone have a cylinder for a 42cc?. I scored my original a few years ago messing with the carb. How about a part # for a new cylinder?.
> 
> I'n sure a welded up piston could really help. My squish was .049-.051!.


that sounds like a lot, most i have checked were 36-39. The piston may be rocking in the bore.Try it with the solder above the pin or with two pieces one on the intake side and the other above the exh port.If the cyl is badly scored you may have a lot of clearance at the skirt.May be one piece of solder cut the width of the bore inserted through the ex port.Whatever it is, is what you're stuck with with a clamshell.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 26, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> I FINALLY have a few actual days off this week. Sounds like I'm missing alot of fun here. Did we decide that Husky 36/41/136/141 were in on the WT class? I was wanting a "bigger" saw, but maybe I'll assemble the 136 under my bench in a box while I look for a 141 engine. I have to build (another) 290 tomorrow and mail out some stuff, and then I'm going to settle down with the 136 jug if it is going to be legal. What is the consensus on these?
> 
> Also, anyone having issues with the crank bearings on these? I have not looked at the WT IPL, but the 136 husky uses a crappy crank seal that encompasses the bearing. Looks like a weak point where the crank could walk around if you mod it. The bearing is essentially mounted in s rubber (!) shell!!!! I'm going to be looking for a 41 engine for the saw to get real bearings an seals.



Tim, I'm not so sure that the 41 would use a different brg/seal assy. I don't have a IPL handy for a 41 but do have the 141 IPL and they show the same brg. 

I replaced some in a well used saw awhile back for a friend at work, but only because the seals were leaking, not the brg being bad. They were $8 a piece if I remember right. 

This 2500 series saw does use a regular brg with a hard plastic seal on the outside of it. Is the 41 based off of this saw? 

If your changing the brgs on the WT be carefull getting that so called oiler gear off of it without the Poulan tool for it. I didnt have one when I did the last one but I did pry it carefully off with a screwdriver and had to carefully space it out when I put it back on. 

I have the tool on order right now as well as the one for the 2500 type saw. The dealer said it makes it a snap to change that gear and they only cost a couple of dollars each.

EDIT, I did find that I did have a 41 IPL and they do indeed have the same seal and brg setup as the 2500. But if that is the case that means the 41 engine wont bolt into a 136 chassis far as I can tell.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I'm not sure!
> I heard that it was going to be Wildthings only.
> Then I heard it was going to be Wildthings and their "exact same saw different case" derivatives.
> Then I heard it was going to be Poulan clamshells.
> ...



This is going to be just like everything else. You gonna have two classes. The losers and the cheaters. But I agree. Wild thingys. They are the ones who suffer the abuse, they should be getting the glory. Maybe crapsmans too, but I worked for a catalog store for a while, sos I'm biased.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2010)

If it ain't a Wild Thing, it ain't a Wild Thing! No other saw can fill the mighty shoes of the Wild Thing, lol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> If it ain't a Wild Thing, it ain't a Wild Thing! No other saw can fill the mighty shoes of the Wild Thing, lol:greenchainsaw:



This quote is goin in the archives.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Jul 27, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> that sounds like a lot, most i have checked were 36-39. The piston may be rocking in the bore.Try it with the solder above the pin or with two pieces one on the intake side and the other above the exh port.If the cyl is badly scored you may have a lot of clearance at the skirt.May be one piece of solder cut the width of the bore inserted through the ex port.Whatever it is, is what you're stuck with with a clamshell.


Does not really matter, I had 4 pieces of solder around the piston. The cylinder is trashed, the piston is not happy, so I need to find a good replacement.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2010)

I figured I may as well post this here also. This wildthing is the 42cc version. I ported it as per norms, but then I thought I would widen the upper part of the transfers as well. It sure made a difference. I also used a husky 41 carb.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jILDwZwl6fA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jILDwZwl6fA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I figured I may as well post this here also. This wildthing is the 42cc version. I ported it as per norms, but then I thought I would widen the upper part of the transfers as well. It sure made a difference. I also used a husky 41 carb.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jILDwZwl6fA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jILDwZwl6fA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Randy, put your cock away...LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Randy, put your cock away...LOL



Well Rick, I just let it go free, it's much happier that way.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Well Rick, I just let it go free, it's much happier that way.



GTG Saturday, Wild Thing races....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 28, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I figured I may as well post this here also. This wildthing is the 42cc version. I ported it as per norms, but then I thought I would widen the upper part of the transfers as well. It sure made a difference. I also used a husky 41 carb.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jILDwZwl6fA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jILDwZwl6fA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



By god it happend. I finally went deaf. 

Saw looks like its cutting good anyway.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> By god it happend. I finally went deaf.
> 
> Saw looks like its cutting good anyway.



Sorry about the camera not having sound, someday I'll get a good video camera. Now I'm embarrassed. :help:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

If anybody cares, Arrowhead Ed builds one bad ass Wild Thing...


Videos later....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 1, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> If anybody cares, Arrowhead Ed builds one bad ass Wild Thing...
> 
> 
> Videos later....



I'll tell you one thing, Ed set the bar pretty high for future match races. 

The world will never be the same again LOL .


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 1, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> I'll tell you one thing, Ed set the bar pretty high for future match races.
> 
> The world will never be the same again LOL .



He sure did, I'm on a quest to find a bigger carb for my not so wild thing.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> If anybody cares, Arrowhead Ed builds one bad ass Wild Thing...
> 
> 
> Videos later....



I can't wait..........


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I can't wait..........



Your gonna have to, battery is dead...

Here are the times on the 8x8 cant...

Ed 2.80
Gregg 4.50
Mike 4.46
Andy 3.50
Brad 3.13
Mark 4.06

And the best all day goes to Andy running Ed's saw...

2.25 :jawdrop:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YetvPYPVEVg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YetvPYPVEVg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BokcDBwZvys&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BokcDBwZvys&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FlcS6L9X2P8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FlcS6L9X2P8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dF6MRG0ielw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dF6MRG0ielw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxW1ySRFnco&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxW1ySRFnco&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2010)

Ed's is rolling on ain't it. What is he running .325 or .375 lo pro? 6 or 7 pin? I need more info.......lol


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Ed's is rolling on ain't it. What is he running .325 or .375 lo pro? 6 or 7 pin? I need more info.......lol



:dunno:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> :dunno:



So that's how it is huh? lol opcorn:


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 1, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> So that's how it is huh? lol opcorn:


its .325 and it has been tweeked.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> So that's how it is huh? lol opcorn:





J.W Younger said:


> its .325 and it has been tweeked.


 
Its .325 out of the box, I did not touch it.


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 1, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Its .325 out of the box, I did not touch it.


lpx cuts good out of the box and when those little side beaks wear off a goofy will have it cuttin even better.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, you and ModifiedMark were correct, the Oregon was about .5 second faster than the Carlton on the testing I did here. Both out of the box.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 2, 2010)

I also found out the Oregon low pro smokes the Carlton low pro as well.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 2, 2010)

Running Ed's saw gave me a really bad itch...Think I will tear into mine tonight...


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 2, 2010)

I need to practice my technique.... your cut with it was faster than mine, Andys cut with it was even faster.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 2, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I need to practice my technique.... your cut with it was faster than mine, Andys cut with it was even faster.



I went back and kinda played w/ the watch on the videos and I had you at the 2.50 mark on a couple...But, Andy was at 2.25 and Levi was at 2.32 on it, so they were both faster than us...


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I went back and kinda played w/ the watch on the videos and I had you at the 2.50 mark on a couple...But, Andy was at 2.25 and Levi was at 2.32 on it, so they were both faster than us...



So whats the secret guys...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 3, 2010)

Finding the power band, I listen, feel and test for it with different loads on the saw. So what carb does that WT have on it?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Finding the power band, I listen, feel and test for it. *So what carb does that WT have on it*.



A holley 850 double pumper...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> A holley 850 double pumper...



I heard it was an Edelbrock Performer. :spam:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I heard it was an Edelbrock Performer. :spam:



Man I was there, it was Holley, with mechanical secondaries......


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Man I was there, it was Holley...



Well, OK. I guess you got a good look at it. lol


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 3, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Finding the power band, I listen, feel and test for it with different loads on the saw. So what carb does that WT have on it?



I told you already.... it was a b.i.g. one... lol


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I told you already.... it was a b.i.g. one... lol





Andyshine77 said:


>



He also said it was turning 11,200...:monkey:


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 3, 2010)

Something tells me I'm in trouble at the next gtg!! 
I'm going to try like heck to make Erics. I have some _minor_ surgery to have done in Sept. I have to schedule it Friday. I hope it does not fall on whatever date he decides.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 3, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> I also found out the Oregon low pro smokes the Carlton low pro as well.



good to know.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Something tells me I'm in trouble at the next gtg!!
> I'm going to try like heck to make Erics. I have some _minor_ surgery to have done in Sept. I have to schedule it Friday. I hope it does not fall on whatever date he decides.



Somebody had to set the bar...LOL...I think you just set it a little higher than expected...


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> He also said it was turning 11,200...:monkey:



It was.... when I first got it with the 2 year old gas in it.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

I need to find a good running stock one to run in what is left of the cant so we have a base time...I'll work on that this week...


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

You Ohioans get off your [email protected]#es and produce! Get that bum away from Mickey and friends and start thinking and grinding and cutting. Strato saws, WTH! You, and espescially him, know better than that.
Ed, I don't think you want to tinker with yours until somebody beats you. And I would LOVE to see that.
And there was no carb on it. You're imagining things. Its multipoint fuel injection, thats how he got _the power_.


A freaking strato. WTF 

BTW, I just seen (remember back when they were just junk) who started this thread. I think we all been taken down a freshly paved road to Ed's house of Chainsaw pain...STILL, WAS A GREAT TRIP.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is a two for one out in NJ...BIN for $55...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Craftsman-and-P...=ViewItem&pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item45f45f0c05


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> You Ohioans get off your [email protected]#es and produce! Get that bum away from Mickey and friends and start thinking and grinding and cutting. Strato saws, WTH! You, and espescially him, know better than that.
> Ed, I don't think you want to tinker with yours until somebody beats you. And I would LOVE to see that.
> And there was no carb on it. You're imagining things. Its multipoint fuel injection, thats how he got _the power_.
> 
> ...



I just put it all together. Ed did start this ball to rollin, and also had the meanest wildthing, coincidence or........?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> :agree2:
> 
> I would like to see it just Wild Things for the simple reason of the reputation they have here. I think a lot of the bad rap starts from the fact that they are purple. In the past few weeks I hit a lot of garage sales around here, and found mostly Wild Thangs averaging $10-20. I was trying to find a use for these saws and thought of this race thing. The thought of a bunch of grown men racing _purple_ chainsaws is what I thought would be funny/ridiculous. Plus it may get some more members to participate in GTG's.* I absolutely never expect any of my saws to ever win a race*, I simply don't have the money, *time or knowledge to make a winner*. For me its the fun of trying... win or loose. Meeting members and becoming friends is the real reward. I would say _try_ to find a Wild Thang (or different Craftsman color version).... but if you show up with an off brand, have fun and race it anyway.





Arrowhead said:


> LOL... I will let everybody else decide on it. I kinda made this thread out of aggravation.... meaning all I ever see at garage/yard sales are these W/T's cheap. I was just trying to find a use for them. Honestly, I would have have as much fun racing these saws as I would a 70cc pro saw. Watching members here racing Purple Piped Poulans, I believe would be a hoot. *I guarantee I will never stand chance against saws others here will build*, but I can care less... for me its all about fun, not winning. I never gave the video thing a thought, I just figured I would use it at the few gtg's I can make it to each year, providing others would play.



Couple of quote for you guys to read...LOL


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Couple of quote for you guys to read...LOL



I remembered them LOL! 

We been hoodwinked.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

Wild Knight said:


> I do recall my 441 beating both the 372 and 7900 with stock RSC chain in big and medium logs...with Andy and myself both running it.
> 
> Someday I'll have to get myself a 16" bar and race chain...



Yes, but Ed's Wild Thing is giving up some serious displacement to your 441...LOL...

I think you are in the wrong thread WK...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2010)

My 2375 should be there when I get home from vacation next week. Yes, I'm gunning for Ed Even if I don't catch him, it'll sure be fun trying


----------



## Wild Knight (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Yes, but Ed's Wild Thing is giving up some serious displacement to your 441...LOL...
> 
> I think you are in the wrong thread WK...:hmm3grin2orange:



Oooops. I was thinking the saw the other Ed built for Andre (372 and 7900).


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> My 2375 should be there when I get home from vacation next week. Yes, I'm gunning for Ed Even if I don't catch him, it'll sure be fun trying



What displacement is your 2375? They are made in several.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> What displacement is your 2375? They are made in several.



Didn't know that. I haven't seen it yet. All I know is that it's a 2375 Wildthing.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 3, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, I'm gunning for Ed



Well all I got to say is you better pack a big lunch.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

Wild Knight said:


> Oooops. I was thinking the saw the other Ed built for Andre (372 and 7900).



No harm, no foul...I was pretty sure you were not talking about Wild Thangs...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Didn't know that. I haven't seen it yet. All I know is that it's a 2375 Wildthing.



I have one in 36cc, and another in 42cc. I've seen one in Craftsman colors that had a 38cc tag on it.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I have one in 36cc, and another in 42cc. I've seen one in Craftsman colors that had a 38cc tag on it.



Have you ever measured the piston and compared #'s...That is one of the reason the class action law suit was file last year...Supposedly the saws were all the saw, just rebadgd w/ different displacements...:dunno:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll make sure what it is before I invest any time into it. I've heard of Poulans with larger than advertised engines, but not the other way around.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 3, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I have one in 36cc, and another in 42cc. I've seen one in Craftsman colors that had a 38cc tag on it.



Are you sure? There was a special model 36cc (2150?) saw made with the purple and green that looked kinda like a wild thing but was not called that.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Have you ever measured the piston and compared #'s...That is one of the reason the class action law suit was file last year...Supposedly the saws were all the saw, just rebadgd w/ different displacements...:dunno:



Yes I have Sean. The 42cc has a 41mm piston and the 36cc has a 38mm piston.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 3, 2010)

Did some testing last night, 35cc saws like the 3/8 lo pro, 42-45cc saws can handle the .325 pretty well. My 021 bogged with little load and 16" .325 chain maybe the chain was too hungry. It just too much for the 35cc saw to handle, but ran great w/ 14" and 3/8 lo pro.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Are you sure? There was a special model 36cc (2150?) saw made with the purple and green that looked kinda like a wild thing but was not called that.



Yes Sir, I have one of each. Both 2375 and two different displacements. The 36cc has a black top cover and the 42cc is green.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine is 36cc


----------



## wendell (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Couple of quote for you guys to read...LOL



What a sandbagger!


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 3, 2010)

I learned a lot in a month...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 3, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Yes Sir, I have one of each. Both 2375 and two different displacements. The 36cc has a black top cover and the 42cc is green.



Good enough for me. Just checking though as I almost mistook the other one for a WT myself.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I just put it all together. Ed did start this ball to rollin, and also had the meanest wildthing, coincidence or........?



Hey, we all about full disclosure here.
Just ask him exactly what he did, I'm sure he'll tell you everything.:monkey:


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well all I got to say is you better pack a big lunch.



MMM, ribs and chicken, sweet corn, about 63 desserts, cheesy hash browns, frostys on hold til the saws are down. Best meal of the trip, Sean!


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> My 2375 should be there when I get home from vacation next week. Yes, I'm gunning for Ed Even if I don't catch him, it'll sure be fun trying



Better bring a sniper rifle. Hes so far out front and I have a feeling R&D hasn't stopped. I think I seen a new radio commercial being taped as I was leaving. 

"We here at Ed's Wild Thingy will leave no part of your POS saw untuned, unported, or undermodified. Sure it still says Wild Thing when I'm done, but _the power_ has been tamed and put to work. Watch these videos of the early model slash through the competitors and of course the basswood, bringing home the coveted Sooner Trophy."


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2010)

The only thing I have to say is, "you guys are not right"...I am blessed to have you as friends...LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Mine is 36cc



Well. :spam:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> Better bring a sniper rifle. Hes so far out front and I have a feeling R&D hasn't stopped. I think I seen a new radio commercial being taped as I was leaving.
> 
> "We here at Ed's Wild Thingy will leave no part of your POS saw untuned, unported, or undermodified. Sure it still says Wild Thing when I'm done, but _the power_ has been tamed and put to work. Watch these videos of the early model slash through the competitors and of course the basswood, bringing home the coveted Sooner Trophy."



That's what I'm talkin about. I'm glad you guys ain't right, this place would be sure enough boring.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 4, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> well. :spam:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


>



Why isn't your wildthing in your sig?...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 4, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Why isn't your wildthing in your sig?...



Yea. You should be proud of that bad boy.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 4, 2010)

Got it..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 4, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Got it..



Maybe it should have said, "Wildest thing" ?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 5, 2010)

Kinda got some base times tonight...With a semi chisel chain and a saw w/ 130lbs of compression on a scored P/C I had a 7 second cut...Modded the muffler and ran some 6.2 second cuts...Put on a bigger carb that was pretty much a direct bolt on less the choke and got to 5.8...The carb was to big for stock ports b/c I could not get it to 2 stroke...

Yanked the saw down afterward and thought, holy crap there is alot to work with...Now I just need to find some more time...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 6, 2010)

Make sure to mark the location of the ring pin, you don't want to drop half the ring into the intake port.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 6, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Make sure to mark the location of the ring pin, you don't want to drop half the ring into the intake port.



Should not be and issue on the new titanium piston I'm having built...


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 6, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Should not be and issue on the new titanium piston I'm having built...



Make it out of magnesium. It is lighter. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 6, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> Make it out of magnesium. It is lighter. :greenchainsaw:



Don't have any scrap magnesium laying around....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 6, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Don't have any scrap magnesium laying around....



No problem I have a half of a small barrel full of old mag parts.

Now whatcha going to do?


----------



## gink595 (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone know what it would take to convert one of these things to 3/8" I"ve never handled one so I have no idea of how it is setup?


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 8, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Does anyone know what it would take to convert one of these things to 3/8" I"ve never handled one so I have no idea of how it is setup?


just get the rim drive set up for a 36-142 husky from baileys.It will come with a .325 rim so you will need a small.375 rim unless the order gives you an option for either.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 8, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Does anyone know what it would take to convert one of these things to 3/8" I"ve never handled one so I have no idea of how it is setup?






They are already 3/8ths!
All you need is a $13.00 Carlton bar from Bailey's in .375 instead of .365.
JW. is correct if you want to have the option of 7 tooth drive instead of 6.

Mike


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 8, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> They are already 3/8ths!
> All you need is a $13.00 Carlton bar from Bailey's in .375 instead of .365.
> JW. is correct if you want to have the option of 7 tooth drive instead of 6.
> 
> Mike


Mike, do you have any experience with replacing the oil pump drive on these saws?
I loaned mine too a friend and it came bak with a stripped oil pump gear and did the same thing when I put a pump on it.
It looks like the drive is squished together more than one i'm looking at on anouther crank but since that was the last good pump i had i'm gonna have to buy a pump anyway so i may as well get the drive at the same time.
Just wondering if there is any trick or tool needed too install it.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 8, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> They are already 3/8ths!
> All you need is a $13.00 Carlton bar from Bailey's in .375 instead of .365.
> JW. is correct if you want to have the option of 7 tooth drive instead of 6.
> 
> Mike



Really? Good to know, thanks Mopar Now all I have to do is keep looking for one


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 8, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> Mike, do you have any experience with replacing the oil pump drive on these saws?
> I loaned mine too a friend and it came bak with a stripped oil pump gear and did the same thing when I put a pump on it.
> It looks like the drive is squished together more than one i'm looking at on anouther crank but since that was the last good pump i had i'm gonna have to buy a pump anyway so i may as well get the drive at the same time.
> Just wondering if there is any trick or tool needed too install it.



Yes there is a tool to remove and replace. My dealer is supposed to be ordering me two of them as we speak, I'll have to let you know what the part #'s are. 

There are two different ones for the little saws, one for the wild thing, 2150 etc and one for the 2500-2900 PP295 type. 

I know he said they were only a few bucks apiece.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 8, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> Mike, do you have any experience with replacing the oil pump drive on these saws?
> I loaned mine too a friend and it came bak with a stripped oil pump gear and did the same thing when I put a pump on it.
> It looks like the drive is squished together more than one i'm looking at on anouther crank but since that was the last good pump i had i'm gonna have to buy a pump anyway so i may as well get the drive at the same time.
> Just wondering if there is any trick or tool needed too install it.





Yes I do and it is a fun thing!!!LOL
What I did was press the little spring gear on and then take a scrench and space the coils comparing it to one still on a crank.
There is a tool as Mark said that makes it a snap but........................poor people got poor ways!
The coils actually move easily if you have the torque advantage of the scrench.

Mike


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 8, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yes there is a tool to remove and replace. My dealer is supposed to be ordering me two of them as we speak, I'll have to let you know what the part #'s are.
> 
> There are two different ones for the little saws, one for the wild thing, 2150 etc and one for the 2500-2900 PP295 type.
> 
> I know he said they were only a few bucks apiece.


yeah, looking at the 2900 it has sharper drive edges where the smaller saw looks more like a round wire helicoil.
The squished up one on the wildthing seamed too pull off pretty easy but wasnt sure about installing a new one.
lemme know the tool # when you can and thanks.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 8, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> yeah, looking at the 2900 it has sharper drive edges where the smaller saw looks more like a round wire helicoil.
> The squished up one on the wildthing seamed too pull off pretty easy but wasnt sure about installing a new one.
> lemme know the tool # when you can and thanks.



Yep getting them off the wild thing is no problem its the getting it all spaced back out right when putting them back on that is the problem. 

I have only done one of them myself. 

I found the #'s and here they are. 

For the Wildthing type saws and all the others in that familey like the 2150 etc, the part # is 530031166 and it is under $2. 

The other for the 2500/PP295 saws is 530031136 but is quite a bit more at $40


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 8, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yep getting them off the wild thing is no problem its the getting it all spaced back out right when putting them back on that is the problem.
> 
> I have only done one of them myself.
> 
> ...


thanks Mark AND Mike


----------



## Bob Wright (Aug 8, 2010)

I was invited yesterday to flush cut the stumps the 5 Wildthings couldn't touch. All Ash trees and they cut 3-4 feet up where all the leaders came out and they left the stumps. My Echo 1001 put on a pretty good show. One guy said he needed an agressive chain like i was using and i said 60cc would prob help more. But it was all for fun...Bob


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2010)

I just tore a 2375 apart tonight. Here are the port timings.

Exhaust - 104°
Transfers - 126°
Intake - 76°

Those are actually pretty good numbers, but the intake is *tiny *narrow!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2010)

It's obvious why the 2375 is stronger. It's way better for porting. There are too many limitations with the 4018 strato cylinder. I should have mine back together tonight. I'm anxious to see how it runs.

Bummer, I just realize my B&C are at Niks. I haven't met up with him yet to get my stuff back since the GTG.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 12, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> It's obvious why the 2375 is stronger. It's way better for porting. There are too many limitations with the 4018 strato cylinder. I should have mine back together tonight. I'm anxious to see how it runs.
> 
> Bummer, I just realize my B&C are at Niks. I haven't met up with him yet to get my stuff back since the GTG.






Put your 346 bar on it!!!


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 12, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Put your 346 bar on it!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Same mount?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Put your 346 bar on it!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



I need a rim drum so that I can run .325. Where'd you get yours, or what's the PN?


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 12, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I need a rim drum so that I can run .325. Where'd you get yours, or what's the PN?



It's not quite that simple I'll send you a P.M.
I got mine from Melvin.

Don't you have a 3/8ths 16" Husky bar???


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Don't you have a 3/8ths 16" Husky bar???
> 
> 
> Mike



I believe I do.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 12, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Same mount?



No.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2010)

It's back together and running. Unfortunately, I can't get the needle to seal on the stock carb, and the other one I have had a big X marked on it, meaning I had found it to be a bad carb on another saw. WOT is fine on this carb, but the idle doesn't tune right it doesn't transition right. But at least the saw is running.


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 12, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I need a rim drum so that I can run .325. Where'd you get yours, or what's the PN?


I got mine from baileys. The one I ordered fits 36-142 husky or 2800-2900 pouland.Its an oregon power mate 7 pin.You will also need the plastic caged bearing.The bar I'm using is a carlton timber champ 16" in husky small mount,12.95 for the bar and about the same for the 20lpx chain.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 13, 2010)

Got a stock 2375 to put in the rest of the cant we had at the GTG...Should give most of the guys that were there some insight...Piston is clean thru the muffler...Will pull a compression test to see where the saw is at...

Hope fully I have something that the owner is interested in for trade...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> I got mine from baileys. The one I ordered fits 36-142 husky or 2800-2900 pouland.Its an oregon power mate 7 pin.You will also need the plastic caged bearing.The bar I'm using is a carlton timber champ 16" in husky small mount,12.95 for the bar and about the same for the 20lpx chain.



What's this "plastic caged bearing" you're referring to? A PN would be great. Thanks.


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 13, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> What's this "plastic caged bearing" you're referring to? A PN would be great. Thanks.


I don't know the part
number but the bearing from the pouland drum had a metal cage.The oregon drum is slightly smaller and the pouland bearing won't fit. The plastic cage bearing runs on the crank on the inside and the outer race is the bore of the drum.When I discovered this I went to a saw shop and they looked tru some bearings found one that fit and gave it to me.I'm sure baileys carries it, just don't have the part number.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> I don't know the part
> number but the bearing from the pouland drum had a metal cage.*The oregon drum is slightly smaller and the pouland bearing won't fit*. The plastic cage bearing runs on the crank on the inside and the outer race is the bore of the drum.When I discovered this I went to a saw shop and they looked tru some bearings found one that fit and gave it to me.I'm sure baileys carries it, just don't have the part number.



It was my understanding that the Poulan bearing is actually a little loose in the Oregon drum.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 13, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> I don't know the part
> number but the bearing from the pouland drum had a metal cage.The oregon drum is slightly smaller and the pouland bearing won't fit. The plastic cage bearing runs on the crank on the inside and the outer race is the bore of the drum.When I discovered this I went to a saw shop and they looked tru some bearings found one that fit and gave it to me.I'm sure baileys carries it, just don't have the part number.





blsnelling said:


> It was my understanding that the Poulan bearing is actually a little loose in the Oregon drum.



I removed the metal case around the Poulan bearing (very carefully with a dremel cut off wheel) then it fit the Oregon drum perfectly. Be careful... the needles will easily fall out once the metal is removed. A little grease on them helped on reassembly.


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 15, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> No.



Mark I know the pouland oils tru the hole where the bar adjuster pin fits and the husky bar has a seperate hole, but are there any other differences 
I need to be aware of?
I have been running the small mount husky bar on my 2550 with no oiling problems so far.
P.S. Brad the part# for the oregon rim bearing is
ORF37325


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 15, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> Mark I know the pouland oils tru the hole where the bar adjuster pin fits and the husky bar has a seperate hole, but are there any other differences
> I need to be aware of?
> I have been running the small mount husky bar on my 2550 with no oiling problems so far.
> P.S. Brad the part# for the oregon rim bearing is
> ORF37325



Well you have to remember the difference in the tail sizes as well. The A041 and K095 have the smaller tail then the K041 and K095. 

Basically if you have a 3/8's lp bar it will be the smaller A041 or K095, if you have a .325 or full 3/8's bar it will be the K041 or K095. 

Your right though the main difference is the 095 bars haveing a oil hole and the 041 bars oileing through the adjuster holes. 

The 095 bars adjusting holes can be modified to oil though them as well without much hassle. I'm running a Z095 mount on my PP330 that has the adjuster holes filed up till they oil through them. 

Ifr you guys are running .325x7 sprockets the larger tail on the K095 bars should work just fine. 

Thanks for the bearing # that is a stock bearing size for the Wildthing type saws as well as for the 2500 type saws as well.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2010)

I ordered a rim drive and a 7 pin .325 rim along with a 16" Carlton bar and a WP round ground chisel chain. It should be here by Tuesday, I'm hoping for a big difference. I'll post up another soundless video. 

I got the 16" bar because I plan to use this saw for limbing and such. I wonder how long it will hold up.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 15, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I ordered a rim drive and a 7 pin .325 rim along with a 16" Carlton bar and a WP round ground chisel chain. It should be here by Tuesday, I'm hoping for a big difference. I'll post up another soundless video.
> 
> I got the 16" bar because I plan to use this saw for limbing and such. I wonder how long it will hold up.






How much love are you going to show it???
A little care and maintenence, never set the chainbrake and leave it idling, treat it like a saw and not an axe and they will last a long time.


Mike


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 15, 2010)

I got the 16" bar because I plan to use this saw for limbing and such. I wonder how long it will hold up. [/QUOTE]

You could be surprised. Either way. But you will have a saw and cash or parts and cash instead of a saw or parts. Low initial investment allows for such options.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> How much love are you going to show it???
> A little care and maintenence, never set the chainbrake and leave it idling, treat it like a saw and not an axe and they will last a long time.
> 
> 
> Mike



This saw doesn't have a brake, so no worries there.  I don't cut a huge amount of wood (six or eight cord a year) and most of what I do cut is white oak between 14" and 24" inches so a little limbing is all this saw will see. I have to say, I'm impressed by the gains I've gotten from the little Poulan. I fix lots of these as well and mostly what I see are carb related issues, fuel lines, and sometimes the intake block has loosened up. I have seen a few that lost the seal at the bottom of the crankcase, but I see that on clammy Husqvarnas also. I agree with you Mike, if the saw is taken care of it should last awhile.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 15, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I ordered a rim drive and a 7 pin .325 rim along with a 16" Carlton bar and a WP round ground chisel chain. It should be here by Tuesday, I'm hoping for a big difference. I'll post up another soundless video.
> 
> I got the 16" bar because I plan to use this saw for limbing and such. I wonder how long it will hold up.




Mmm you missed the post about the WP chain being slower? 

Maybe I should mind my own bussiness though as I see how tough the competition is already.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Mmm you missed the post about the WP chain being slower?
> 
> Maybe I should mind my own bussiness though as I see how tough the competition is already.



No Mark I did see that post, but forgot about it. 

I'm hoping the 7 pin rim will speed it up some anyway.


----------



## J.W Younger (Aug 15, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> No Mark I did see that post, but forgot about it.
> 
> I'm hoping the 7 pin rim will speed it up some anyway.


7 pin.325 same diameter as 6 tooth .375
or darn close


----------



## Arrowhead (Sep 27, 2010)

I figured I'd knock the dust off this thread. Anybody still messing with the Wild Things? I made up a pipe for mine. I ended up with a 20% gain. In the video it's 10.5" wood, I'm running a stock chain.



















<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid887.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fac72%2Finrut1974%2FMVI_3255.mp4">


----------



## ckelp (Sep 27, 2010)

now, port the crap out of that bi*h


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 27, 2010)

That's just SICK!!!
Did you check your local statutes?
There HAS to be a law against a Wildthing that fast!!!LOL
Looks great!

Mike


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Sep 27, 2010)

Arrowhead, I picked up a WT this past weekend and if it seen that video it would of pizzed all over its self and ran and hid in the corner with the parts saws!!! YOU WIN!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm still playing with one as well Ed. I haven't got the skills to build a pipe, but have found more power in the little saw. 

I added a set of auxiliary transfer ports to the jug, (you can see the epoxy behind the intake partition). I set the timing on the auxiliaries a few degrees later than the mains, it really woke the thing up!. To handle the extra air and fuel needs I stuck a tilly carb from an XL12 on it. 

I've ordered the 141 husky rim drive and been sent the wrong one twice now. I think I may finally have the right one on the way. When I get a 7 pin drive on it I'll post a video.


----------



## wendell (Sep 27, 2010)

Is the video before or after the oops?


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 27, 2010)

Fantastic Job on the WT Ed!!! Like others have stated, thats all most unbelievable. Just out of curiosity, What kind of rpm is that turning? Wild Things, obviously don't have a rev limiting coil in them. LOL

Gregg,


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ed I think you win the WT trophy.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 27, 2010)

Ed, as a matter of fact I just finally picked up a 2375 last friday and was going to go at it soon in the near future. 

That said after I seen this, I might just quit while I'm behind. 

That thing rocks with that pipe! I could build one no problem if I just had any idea what size to make it... 

I never had any ambitions to learn before. 

I'm still happy with the way the 2500 that I did ran, I mean I wasnt last and I think the time keepers were bought off anyway. 

Thing is the 2500 still starts, runs and idles really well and will make a good limbing saw to use.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 27, 2010)

WOW.... That truly is a wild thing. What kind of wood are you cuttin in the video, Sounds like it's turning 15,000 rpm's.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 27, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Sounds like it's turning 15,000 rpm's.



It does!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Sep 27, 2010)

ckelp said:


> now, port the crap out of that bi*h


It's ported...



Stephen C. said:


> And is that semi chisel safety chain being used on that thing?


Oregon .325



mastermind7864 said:


> I'm still playing with one as well Ed. I haven't got the skills to build a pipe, but have found more power in the little saw.
> 
> I added a set of auxiliary transfer ports to the jug, (you can see the epoxy behind the intake partition). I set the timing on the auxiliaries a few degrees later than the mains, it really woke the thing up!. To handle the extra air and fuel needs I stuck a tilly carb from an XL12 on it.
> 
> I've ordered the 141 husky rim drive and been sent the wrong one twice now. I think I may finally have the right one on the way. When I get a 7 pin drive on it I'll post a video.


Looks awesome Randy!! Yep, it took them 3 times to get me the right one also. LOL



OhioGregg said:


> Fantastic Job on the WT Ed!!! Like others have stated, thats all most unbelievable. Just out of curiosity, What kind of rpm is that turning? Wild Things, obviously don't have a rev limiting coil in them. LOL
> 
> Gregg,


Thanks Gregg, Its turning 14400 and holding 12000 in the wood.



Andyshine77 said:


> Ed I think you win the WT trophy.


Thanks Andy!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 27, 2010)

arrowhead said:


> its turning 14400 and holding 12000 in the wood.



wow.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 27, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Thanks Andy!



Anytime ED. 

So who's saw is going to blowup first? lol. Honestly it says a lot about what these little saws can take, 14,400 is way up there for most any saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 27, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Anytime ED.
> 
> So who's saw is going to blowup first? lol. Honestly it says a lot about what these little saws can take, 14,400 is way up there for most any saw.



I'm wondering hold long the unplated bore will last, or if the plating will start peeling off the piston first????


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome Ed...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 27, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I'm wondering hold long the unplated bore will last, or if the plating will start peeling off the piston first????



From what I've seen the bore isn't all that much of an issue, but the rings seem to wear faster. Many of the old Poulans like the 3400/3700 had unplated bores and they were/are almost indestructible saws, many of them are still running today.


----------



## Arrowhead (Sep 27, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Anytime ED.
> 
> So who's saw is going to blowup first? lol. Honestly it says a lot about what these little saws can take, 14,400 is way up there for most any saw.



I had it up to 15200, but it was too lean. Yea, I was a little nervous... lol. Honestly, for being a pos saw, the crank and bearings are pretty large and beefy. The rod is not too bad either. I gained a new respect for them. I think it's the purple that did them in.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 27, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> From what I've seen the bore isn't all that much of an issue, but the rings seem to ware faster. Many of the old Poulans like the 3400/3700 had unplated bores and they were/are almost indestructible saws, many of them are still running today.



That's good to hear. The one I've been playing with was nearly new when I got it, (the wrap handle was broken). It starts great and even still idles well, I need to get a tach to see what it's turning. Curiosity is killing me here. lol


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 27, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I had it up to 15200, but it was too lean. Yea, I was a little nervous... lol. Honestly, for being a pos saw, the crank and bearings are pretty large and beefy. The rod is not too bad either. I gained a new respect for them. I think it's the purple that did them in.



But that's what my granddaughter likes about em. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 27, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I had it up to 15200, but it was too lean. Yea, I was a little nervous... lol. Honestly, for being a pos saw, the crank and bearings are pretty large and beefy. The rod is not too bad either. I gained a new respect for them. I think it's the purple that did them in.



The purple and the vibes. The bottom end does seem to be pretty stout, it's still a pos saw, but not really all that bad for what they are.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 27, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> That's good to hear. The one I've been playing with was nearly new when I got it, (the wrap handle was broken). It starts great and even still idles well, I need to get a tach to see what it's turning. Curiosity is killing me here. lol



The big carb should help a lot, the new transfer shouldn't give you any more out of the cut rpm's, but they should stay up in the wood better. I'd say 13,500 to 14,000 rpm. The one I ported with a stock carb will turn 13,200 max 13,000 safe.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 28, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> From what I've seen the bore isn't all that much of an issue, but the rings seem to wear faster. Many of the old Poulans like the 3400/3800 had unplated bores and they were/are almost indestructible saws, many of them are still running today.



There Andy, I fixed it for you! All 3700's had a chrome bore.

Otherwise you were and are completly correct.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Mark! your a Poulan god lol.


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 28, 2010)

Now you see why I hang around with him!!!LOL
Still waiting to see why he hangs around with me!


Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 28, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Now you see why I hang around with him!!!LOL
> Still waiting to see why he hangs around with me!
> 
> 
> Mike



Why it's for your charming personality and because your wife is such a good cook...


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 28, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Why it's for your charming personality and because your wife is such a good cook...






You should have been here tonight for some KILLER meatloaf, green beans, corn and mashed potatoes!!!!
YUM YUM!!!

Mike


----------



## J.W Younger (Sep 28, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> WOW.... That truly is a wild thing. What kind of wood are you cuttin in the video, Sounds like it's turning 15,000 rpm's.


If I ever make a video with mine the woods gonna be popular or gum.
Whatever wood it is that things haulin ass,I'm impressed.


----------



## Arrowhead (Sep 28, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> WOW.... That truly is a wild thing. What kind of wood are you cuttin in the video, Sounds like it's turning 15,000 rpm's.



Sorry Rick, I missed the wood question. It was partially dried Maple.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 28, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Sorry Rick, I missed the wood question. It was semi dried Maple.


That's a haulin ass saw, I would be scared to race it with my 460.


----------



## thechknhwk (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry for the double posting, but I thought I would share this since I just read 40 pages of wild thing wildness.

I guess I'll have to venture to make this my first post. I have a poulan 2175 WILD THING, and it's a 50th anniversary edition no less. I got it for christmas when I was 19 or 20 from my parents - I am 34 now. I never cut a stick of wood before I had that saw, and I only asked for it because I wanted to have a poulan like I remembered my grandpa having when I was a kid, and he cut wood for heat because that's what he could afford to do. My dad got it for a song and a dance brand new from home depot due to some sale and the fact that they didn't have the case they were advertising with it - $75 I think.

I cut with it occasionally here and there since I had it, cleared about 4 acres of pine with it, but a couple years ago I moved onto some land that has been devestated by emerald ash borer, so I decided I would sell me some firewood instead of letting it stand there and rot. Anyways I cut over 25 face cord last year, chit way bigger than that saw should cut, one of the trees netted 5 face cord and had to be bucked from both sides with an 18" bar. I got 7 face cords into this season's cutting and snapped the crank where it attaches to the clutch. I would estimate she cut about 50 face cord of wood before it went tits up. I ran it hard and showed it no mercy, it's had a couple of trees dropped on it and had the handle replaced. I went out and bought a stihl farmboss and I'm happy with it, but I want to resurrect the poulan to use as a limbing saw. I am hoping someone has a 2175 parts saw or a bottom end?

thanks for listening to my first post rant


----------



## roncoinc (Oct 19, 2010)

thechknhwk said:


> Sorry for the double posting, but I thought I would share this since I just read 40 pages of wild thing wildness.
> 
> I guess I'll have to venture to make this my first post. I have a poulan 2175 WILD THING, and it's a 50th anniversary edition no less. I got it for christmas when I was 19 or 20 from my parents - I am 34 now. I never cut a stick of wood before I had that saw, and I only asked for it because I wanted to have a poulan like I remembered my grandpa having when I was a kid, and he cut wood for heat because that's what he could afford to do. My dad got it for a song and a dance brand new from home depot due to some sale and the fact that they didn't have the case they were advertising with it - $75 I think.
> 
> ...



I got several,PM me.


----------



## briantutt (Dec 25, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Here is mine...



This is hilarious :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Terry Syd (Dec 25, 2010)

Interesting comment about the unplated bores and the rings not holding up. I've had some experience with old Hondas where something like the steel camshaft would run in the aluminum casting. It always amazed me that the steel would wear and not the aluminum.

For cheap production, it makes a lot of sense to plate the piston and not the bore. I wonder how long the rings will last in these things compared to a quality saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 25, 2010)

briantutt said:


> This is hilarious :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup. 

I just got six in a pile last Tuesday and am now making one good(?) one out of four of them.

Goona go for the Super Stock class. 42cc anti-vibe engine in a 40cc chassis. Dark Craftsman green. Minor muff mod ( just drilled holes bigger and more of them). 16" bar for low drag.

Anybody need small Poulan leftovers?


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Dec 25, 2010)

67L36Driver said:


> Yup.
> 
> I just got six in a pile last Tuesday and am now making one good(?) one out of four of them.
> 
> ...


A 42cc cylinder and piston. The saw is in great conditon, just leaned it out messing with the carb and toasted it.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 25, 2010)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> A *42cc cylinder and piston*. The saw is in great conditon, just leaned it out messing with the carb and toasted it.



Nope, just the small bits, coils, zama carbs, flywheels, mufflers, oil pumps, that sort of stuff.

Oh, and three roasted 36cc engines.


----------



## thechknhwk (Dec 26, 2010)

67L36Driver said:


> Yup.
> 
> I just got six in a pile last Tuesday and am now making one good(?) one out of four of them.
> 
> ...



I need a bottom end for a 2175.


----------



## thechknhwk (Dec 26, 2010)

67L36Driver said:


> Nope, just the small bits, coils, zama carbs, flywheels, mufflers, oil pumps, that sort of stuff.
> 
> Oh, and three roasted 36cc engines.



This is the engine I need the bottom end out of, maybe we could compare some pics to see if it's the right one...


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 26, 2010)

thechknhwk said:


> I need a bottom end for a *2175*.



How many cc or bore & stroke?

I have engines from:
Poulan model *2050* 33cc
Poulan model *2150* 34cc
Craftsman 40cc (at least that's what the starter cover said, model tag was gone.)

They all look just alike. Can anyone tell us the stroke or are these just a variation in bore size?

I'm willing to send you all three crank-rod-piston assembys (free) but why waste postage.

B.T.W. I have relatives in Frankenmuth.


----------



## zogger (Dec 26, 2010)

*what goes wrong with these saws?*

So, obviously here these are the premier joke saw..just wondering what exactly goes wrong with them besides "everything"? They must work somewhat new from the store, but then what happens, what is the most common failure aspects to these things? You see so many of them for sale used and cheap...but..you guys are confident enough to get them into "racing" mode, so it must be possible to keep them running. Outside of the normal keep it clean and sharp chain and fresh mix, what else?


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 26, 2010)

zogger said:


> So, obviously here these are the premier joke saw..just wondering what exactly goes wrong with them besides "everything"? They must work somewhat new from the store, but then what happens, what is the most common failure aspects to these things? You see so many of them for sale used and cheap...but..you guys are confident enough to get them into "racing" mode, so it must be possible to keep them running. Outside of the normal keep it clean and sharp chain and fresh mix, what else?




The vast majority of these saws that you see that won't run are due to owner negligence. 
They are bought by the unknowing for a clean-up or some light yard maintenance and when through are put away with fuel still in them and not touched for another year or more.
The fuel sitting in them trashes the carb and fuel lines and when they won't run the next time the owner wants to use them they are tossed aside as junk.
Many are straight gassed by their owners for a simple lack of knowledge, and they come very lean from the factory to stay ahead of the E.P.A.
Add a few long cuts with a dull chain and there is another heat/lean seize.
They are actually dang good little saws and if tuned and cared for properly will give good service.
They, like all homeowner saws are subjected to myriad abuses by owners who think a $110.00 saw should perform and last like a $700.00 saw.
How long would a Ford Ranger last if you tried to use it as a semi???

Mike


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 26, 2010)

I never messed with one prior to the race idea. They are a cheap saw (plastic clamshell). I think a lot of the bad rap came from the fact they are purple. They actually are simple to work on, and have a beefy bottom end in them for what they are... crank, bearings, rod etc. Since I started messing with them, I found a couple where the carb block loosened up from the cylinder, sucked air and scored the jug. 

Being the saw is mostly plastic, checking screws/bolts for loosening up is the key to keeping these saw running a while. I had mine over 15000 rpm and the bottom end stayed together. Like Moparman mentioned, lack of knowledge and no maintenance destroys these saws. They are cheaply built, so some regular maintenance is required.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 26, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> The vast majority of these saws that you see that won't run are due to owner negligence.
> They are bought by the unknowing for a clean-up or some light yard maintenance and when through are put away with fuel still in them and not touched for another year or more.
> The *fuel sitting in them trashes the carb and fuel lines* and when they won't run the next time the owner wants to use them they are tossed aside as junk.
> Many are straight gassed by their owners for a simple lack of knowledge, and *they come very lean from the factory* to stay ahead of the E.P.A.
> ...



Exactly my conclusion from the *remains of six* I tore down this week. 

The tamper proof carb mixture screws contribute greatly to early failure. A big "Thank You!" to the EPA.

The best of the six had earlier model screwdriver slot mixture screws, showed heavy use (evidenced by the bar oil/sawdust buildup under the engine) and still had 150 psi compression. It had died due to no spark. 

View attachment 163525


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 26, 2010)

thechknhwk said:


> This is the engine I need the bottom end out of, maybe we could compare some pics to see if it's the right one...



They all look exactly alike.
View attachment 163527


View attachment 163529


View attachment 163531


View attachment 163532


Which is the 33, 34 or 40cc in the pics I don't know.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 26, 2010)

zogger said:


> So, obviously here these are the premier joke saw..just wondering what exactly goes wrong with them besides "everything"? They must work somewhat new from the store, but then what happens, what is the most common failure aspects to these things? You see so many of them for sale used and cheap...but..you guys are confident enough to get them into "racing" mode, so it must be possible to keep them running. Outside of the normal keep it clean and sharp chain and fresh mix, what else?



Aside from the top ends burning up from lean settings & straight gassing, The other most common thing I have seen is the plastic oil pump gear getting stripped from the oil pump being packed with saw chips. The intake block loosening up from the cylinder, and the starter cords pulling out.
But as said before, if the saw is tuned and maintained properly, it will last a long time in the hands of a casual user.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 27, 2010)

67L36Driver said:


> They all look exactly alike.
> View attachment 163527
> 
> 
> ...



From what rms61moparman showed me and what I've seen they are all the same displacement, even if the sticker on the side says otherwise.


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 1, 2011)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Aside from the top ends burning up from lean settings & straight gassing, *The other most common thing I have seen is the plastic oil pump gear getting stripped from the oil pump being packed with saw chips. *The intake block loosening up from the cylinder, and the starter cords pulling out.
> But as said before, if the saw is tuned and maintained properly, it will last a long time in the hands of a casual user.



I just got a Wildthing dropped off in the back of my truck with this problem. Has anyone found a source for just the pump rod and not the complete pump assembly? Or am I dreaming?


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 1, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> I just got a Wildthing dropped off in the back of my truck with this problem. Has anyone found a source for just the pump rod and not the complete pump assembly? Or am I dreaming?


 
You're not dreaming, but aren't awake either. Too many of these saws around with the same pump on them to worry about switching the gear or rod. I believe that any of these interchange from the 30something cc all the way to the mighty Wild Thing. Need one?


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 1, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> You're not dreaming, but aren't awake either. Too many of these saws around with the same pump on them to worry about switching the gear or rod. I believe that any of these interchange from the 30something cc all the way to the mighty Wild Thing. *Need one?*


 
I do.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 1, 2011)

Check the swap meet. I can order a new one, but somebody will have one for you.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 1, 2011)

I got a Wild Thing the other day that had been thru a flood and sat with water in it for a month or so. I first thought well its junk but I took off the muffler and sparkplug and started cranking til it was dry. I gave it a bath and removed the limiter caps and spark arrestor. All cleaned up I reassembled with new plug and oh boy the bearings were rough. I kept after it and it seemed to get better with more I ran it. I have put 4-5 tanks through it now and it seems to be a good runner for those odd jobs around the yard. My 5 year old daughter spotted it one day and fell in love with it. She now asks, "Daddy can we go start my purple chainsaw". I cant get rid of it now that we have a good connection with that silly purple chainsaw. I wouldnt recommend buying a wildthing but owner neglect is definately #1 cause of any chainsaw failure!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 1, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> I got a Wild Thing the other day that had been thru a flood and sat with water in it for a month or so. I first thought well its junk but I took off the muffler and sparkplug and started cranking til it was dry. I gave it a bath and removed the limiter caps and spark arrestor. All cleaned up I reassembled with new plug and oh boy the bearings were rough. I kept after it and it seemed to get better with more I ran it. I have put 4-5 tanks through it now and it seems to be a good runner for those odd jobs around the yard. My 5 year old daughter spotted it one day and fell in love with it. She now asks, "Daddy can we go start my purple chainsaw". I cant get rid of it now that we have a good connection with that silly purple chainsaw. I wouldnt recommend buying a wildthing but owner neglect is definately #1 cause of any chainsaw failure!!


 
Thats pretty cool, Homelite. She can race it at the GTG!


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 1, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> I just got a Wildthing dropped off in the back of my truck with this problem. Has anyone found a source for just the pump rod and not the complete pump assembly? Or am I dreaming?


 
I may have a spare. What model do you have?


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 1, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I may have a spare. What model do you have?


 
2375


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 1, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> 2375


 
Yea, I have a pump you can have. PM me your addy, I'll put it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 1, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Yea, I have a pump you can have. PM me your addy, I'll put it in the mail tomorrow.


 
10-4


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 1, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Yea, I have a pump you can have. PM me your addy, I'll put it in the mail tomorrow.


 
Don't happen to have a piped Wild Thing I can have, do you?...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 1, 2011)

no oke: lol


----------



## brad1000s (Mar 2, 2011)

this is a dull 3/8lp. I now have a rim sprocket set up off 2054 jred i just need a .325 B & C
[video=youtube;W8inzgPFZ0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8inzgPFZ0g[/video]


----------



## Strelnikov (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a Wood Shark... now I'm thinking I need a Wild Thing to keep it company setting on the shelf in the garage. Those crazy colors and graphics look good and add decoration setting next to my other drab tools. And the local Menards is selling them cheap now.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Mar 2, 2011)

brad1000s said:


> this is a dull 3/8lp. I now have a rim sprocket set up off 2054 jred i just need a .325 B & C
> [video=youtube;W8inzgPFZ0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8inzgPFZ0g[/video]


 
Wow! There is nothing more impressive than a Wild Thing with a dull chain!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 2, 2011)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Wow! There is nothing more impressive than a Wild Thing with a dull chain!:hmm3grin2orange:


 

:fart: 
That funny rat thar... :hmm3grin2orange:
I dint think the Wildthang could pull a charp chain, mang...:msp_flapper:
unless you're Arrowhead..:msp_w00t:


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 2, 2011)

Strelnikov said:


> I have a Wood Shark... now I'm thinking I need a Wild Thing to keep it company setting on the shelf in the garage. Those crazy colors and graphics look good and add decoration setting next to my other drab tools. And the local Menards is selling them cheap now.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
That's funny. I'm working on a Wood Shark right now and I was just given a 2375 Wild Thing with a fried oil pump.
My next saw is going to be a Wood Shark. Light "flickable" saw...just right for the wife. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 2, 2011)

Are y'all replacing the pump drive gear(spring) when you put in a new pump? 
Man, talk about CHEESE!!! :msp_laugh:


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 2, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> Are y'all replacing the pump drive gear(spring) when you put in a new pump?
> Man, talk about CHEESE!!! :msp_laugh:


 
No, unless its sharp or bent up. Doesn't ever seam to be on the ones I see.


----------



## little possum (Mar 2, 2011)

Is there a secret place I can get some help with on my transfers  

I feel like I could gain just a little bit more from them 

Im runnin a 2450. It runs pretty good, but I think it would benefit from a different carb, and a handle bar spring(one to the cylinder) If anyone happens to have a spare.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ed's WT will kick the hell out of most pro 50cc saws, with a sharp chain they can and do run well. 

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="853" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2TrSN_FTGxk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 2, 2011)

little possum said:


> Is there a secret place I can get some help with on my transfers
> 
> I feel like I could gain just a little bit more from them
> 
> Im runnin a 2450. It runs pretty good, but I think it would benefit from a different carb, and a *handle bar spring(one to the cylinder)* If anyone happens to have a spare.



Is that the one that attaches to the cylinder with a screw in the center and to the handle on the other end with a screw and self locking nut? Part of the antivibe system?
Carl.

Just looked, must have pitched it.


----------



## little possum (Mar 2, 2011)

67L36Driver said:


> Is that the one that attaches to the cylinder with a screw in the center and to the handle on the other end with a screw and self locking nut? Part of the antivibe system?
> Carl.
> Just looked, must have pitched it.


 Yep, thats the one, thanks for checkin


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2011)

little possum said:


> Is there a secret place I can get some help with on my transfers
> 
> I feel like I could gain just a little bit more from them
> 
> Im runnin a 2450. It runs pretty good, but I think it would benefit from a different carb, and a handle bar spring(one to the cylinder) If anyone happens to have a spare.


 
Transfers??? What's that???

Wildthing 2375 with aux. transfers and XL-12 carb.







Port work before final smoothing and polishing.











Sorry about the crappy pic. 

This is a 2375 jug with the transfers widened toward the intake port. I just determined where the top of the piston was at BDC and only widened the part of the transfer that was open.


----------



## wendell (Mar 2, 2011)

Who did that work for you, Randy?









:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2011)

wendell said:


> Who did that work for you, Randy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have these kids come over from the reform school...................


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 3, 2011)

I see you left the ridge that retains the insert on the ex port on the top and bottom and just widened it.Thats what I did too.I squared up the intake some and shaved a few thos off the bottom of the in side of the piston.
Using a wt529 on mine with a cable.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 3, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> I see you left the ridge that retains the insert on the ex port on the top and bottom and just widened it.Thats what I did too.I squared up the intake some and shaved a few thos off the bottom of the in side of the piston.
> Using a wt529 on mine with a cable.


 
That jug is the first round on porting on this saw. Later I added aux. transfers, can't find the pics of the process. I was sure I took some...


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 3, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> That jug is the first round on porting on this saw. Later I added aux. transfers, can't find the pics of the process. I was sure I took some...


I got anouther one just like it(2550)that nees a ring.So far all I've done to it is the muffler and larger carb.Got some ideas on it but since I don't have any more 42cc jugs, don't wanna get too carried away.Lemme know how yours turns out.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 3, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> I got anouther one just like it(2550)that nees a ring.So far all I've done to it is the muffler and larger carb.Got some ideas on it but since I don't have any more 42cc jugs, don't wanna get too carried away.Lemme know how yours turns out.



This saw has been together for quite awhile now. It runs strong as hell imo. At the last TN GTG it was less than two seconds behind the average on the 50cc class saws, that ain't bad for a 42cc saw. 

I would like to find another one to play with. Next on the list is a welded pop-up and a pipe. :msp_sneaky:

If it ain't raining too bad tomorrow I'll post a video. It ain't as fast as Ed's but it's fun.


----------



## firefighter33 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a pair of 2375's here scooterbum sent me to practice some porting but still didnt do anything to them not even sure where to start do ii just start grinding??


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 3, 2011)

firefighter33 said:


> I have a pair of 2375's here scooterbum sent me to practice some porting but still didnt do anything to them not even sure where to start do ii just start grinding??


 
You can get a degree wheel and do it right or just have fun and start grinding. Go up on the exhaust and down on the intake, and as wide as possible. NO seriously go a little at a time so you can see the improvements. I ground the snot out of my little husky and I love this saw now.


----------



## firefighter33 (Mar 3, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> You can get a degree wheel and do it right or just have fun and start grinding. Go up on the exhaust and down on the intake, and as wide as possible. NO seriously go a little at a time so you can see the improvements. I ground the snot out of my little husky and I love this saw now.


 
Where can i get a degree wheel @? Yeah thats the plan i want to start with a MM then go do some grinding. 
Anyone have a bigger carb for sale that would work on my WT?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 3, 2011)

firefighter33 said:


> Where can i get a degree wheel @? Yeah thats the plan i want to start with a MM then go do some grinding.
> Anyone have a bigger carb for sale that would work on my WT?



Tavia Performance Products Downloadable Degree Wheel


----------



## ckelp (Mar 4, 2011)

i don't know if it's because its late or i've been somkein meath but,
would a bolt through the head (only the bolt head is in the combustion chamber)
raise the the compression ratio like a pop-up piston would the way i'm lookin at it i'm just trying to fill the void a little more.. or would it cause turbulence in the combustion chamber and lowering the power.

i'm not plan on going to this to anything besides the WT just figuring lowbuck power for the lowbuck saw... the piston is almost shot and the cylinder looks like hell but, it runs!! i will be amazed if i'm able to put it to some wood before the ring hangs up in the exhaust port because i over way did it


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 4, 2011)

Anything to reduce the clearance volume. Super glue a big washer up in there.

On second thought, super glue may not stand the thermal cycle. Better use small machine screws.

Way back in the olden days, when I started at engineering school, they had fuel research engines in the M.E. lab. They had a graduated cylinder that slid in/out of the combustion chamber to vary the clearance volume. Engine was used to measure the knock sensitivity of a given fuel in order to find the octane rating. 

Another type had the cylinder and head adjustable toward/away from the crank centerline. Splined shaft drove an overhead cam. No push rods.

They probably threw all that stuff away and now have only 'puters.:msp_scared:


----------



## ckelp (Mar 4, 2011)

they probably tossed your side rule as well...


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 4, 2011)

ckelp said:


> they probably tossed your side rule as well...



I do not miss that puppy.:msp_tongue: And I don't miss working math equations out long hand to get more than three significant figures of accuracy. Hand held calculators were a quantum leap.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 4, 2011)

67L36Driver said:


> I do not miss that puppy.:msp_tongue: And I don't miss working math equations out long hand to get more than three significant figures of accuracy. Hand held calculators were a quantum leap.


 
So was the wheel.

I kid, I kid, plenty of high tech stuff was done with those "crude" instruments. Saturn V, most space stuff until the shuttle, look at the airplane industry before 1970. Is it better now? Maybe cheaper to design, but better?
I remember grandfathers first handheld, it blinked or flashed on the display while it "thought". I just threw it out as it didn't work anymore, and my daughter said why keep it, "my phone can do what that did".


----------



## Strelnikov (Mar 4, 2011)

I have thrown out my old calculators... but I have kept my slide rules.


----------



## ckelp (Mar 4, 2011)

i don't know what i'd do without my ti-89:msp_cool:


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 4, 2011)

ckelp said:


> i don't know if it's because its late or i've been somkein meath but,
> would a bolt through the head (only the bolt head is in the combustion chamber)
> raise the the compression ratio like a pop-up piston would the way i'm lookin at it i'm just trying to fill the void a little more.. or would it cause turbulence in the combustion chamber and lowering the power.
> 
> i'm not plan on going to this to anything besides the WT just figuring lowbuck power for the lowbuck saw... the piston is almost shot and the cylinder looks like hell but, it runs!! i will be amazed if i'm able to put it to some wood before the ring hangs up in the exhaust port because i over way did it


 
What do you guys think we could use to seal the threads? Aren't you worried about compression loss? My Nephew wants my 026 so I kinda got stuck with my little craftsman saw. It is of no real use to me but to become a play thing, so I figure since I don't care too too much for it ill try to build it up. Oh yeah I gotta thank the guy one more time for giving me the part that brought this little saw back from the dead.....Thanks 67bigblockvetteguy, Hey you mentioned your old calculator, My father went to RIT and majored in engineering. When I was little I found this OLD Texas Instrument calculator that you had to plug in and had little strip things like catridges that contained "programs" . My father acted like I found a long lost relative. He said that it was his FIRST calculator and took it away before I broke it. Kinda wild twenty years later you guys made me remember that old calculator.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a 42cc engine from a Craftsman anti-vibe chassis that I put in a 40cc solid chassis. Same chassis that the Poulan 2150's use. I see 46cc Craftsman advertised on ebay and wonder if that engine has the same base bolt pattern and crankshaft centerline height as the smaller 36cc ones.

Anyone have a Poulan 2750 (46cc) to compare?

The base dimensions of a 2150 are 5/16" centerline crankshaft height, base mounting is four 1/4" holes on a 2 1/16" x 2 1/4" pattern.

Ain't no substitute for cubic centimeters.


----------



## ckelp (Mar 5, 2011)

i have't got that far yet.. probably just use thread sealant..

i'm going to see if it still runs after flockering the bore up
so far i've done
widen exhaust port 
muff mod
lowered the intake a hair, dog-leged it to one side because the other has the ring gap, cleaned and opened up the runner
at the top of the transfers made them a little wider
i'm sticking with the stock carb just because i'm too poor

the next step is if it is't already smoked 
adding some extra runners to the transfers 
a 1/4-20 bolt in the head for added compression
maybe a tuned pipe


----------



## ckelp (Mar 5, 2011)

67L36Driver said:


> *Anyone have a Poulan 2750 (46cc) to compare?*
> 
> The base dimensions of a 2150 are 5/16" centerline crankshaft height, base mounting is four 1/4" holes on a 2 1/16" x 2 1/4" pattern.
> 
> Ain't no substitute for cubic centimeters.


 
if i remember the bore is wider it should just bolt up..


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 5, 2011)

ckelp said:


> i have't got that far yet.. probably just use thread sealant..
> 
> i'm going to see if it still runs after flockering the bore up
> so far i've done
> ...


 
Sounds like someone has one in their head. :msp_unsure:
Don't waste your time doing that. You'll create a glow plug for detonation, cause turbulence in your mixture and play havoc with the flame travel. You aren't accomplishing what you think you will with a bolt in the head for added compression. I'd weld a knot on the crown of the piston before I screwed a bolt into the chamber. .02


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 5, 2011)

We used to just cut a disc out of aluminum and weld it to the top of the piston.

You just had to take your time so the piston doesn't get too hot.

Worked on a harley engine should work on a 2-stroker


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 5, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> We used to just cut a disc out of aluminum and weld it to the top of the piston.
> 
> You just had to take your time so the piston doesn't get too hot.
> 
> Worked on a harley engine should work on a 2-stroker


 

 thank you. No loose "screw" here. :msp_tongue:


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 5, 2011)

67L36Driver said:


> I have a 42cc engine from a Craftsman anti-vibe chassis that I put in a 40cc solid chassis. Same chassis that the Poulan 2150's use. I see 46cc Craftsman advertised on ebay and wonder if that engine has the same base bolt pattern and crankshaft centerline height as the smaller 36cc ones.
> 
> Anyone have a Poulan 2750 (46cc) to compare?
> 
> ...


I think the 46cc is larger where it bolts too the case,taller/bigger flywheel etc. also on the wiidthing/woodshark the bottom of the cyl is retained by the same bolts that hold it too the case and the 46 has seperate fastners for that.
You might be able too pull it off but I doubt you could pass it off as a 42cc.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 5, 2011)

I 'm not sure, but I think the 2750 has a cylinder mounted coil also.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 5, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> thank you. No loose "screw" here. :msp_tongue:


 
Get the pump yet?


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I 'm not sure, but I think the 2750 has a cylinder mounted coil also.


It does.The clutch will fit the wildthang tho and you can run .325 and oregon has a rim set up for it.I also used the carb but my saw is an a.v. version and uses a cable instead of a solid link.


----------



## ckelp (Mar 5, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> Sounds like someone has one in their head. :msp_unsure:
> Don't waste your time doing that. You'll create a glow plug for detonation, cause turbulence in your mixture and play havoc with the flame travel. You aren't accomplishing what you think you will with a bolt in the head for added compression. I'd weld a knot on the crown of the piston before I screwed a bolt into the chamber. .02


i did't think of the hole glow plug thing but i think your right 
too bad i don't have anyone close with a mig setup for aluminium...


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 5, 2011)

*Jgi*



Arrowhead said:


> Get the pump yet?


 Just got it and opening it as I tyyppee, lol. Thanks mang.


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 5, 2011)

ckelp said:


> i did't think of the hole glow plug thing but i think your right
> too bad i don't have anyone close with a mig setup for aluminium...


 
No mig, go with TiG. Weld an aluminum disc on top of your piston, then blend and smooth it into the original material. Ring-ding-ding-ding. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ckelp (Mar 5, 2011)

i don't have a tig ether
i have a wife she takes all my money before i spend it and she spends all on stupid stuff like food and the mortgage...


----------



## ckelp (Mar 5, 2011)

i just tuned it before i blow it apart again did't have a tach on it but it sounded like it was up there and four-stroking!!!
i don't know if i wanna do anything else to it the fricken thing screams and it has power in the wood i also did a compression check on and it's about 155psi


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 5, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> I think the 46cc is larger where it bolts too the case,taller/bigger flywheel etc. also on the *wiidthing/woodshark the bottom of the cyl is retained by the same bolts that hold it too the case and the 46 has seperate fastners for that.*You might be able too pull it off but I doubt you could pass it off as a 42cc.



Thanks, that's what I wanted to find out. Looks like 42cc is the max size on the "wild thing" platform.


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 5, 2011)

*WT lives*

One oil pump, fuels lines, primer bulb, and a coah beah later, my WhiteTrash lives.:hmm3grin2orange:
Fired right up and idles. Revs quick and sounds strong. :rockn: 
I did a small muff mod before I ever fired it. No carb work done yet, just opened the meters up a bit. Threw the 18" B&C off my PM10-10 on it and it's oiling good. Haven't hung it in any wood yet. Raining here.

Now for the bad. Dood I got it from said it quit oiling and he put it away. Yeah, after he toasted the housing. LOL.:msp_rolleyes:
The little plastic WT got so hot the bar mount is all warped and out of square with the crankshaft. I heated it with a heat gun and tweaked it over a bit. Not quite there. I don't figure on it holding up. Gonna scrounge around here for another housing off a DOA WT at my local saw guy. He has one laying out back that was pretty much FUBAR. Didn't look at the housing close enough to see if it was straight. I know the oil pump was shot.
Need to hit some wood with it and make some chips tomorrow.


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 5, 2011)

ckelp said:


> i just tuned it before i blow it apart again did't have a tach on it but it sounded like it was up there and four-stroking!!!
> i don't know if i wanna do anything else to it the fricken thing screams and it has power in the wood i also did a *compression check on and it's about 155psi*


 
:msp_thumbup: That's good. What gauge you using? 
Mine was around 120-125, but my gauge adapter was too long to seat on the O-ring, so I had to compromise and use T tape on the threads. I'm going to check it again since I fired it a while ago.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 5, 2011)

You newer guys are gonna find that the Wild thang is actually an amazing saw........For $100.00.

People p!ss me off thinking they should get an MS361 for the price of a wildthing!!!

Dude! 
You paid $100.00!!!

The saw is GREAT for its intended purpose!

If you only trim a few limbs or cut a rick of firewood for the fireplace once a year, it is actually over engineered!!!

Cheapest bang for the buck there is!!!


Mike


----------



## ckelp (Mar 5, 2011)

just buy a new WT from walley world swap the cases 
and rerun the crap.. is it really that hard????


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 5, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> You newer guys are gonna find that the Wild thang is actually an amazing saw........For $100.00.
> 
> People p!ss me off thinking they should get an MS361 for the price of a wildthing!!!
> 
> ...


I'm on that! So far, I have $6, a beer and some grease rags invested. :msp_laugh:



ckelp said:


> just buy a new WT from walley world *swap the cases
> and rerun the crap.. is it really that hard????*


 Tell me what you just said. :msp_blink:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2011)

ckelp said:


> just buy a new WT from walley world swap the cases
> and rerun the crap.. is it really that hard????


 
So, ya been smokin yer socks again. Ain't ya???


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 6, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> I'm on that! So far, I have $6, a beer and some grease rags invested. :msp_laugh:
> 
> 
> Tell me what you just said. :msp_blink:


I think he just told you too become a felon.


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 6, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> I think he just told you too become a felon.


 
And he does it with such class too. :frown:


----------



## ckelp (Mar 6, 2011)

no, just attempt it lol it's wrong to go screw anyone like that....
not like the guy who buys a saw uses it one and returns it 
you know anything that gets retund to wal mart or home depot that had gas in it gets drained of fluids and crushed no explication


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 6, 2011)

ckelp said:


> no, just attempt it lol it's wrong to go screw anyone like that....
> not like the guy who buys a saw uses it one and returns it
> you know anything that gets retund to wal mart or home depot that had gas in it gets drained of fluids and crushed no explication


 
Is that why my mower bought at the Home despot had such a discount and fuel in it?


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 6, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Is that why my mower bought at the *Homo Depot *had such a discount and fuel in it?


 
Fixt :msp_flapper:


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 6, 2011)

I knew what I typed, a despot they is.


----------



## ckelp (Mar 6, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Is that why my mower bought at the Home despot had such a discount and fuel in it?


 
well the ones that are near me do it that way dnno..


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 6, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I knew what I typed, a despot they is.


 
:agree2:


----------



## ckelp (Mar 6, 2011)

i tell you what


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 7, 2011)

Do all these little poulans have the steel insert in the exhaust? And what do you guys do about them?

I see in masterminds photos that he just removed them and enlarged the ports, what purpose do you think they serve in the first place??


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine has it in there. I have no idea why, other than it would be a lot easier to clean the carbon out of the port(insert). The guys that port these saws take them out. Mine is stock, so I left it in the port for now. One of the saw techs can tell you more about it.


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 7, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> Do all these little poulans have the steel insert in the exhaust? And what do you guys do about them?
> 
> I see in masterminds photos that he just removed them and enlarged the ports, what purpose do you think they serve in the first place??


I'm betting it has something to do with emmissions.


----------



## ckelp (Mar 7, 2011)

mine was in there for maybe 2hours seine i've owned it..
that includes a 45min drive home..

also, i did't even run it before tearing down and porting it:chainsawguy:
dam thing stank like old gas..


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 7, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> Do all these little poulans have the steel insert in the exhaust? And what do you guys do about them?
> 
> I see in masterminds photos that he just removed them and enlarged the ports, what purpose do you think they serve in the first place??


 


J.W Younger said:


> I'm betting it has something to do with emmissions.


 Your prolly right about emmisions. The new jugs don't have that.
Yea, pitch that and widen the port 70% the bore. Don't forget to port match the muffler.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a video of mine.

[video=youtube;N1tkqEuvKBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1tkqEuvKBE[/video]


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice job Randy. How do you have the k&n mounted?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Nice job Randy. How do you have the k&n mounted?


 
Drilled a hole in the top of the filter and in the center of the elbow... all-thread, nuts, and loctite.


----------



## ckelp (Mar 7, 2011)

Randy, whats up with no clutch cover?

last time i ran my tamed thing the clutch flew apart because there was no bar and chain on it...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2011)

ckelp said:


> Randy, whats up with no clutch cover?
> 
> last time i ran my tamed thing the clutch flew apart because there was no bar and chain on it...



Gave it away. I need one. Got a spare???


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 7, 2011)

Randy it looks like she's running pretty good. Yes loctite is a must, I even had the spark plug back out on mine do to the vibration.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Randy it looks like she's running pretty good. Yes loctite is a must, I even had the spark plug back out on mine do to the vibration.


 
It's just a "test bed". I wanted to try a set of aux. transfers but didn't want to ruin a good jug. I was surprised it ran as well as it does.


----------



## ckelp (Mar 7, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> Gave it away. I need one. Got a spare???


 
i may have one but, the adjusting screw is missing and its orange, like it came off a 136:hmm3grin2orange:

tomarrow i'll see if it fits


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2011)

ckelp said:


> i may have one but, the adjusting screw is missing and its orange, like it came off a 136:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 8, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> It's just a "test bed". I wanted to try a set of aux. transfers but didn't want to ruin a good jug. I was surprised it ran as well as it does.


 
Yup I hear ya, air leak maybe, but still not bad.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Yup I hear ya, air leak maybe, but still not bad.



Air leak, yeah, maybe. The carb is way too big too.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 8, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> Air leak, yeah, maybe. The carb is way too big too.


 
LOL I was wondering about that hahaha. Can you tune it fat at all?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> LOL I was wondering about that hahaha. Can you tune it fat at all?


 
No. It won't pull enough air to get the fuel through. I'm going smaller if it lives long enough.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 8, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> No. It won't pull enough air to get the fuel through. I'm going smaller if it lives long enough.


 
It'll live, maybe.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 8, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> No. It won't pull enough air to get the fuel through. I'm going smaller if it lives long enough.


 
What carb is on it? SDC?


----------



## Terry Syd (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you tried dropping the pop-off pressure on the metering needle to try and get some more fuel flow?

Before you ditch the carb, you might try and shorten the metering spring. Perhaps just take a single loop off the end of the spring and see what happens to the fuel flow.


----------



## brad1000s (Mar 8, 2011)

mastermind, what b/c set are you running. I picked up a Bing carb for mine. I need to make a pulse line from motor to carb for it to work. I think it is off a 038.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> It'll live, maybe.:msp_biggrin:



I just tore it down, looks great inside. 

Pressure tested it too, passed.



kmcinms said:


> What carb is on it? SDC?



Yep SDC



Terry Syd said:


> Have you tried dropping the pop-off pressure on the metering needle to try and get some more fuel flow?
> 
> Before you ditch the carb, you might try and shorten the metering spring. Perhaps just take a single loop off the end of the spring and see what happens to the fuel flow.



I hadn't considered that......



brad1000s said:


> mastermind, what b/c set are you running. I picked up a Bing carb for mine. I need to make a pulse line from motor to carb for it to work. I think it is off a 038.



7 pin .325 pitch full chisel 

I'm digging around in my carb bucket to see if I may have something a bit smaller. I'll let you guys know what I come up with.


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 9, 2011)

*Teasers From the PNW*

View attachment 175485
View attachment 175486
View attachment 175487

I hope this runs better than the picture posting .................Bob


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 9, 2011)

I like it. 

Are you going to make a new head?


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 9, 2011)

*WT Teaser*

I will make a new head only if the one that's in the lathe won't work out. I want it to fit under the covers.......Bob
Thanks for showing the picture!


----------



## ckelp (Mar 9, 2011)

just when i thought i was nuts with the lame thing some has to kick it up a notch..
i forgot, i was going to check today if a huskey 140 piston was taller


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 9, 2011)

When you guys make a two piece cylinder it for a hight compression ratio right?? And do you always split it at the top where the ring wont travel?? And Have you ever taken it out near the bottom? I see you cant shave the bottom because the clam shell design, but ever cut a section out below the intake port?? Sorry for all the questions guys just VERY interested.

And what do you do to seal it???


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 10, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> When you guys make a two piece cylinder it for a hight compression ratio right??



Correct.




MechanicMatt said:


> And do you always split it at the top where the ring wont travel??



Yes.



MechanicMatt said:


> And Have you ever taken it out near the bottom? I see you cant shave the bottom because the clam shell design, but ever cut a section out below the intake port??



You can't with this design like you said, and it's not practical to cut part of the middle out. 





MechanicMatt said:


> Sorry for all the questions guys just VERY interested.
> 
> And what do you do to seal it???



You can make your own gasket or use liquid gasket maker.


----------



## ckelp (Mar 10, 2011)

i have a qustion of my own, after porting (the frist time) it would idle perfectly and smoked like hell tried leaning it out some but it would just die..
but at WOT it runs like a raped ape.. (no affiance randy..)

i'm keeping an eye on the 2 piece head that just seems nuts 

it sucks the only thing i've been able to do the hog is idle it in the bast two days..


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 13, 2011)

What kind of sealant do you guys use to seal the two halves back together?? I talked my nephew into keeping my little poulan and giving back my 026, so all I was able to do to it was a Muffler Mod. I gave it a smiley face mod, he liked it. I was just wondering about the sealant, looked black. RTV????


----------



## ckelp (Mar 14, 2011)

i used red RTV if i blow it apart again, it's going to get caterpillar joint compound #2 used it once and love it 

is this thread ever going to die??
i think we should start a new one because it's not about the GTG anymore


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 14, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> What kind of sealant do you guys use to seal the two halves back together?? I talked my nephew into keeping my little poulan and giving back my 026, so all I was able to do to it was a Muffler Mod. I gave it a smiley face mod, he liked it. I was just wondering about the sealant, looked black. RTV????


 

I use Permatex Moto-Seal, great stuff and inexpensive too!





ckelp said:


> i used red RTV if i blow it apart again, it's going to get caterpillar joint compound #2 used it once and love it
> 
> is this thread ever going to die??
> i think we should start a new one because it's not about the GTG anymore


 

Start a NEW one?
Heck! GTG season is just starting again!!!
Be a shame to lose all this great info......or have to repeat it again.


Mike


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 14, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I like it.
> 
> Are you going to make a new head?


 
Well, there goes the neighborhood.....GREAT JOB


----------



## ckelp (Mar 14, 2011)

so i findley had time to put the tame thing to some wood and i think i smoked the bore with my "port job" it revs nice and it sounds good but it feels like something holding it back am i going just have to step up to a bigger carb? i'm planing on puting a tuned pipe on it if it's not smoked..


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2011)

ckelp said:


> so i findley had time to put the tame thing to some wood and i think i smoked the bore with my "port job" it revs nice and it sounds good but it feels like something holding it back am i going just have to step up to a bigger carb? i'm planing on puting a tuned pipe on it if it's not smoked..


 
I've only stepped up to a larger carb on a few saws. Most port jobs don't require it. Any way you could post a video???


----------



## ckelp (Mar 15, 2011)

not reilly, this week i'm going out of town on business.
i may have time on Wednesday to take it out if it dose't rain...


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 15, 2011)

If someone is looking for one of these saws, my buddy has a 2075 for sale. Looks good and he says it runs fine. I'm gonna clean it and up and sell it for him. PM me if your looking for one of these, otherwise I'm just gonna sell it locally.


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 15, 2011)

ckelp]is this thread ever going to die??
i think we should start a new one because it's not about the GTG anymore[/QUOTE]
Dood said:


> Start a NEW one?
> Heck! GTG season is just starting again!!!
> Be a shame to lose all this great info......or have to repeat it again.
> 
> ...



 Thanks for straightening that out Mike. :msp_laugh:


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 15, 2011)

*Gtg*

Hey, this isn't much about the WhiteTrash we all love to trash, but it is about something that we all like. It's called a GTG...:hmm3grin2orange:

I found this a couple days ago and when I *SAW* it, I thought, hey a GTG. Let's rock


----------



## ckelp (Mar 16, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> Hey, this isn't much about the WhiteTrash we all love to trash, but it is about something that we all like. It's called a GTG...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I found this a couple days ago and when I *SAW* it, I thought, hey a GTG. Let's rock


 
i can see me in the back ground!!!


the owner of that plate is going to be pissed when they come out of the hardwhere store!!!


----------



## kmcinms (Mar 16, 2011)

ckelp said:


> i can see me in the back ground!!!
> 
> 
> the owner of that plate is going to be pissed when they come out of the hardwhere store!!!


 
He won't need a description of the thief now, will he?
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 15, 2011)

I busted the intake on my wildthing just a few days before the west ky gtg changing the carb. I didn't get to take it and dominate the 40cc class in the cant race.  

Well that gave me an excuse to go back in looking for MORE POWER!!!!!! 

I had .035 squish, on a saw this small I like to get it down to .020 But the wildthing is a clamshell saw, that makes it a bit tougher. I could have a popup welded on to increase compression. I didn't much like that because the piston is plated and the heat from welding could cause it to peel off. The other option is something I've wanted to try for quite a while.

I milled .045 off the bottom of the jug/case. 






Here's a shot of the boost ports I added last time I was in here.






After a heck of a setup job on the milling table I used a boring bar to raise and center the crankshaft.






I turned a .035 popup on the piston which left me .020 squish. (batteries died in my camera, I'll get a pic of it tomorrow) I ended up with an intake duration of 162° and I raised the exhaust port up to the same duration. After checking the compression I still had 160 psi!!! I only had 140 psi before I started and the exhaust was just at 145°.

More info on the progress when I get more done, hopefully I'll get a video of it in a day or two.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice work Randy! I'm anxious to see how it runs.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 15, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Nice work Randy! I'm anxious to see how it runs.


 
I was worried that the counterweights may hit the case, but no problems.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool beans Ran!You think maybe if I sent you a cyl...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 15, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> Cool beans Ran!You think maybe if I sent you a cyl...



I love to trade work for............................ stuff. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kmcinms (Apr 15, 2011)

*Nice work*

Looks good Randy. :msp_thumbup:

You're gonna need an expansion chamber for that saw now. I seem to remember a guy with a chamber on his that absolutely rips...:msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 15, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> Looks good Randy. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> You're gonna need an expansion chamber for that saw now. I seem to remember a guy with a chamber on his that absolutely rips...:msp_w00t:


 
Yep that's Arrowhead Eds saw. Damn fast before the pipe. :hmm3grin2orange:

I've got a ways to go before I tackle pipe building. Some day though. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 29, 2011)

I got a clutch cover in the mail the other day so the Wildest Thang is complete. 

Thanks to Modified Mark and Wigglesworth for the help with these parts and others.  

Here's a video as promised. I cut a 8" cant to help you guys who hit the GTGs to see just what the little saw will do in a cant.

[video=youtube;dFlXTRLohq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFlXTRLohq4[/video]


----------



## kmcinms (Apr 29, 2011)

*Right on!*

Nice running saw mastermind. I got to use my WildThing again today. What, with all the tornadoes around here, we've been cutting some wood.

Wanna race? :yoyo:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice work Randy!


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 29, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> No it doesn't!
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


 
OOPS I just started rehabing my 3rd 350


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 29, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> I got one in the shed, it runs, sometimes. It would be fun, and I like to have fun, so I'd try it.


 
The one you just built?I aint sure anyone else has a chance?


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 29, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> I busted the intake on my wildthing just a few days before the west ky gtg changing the carb. I didn't get to take it and dominate the 40cc class in the cant race.
> 
> Well that gave me an excuse to go back in looking for MORE POWER!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Nice job!!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks awesome Randy. 

Now you need a pipe. :msp_smile:


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice job Randy. The consencus seems to be that .325 is faster than 3/8LP, because of the chain or the sprocket?


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 29, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Nice job Randy. The consencus seems to be that .325 is faster than 3/8LP, because of the chain or the sprocket?


On mine I belive the 91vx is a little faster than the .325 lpx using 7 pin rims. The 3/8 rim is larger but it pulls it just as well using the chamfer chisel low profile.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 29, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Nice job Randy. The consencus seems to be that .325 is faster than 3/8LP, because of the chain or the sprocket?


 


J.W Younger said:


> On mine I belive the 91vx is a little faster than the .325 lpx using 7 pin rims. The 3/8 rim is larger but it pulls it just as well using the chamfer chisel low profile.


 

Jay Dub has something here I do believe. The 3/8 would have quite a bit more in chain speed, and wouldn't be as hard to pull. Seems to me it would have to be a faster setup, I'll try that next.


----------



## 8433jeff (May 1, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> Jay Dub has something here I do believe. The 3/8 would have quite a bit more in chain speed, and wouldn't be as hard to pull. Seems to me it would have to be a faster setup, I'll try that next.


 
You have a mans saw, so run a man sized rim on it. .325/ 8 eight ocho VIII pin and go.
Again, back to my assumption. Jdub does make some sense, though, narrower kerf also.


----------



## Mastermind (May 1, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> You have a mans saw, so run a man sized rim on it. .325/ 8 eight ocho VIII pin and go.
> Again, back to my assumption. Jdub does make some sense, though, narrower kerf also.



An 8 pin .325 and a 7 pin 3/8 will have the same chain speed. But I'll bet you knew that already.


----------



## Farley9n (May 10, 2011)

*Started It Today*
















And it sounds GOOD! Just need to make a .325 x .050 chain up for it and it's good to go! Might get a chance tomorrow. It's going to be showing it's stuff if any at the Pacific Northwest GTG.
Still haven't got the picture thing down.......Something about "Old Dog & New Tricks"........Bob


----------



## J.W Younger (May 10, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> And it sounds GOOD! Just need to make a .325 x .050 chain up for it and it's good to go! Might get a chance tomorrow. It's going to be showing it's stuff if any at the Pacific Northwest GTG.
> Still haven't got the picture thing down.......Something about "Old Dog & New Tricks"........Bob


vary kool.


----------



## kmcinms (May 10, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> And it sounds GOOD! Just need to make a .325 x .050 chain up for it and it's good to go! Might get a chance tomorrow. It's going to be showing it's stuff if any at the Pacific Northwest GTG.
> Still haven't got the picture thing down.......Something about "Old Dog & New Tricks"........Bob


 
Nice looking saw. Put the primer bulb back in it for effect. can't wait to see that baby sling chips.


----------



## Mastermind (May 10, 2011)

It looks really slick. Be sure to put us up a video of it slinging chips!!!


----------



## 8433jeff (May 10, 2011)

Nice, very sweet.


----------



## ckelp (May 11, 2011)

i think the op crated a monster..

annyhoo i may have to be a copy cat with the jug cuttin the top off and doping it down a few thou that gives it a good WTF factor..

how about just running the saw on 200:1 mix that will make it scream


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 11, 2011)

alright, you yahoo's are making me want to go buy one of these purple an green meanies and start beating on it...

happy now? :msp_tongue:


----------



## little possum (May 11, 2011)

Really they arent bad saws. I enjoy running mine now  Just need to work over the transfers. I cant think of a better saw to start porting on. If you mess up, throw the old junk away and beg for some parts. They are mostly cheap and everywhere!


----------



## ckelp (May 11, 2011)

why replace parts? i've seen one on the bay goin for $30 with shipping..

i have one i'm going to be an idiot with it, and try to go some light milling...


----------



## Farley9n (May 11, 2011)

*It Runs....It Cuts!*









I put a chain on it this morning and went at some Maple with it. Had to richen it a few times but got it! Dosen't seem as fast as my old one but still good power. Its pulling a Windsor .325 and a 7 tooth rim on an 18" bar. Sounds good but maybe not fast enough to show off as yet.....:msp_mad:... Will get a video soon.
Note the original primer bulb and the new style primer.......
These Things are fun.......Bob


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 11, 2011)

*Farley9n :*

Where did you get your hand held primer/squirter. I been needing something besides a geezer pill bottle.


----------



## ibebruce (May 13, 2011)

This is making me nuts. I can't seem to get the idea of building one of these out of my mind; I'm now considering a purple saw that I have absolutely no real need of other than to feed this addiction. I've been dreaming of all kinds of insanity to do to this thing. I can see now that all of my other projects are going to get covered in dust.

Is there such a sticky for Chainsaws Anonymous?


----------



## Arrowhead (May 13, 2011)

Two piece head.... Awesome !!


----------



## kmcinms (May 13, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> I put a chain on it this morning and went at some Maple with it. Had to richen it a few times but got it! Dosen't seem as fast as my old one but still good power. Its pulling a Windsor .325 and a 7 tooth rim on an 18" bar. Sounds good but maybe not fast enough to show off as yet.....:msp_mad:... Will get a video soon.
> Note the original primer bulb and the new style primer.......
> These Things are fun.......Bob


 
Farley, how much did you open up the muff? It may need more flow.


----------



## J.W Younger (May 13, 2011)

Heres a 7 pin 3/8ths on one, looks big on that tiny clutchView attachment 183817

I'm thinkin the new picco chisel chain square filed will be a little faster than this chamfer chisel.
If my dealer ever gets it.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 13, 2011)

looked one over in one of the local pawn joints... came with a case, scrench, booklet, dried out primer bulb, VERY stiff chain brake, and no guarantees... all for only $70

I did my best not to laugh when I said "no, thank you"...


----------



## 8433jeff (May 13, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> looked one over in one of the local pawn joints... came with a case, scrench, booklet, dried out primer bulb, VERY stiff chain brake, and no guarantees... all for only $70
> 
> I did my best not to laugh when I said "no, thank you"...


 
I've sold two or three in the past year out of the shop I tinker at for more than that, and have one at that price for sale now, but they have been "tuned" a little, happy customers, one even came back and said he can't believe how well it cuts compared to the neighbors new one.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 13, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I've sold two or three in the past year out of the shop I tinker at for more than that, and have one at that price for sale now, but they have been "tuned" a little, happy customers, one even came back and said he can't believe how well it cuts compared to the neighbors new one.


 
I'd have paid it if the primer bulb wasn't going to fail and I could have started it (and it ran well), but that wasn't the case


----------



## Farley9n (May 13, 2011)

*In Answer to*

Kmcinms & 67L36Driver.......
My primer is from Harbor Freight and the muffler mod is a simple one. I just open up the muffler shell and throw away everthing inside, then use two small tubes as an internal spacer, pound the rear openings flat and braze over, then use a dremal cutoff wheel to make two insions for the "Gills". With the help of a flat blade screwdriver and some needle nose pliers you will have what has been a pretty efective yet simple Poulan muffler mod! Just this mod alone will put a lot of extra zip into a stocker!........Bob


----------



## Mastermind (May 13, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> Kmcinms & 67L36Driver.......
> My primer is from Harbor Freight and the muffler mod is a simple one. I just open up the muffler shell and throw away everthing inside, then use two small tubes as an internal spacer, pound the rear openings flat and braze over, then use a dremal cutoff wheel to make two insions for the "Gills". With the help of a flat blade screwdriver and some needle nose pliers you will have what has been a pretty efective yet simple Poulan muffler mod! Just this mod alone will put a lot of extra zip into a stocker!........Bob



I make the same mod but I leave the stock exit as well. I'm too lazy to close it up.


----------



## kmcinms (May 13, 2011)

Farley9n said:


> Kmcinms & 67L36Driver.......
> My primer is from Harbor Freight and the muffler mod is a simple one. I just open up the muffler shell and throw away everthing inside, then use two small tubes as an internal spacer, pound the rear openings flat and braze over, then use a dremal cutoff wheel to make two insions for the "Gills". With the help of a flat blade screwdriver and some needle nose pliers you will have what has been a pretty efective yet simple Poulan muffler mod! Just this mod alone will put a lot of extra zip into a stocker!........Bob


 
I've kept my mods pretty basic and left the internals alone, just because I use my saw in residential areas a bit and don't want to get too loud with it. How's the sound level with all the guts out of it?


mastermind7864 said:


> I make the same mod but I leave the stock exit as well. I'm too lazy to close it up.


 
I actually leave the stock ones there and open them up some. I also put in a larger slot on the chain side too. It really seems to wake up the response of that saw and still not be obnoxiously loud.


----------



## wendell (May 13, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> I've kept my mods pretty basic and left the internals alone, just because I use my saw in residential areas a bit and don't want to get too loud with it.


 
You're a much nicer neighbor than I am.


----------



## kmcinms (May 13, 2011)

wendell said:


> You're a much nicer neighbor than I am.


 
Hah, I have my 245 for making racket if i need to...


----------



## little possum (May 14, 2011)

Mines got a hole straight out the front cover bout the size of a dime :monkey: Kinda loud and itll set the woods a blaze


----------



## kmcinms (May 14, 2011)

little possum said:


> Mines got a hole straight out the front cover bout the size of a dime :monkey: Kinda loud and itll set the woods a blaze


 
You still have the guts in it? Where is the location of the hole in relation to the baffle?


----------



## Mastermind (May 14, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> You still have the guts in it? Where is the location of the hole in relation to the baffle?


 
A lot of guys cut a hole right between the bolt holes. Bypasses the baffle with no fuss.


----------



## Farley9n (May 14, 2011)

*Check YouTube*

I added two poorly done videos of my WTx. "T" and I are not a good video team but at least you can see and hear it run! This may be it for now as I want to save it for our GTG.........Bob


----------



## SawGarage (May 23, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> I busted the intake on my wildthing just a few days before the west ky gtg changing the carb. I didn't get to take it and dominate the 40cc class in the cant race.
> 
> Well that gave me an excuse to go back in looking for MORE POWER!!!!!!
> 
> ...



DAM nuts!!! Randy, you are my hero!!!!  I've finally noticed someone achieve this! may not be the 1st, but the 1st i've seen...

I want to build a super 200t, or a 338-200t eater. this is the ticket. I had the idea, but NO ACCESS to real tools 

J


----------



## Mastermind (May 23, 2011)

Welp Jay, to be honest I just have too much time on my hands. I'm a tinkerer and enjoy doing things that a lot of guys think ain't worth the trouble.


----------



## SawGarage (May 23, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> Welp Jay, to be honest I just have too much time on my hands. I'm a tinkerer and enjoy doing things that a lot of guys think ain't worth the trouble.


 
SUPER!

I'm in the same boat as you... SOMETIMES I really should barter my time more appropriately... BUT :dunno: OH WELL!


on a side-note...this is the SAME way they perform a line-bore on a auto, (or other 4-stroke) etc motor... 

good stuff!! 

J


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 20, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this thread up to the front so a fellow could find it


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm glad you did. I was wondering where I had posted the info about raising the crank on my wilderthang.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 21, 2011)

Randy, how does the epoxy hold up to the heat cycles on the jug? What did you do for a career? Work at a machine shop?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> Randy, how does the epoxy hold up to the heat cycles on the jug? What did you do for a career? Work at a machine shop?


 
The epoxy has been holding up for.......say 40 cuts. LOL

This saw doesn't have any fins on the flywheel and is just a toy. I have seen epoxy hold up on work saws in some repairs though.

I work in a small shop here at home porting and repairing saws, weedeaters, etc....

I have a mini lathe and a milling table mounted on a heavy duty 3/4" drill press to do light milling. All you really need is a good imagination to find a way to do any thing you want. 

Here's a video of my wildthing. Arrowhead's is crazy fast, but this saw is impressive. I've advanced the ignition timing a couple of degrees since this one was made. It seems to help too.

[video=youtube;dFlXTRLohq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFlXTRLohq4[/video]


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 21, 2011)

Page 38 has ARROWHEADS piped WildThing and the pics of MASTERMINDS external transfer ports and big old Tilliston carb. I sure hope that SUBHUNTER finds this thread, After reading all the pages again (3rd time) I GOTTA FIND A WILD THING!!!!!


----------



## promac850 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh dear... this thread is making me want to get that little WoodShark going and throwing chips...

I'd run that ##### at the edge... it'd be insanely loud, fast, and ported...


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 21, 2011)

I just checked my CL and there is one on there for 75 but thats about 70 more than Id like to pay for a poulan. I gotta go buy my buddies Johny red dealership and see if he has any dead ones laying around.


----------



## redunshee (Aug 21, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I'm glad you did. I was wondering where I had posted the info about raising the crank on my wilderthang.


 
Am I correct in assuming you have a 2375 and not a strato 4018?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2011)

redunshee said:


> Am I correct in assuming you have a 2375 and not a strato 4018?


 
I've had both. In the video above that is a 2375. The 2375 in 42cc is the one to build. I would like to find another to build mildly for limbing, they are really good saws if taken care properly.


----------



## subhunter (Aug 22, 2011)

*found it!!*

Well after I got to tearing into the original WT I realized I had both the 36cc and 42cc. Both came from the same guy. 42cc is a gray craftsman. I got the green one carved up and it does run and cut but not too well. I know I went to high on the exhaust. Its at 166 duration and intake is at 162. Compression is not that great but it does sound mean if anything else... ROFL I am going to give the gray one a go next. Both these saws were in decent shape, needed fuel lines and the craftsman needs the starter pulley. If I had the means to make a pop up and get the compression higher on the little one it would run better, I think. 

Boy this thread is long when you start at the begining:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## shaker223 (Aug 22, 2011)

I always thought my WT ran pretty good. I did a single 1/2" shark gill for a muffler mod. I didn't check before this but with slight 4 stroking it has 13,160 RPM. Surprisingly it has 150psi warm in stock form.

I might have to build a pipe for it for fun.....I can build it but have no idea on how to dimension it...is there a web site or someplace that can help with the calculations? If practicle, I'd build a blow thru carb for a turbo! I can do a 4bbl holley...do you think a Holley 2300 350cfm 2bbl would work??!!?? lol:chainsawguy:lol


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 22, 2011)

Shaker, you should do a search for the equation. Ive seen it on here a couple of times, I think you gotta look over in the hot saw posts. Im building one right now for another saw, its a strato saw and Im wondering how its gonna respond to the pipe. Good luck


----------



## logging22 (Aug 22, 2011)

shaker223 said:


> I always thought my WT ran pretty good. I did a single 1/2" shark gill for a muffler mod. I didn't check before this but with slight 4 stroking it has 13,160 RPM. Surprisingly it has 150psi warm in stock form.
> 
> I might have to build a pipe for it for fun.....I can build it but have no idea on how to dimension it...is there a web site or someplace that can help with the calculations? If practicle, I'd build a blow thru carb for a turbo! I can do a 4bbl holley...do you think a Holley 2300 350cfm 2bbl would work??!!?? lol:chainsawguy:lol


 
Java Pipe software is available. Just plug in the numbers and whammo. Instant pipe. Pretty cool stuff.:msp_tongue:


----------



## shaker223 (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe I missed it in previous discussions but what is the steel insert for that is in the exhaust port? Is it necessary?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## little possum (Aug 24, 2011)

I dont know what it is, but it isnt neccasary, as far as I know  Mine was added to the scrap bucket.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

little possum said:


> I dont know what it is, but it isnt neccasary, as far as I know  Mine was added to the scrap bucket.


 
Yeah mine seems to be alive and well without it.


----------



## kevin j (Aug 24, 2011)

appears to be a heat shield to reduce heat into the port walls. I asked same question before and several said ok to run without it. plenty of room to work when that is out.


----------



## shaker223 (Aug 24, 2011)

kevin j said:


> appears to be a heat shield to reduce heat into the port walls. I asked same question before and several said ok to run without it. plenty of room to work when that is out.


 
Cool, thanks all.

Plan is to build a pipe and see how that hopefully improves performance. Maybe even send it to someone to run at a GTG.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

shaker223 said:


> Cool, thanks all.
> 
> Plan is to build a pipe and see how that hopefully improves performance. Maybe even send it to someone to run at a GTG.


 
No GTGs near "The Hand"????


----------



## wendell (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds like Shaker and Rosy Palm are having a little spat.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

wendell said:


> Sounds like Shaker and Rosy Palm are having a little spat.


 

Damn shame too. I'd hate to end up separated from muh hand.


----------



## wendell (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't know why these Newbies think they gotta be all cute with their location. It's not like somebody's going to come and take advantage of them in the night, well at least now that Blobo's not here any more.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

wendell said:


> Don't know why these Newbies think they gotta be all cute with their location. It's not like somebody's going to come and take advantage of them in the night, well at least now that Blobo's not here any more.



You mean no one is gonna take advantage of me tonight???

How depressing. I thought I was in for a ride on this fine evening.


----------



## wendell (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't stress, there Moobster. We all know where you live.


----------



## logging22 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> You mean no one is gonna take advantage of me tonight???
> 
> How depressing. I thought I was in for a ride on this fine evening.


 
Im low on gas and you need a coat.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

I could use a coat.


----------



## logging22 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I could use a coat.


 
Wait... uh...ok.


----------



## Riverrat123 (Oct 12, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I figured I'd knock the dust off this thread. Anybody still messing with the Wild Things? I made up a pipe for mine. I ended up with a 20% gain. In the video it's 10.5" wood, I'm running a stock chain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:msp_scared::msp_scared:

Wha wha wha whaaaat??? Man I would love to have the know how to build one of those just to keep in the trunk and when I see someone cutting up some wood around the area say "I got a Poulan Wild thing that'll smoke that saw.". And actually have the saw to back it up lol. That is if the darn thing would start. I don't think I've ever seen one that would start before coming here. Every time I've seen one pulled out, it got thrown back into the tool shed with the comment "I don't have time for that POS." and off to the hardware store for a new saw they went.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

Riverrat123 said:


> :msp_scared::msp_scared:
> 
> Wha wha wha whaaaat??? Man I would love to have the know how to build one of those just to keep in the trunk and when I see someone cutting up some wood around the area say "I got a Poulan Wild thing that'll smoke that saw.". And actually have the saw to back it up lol. That is if the darn thing would start. I don't think I've ever seen one that would start before coming here. Every time I've seen one pulled out, it got thrown back into the tool shed with the comment "I don't have time for that POS." and off to the hardware store for a new saw they went.


 
They are what they are, better than most think, especially for the money. Fact is the kind of people that normally buy a WT have zero experience running a saw, and have no idea how to maintain one. Hell to most it's perfectly acceptable to leave fuel in it for two years, and expect it to start like it did two years ago.


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> They are what they are, better than most think, especially for the money. Fact is the kind of people that normally buy a WT have zero experience running a saw, or how to maintain one. Hell to most it's perfectly acceptable to leave fuel in it for two years, and expect it to start like it did two years ago.


 
As long as its faster-strike that, easier than an ax, they keep cutting. No matter how much dirt or concrete they've hit. And it should run like it did when new, when it was set at the utter leanest it could be and not shell itself out at the factory. Not to mention its never been adjusted after the two tanks of "mixed" fuel thats run through it. And it should run, on the first two or three pulls, switch on or off, choke on or off.

Yeah, they're junk. Not a capable saw at all.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 6, 2011)

just wanted to bump this to the main page again, I LOVE seeing what some of you guys can do with a WildThing. Pipes and pop-ups:msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## stubnail67 (Feb 13, 2012)

*found it!*



Modifiedmark said:


> Man, taking vacation has got me behind the 8 ball with you guys!
> 
> I still have not got a saw yet. I did remember that I do have this one.
> 
> ...



hahah i found it!!!! nice lil saw is this it?


----------



## stubnail67 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Lol*



Modifiedmark said:


> Ok, so I did a little bit of work on this 2500 and it seems ok, can I play now?
> 
> Hope this video works. 16" bar with a out of the box WP chain cutting some dry maple. I cut the pin oak above also and it cut just about as fast.
> 
> ...



i thought i found the video!!!


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 13, 2012)

Not sure what the point was? It's a pretty old thread. The 2500 is not a Wild Thing, it's a different design - basically a Jonsered 2040.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Not sure what the point was? It's a pretty old thread. The 2500 is not a Wild Thing, it's a different design - basically a Jonsered 2040.



The point was to see what they could do if one was inclined to "warm" them up a bit. Take a throw away saw, in many's opinion, and get something, or all you could out of it. Most of the pictures here will be two years old in Aug. 

As for it being a Jonserud design, no, its the other way around. Jonserud is a only a color of Husqvarna, and the cheaper j-reds and husky's are a copy of Poulans, upgraded with better filters and antivibe in many cases.


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 13, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> The point was to see what they could do if one was inclined to "warm" them up a bit. Take a throw away saw, in many's opinion, and get something, or all you could out of it. Most of the pictures here will be two years old in Aug.
> 
> As for it being a Jonserud design, no, its the other way around. Jonserud is a only a color of Husqvarna, and the cheaper j-reds and husky's are a copy of Poulans, upgraded with better filters and antivibe in many cases.


Oh, I got all that as I've read this thread before, I just didn't know what specifically was intended by these latest posts. My point was only that the 2500 is a different family of saw from the WT. Different cylinder (similar to the 141/142) and case design - the Jonsered 2040 is basically identical to the 2500 (the plastic on the recoil and the cover are different), and pretty similar to my later Poulan 2775. I have both families of saws they're not the same - I like the 2500 type a bit better.


----------



## stubnail67 (Feb 14, 2012)

*sorry*

sorry i was digging around as i just recently got a 2600 which is pretty much the same as the 2500... that mark had in the one video so i was looking through and enjoying the posts and the clips etc.... was not trying to dig up old threads .. i was curious to see how good a 2600 in that case a 2500 could be tweaked out!!! in the process seeing cool pics and posts i cant help my self and comment on them.... even if they are old!thats why i was digging around just to check it out and to gain knowledge about older poulans thats all...so i spent about an hour checking it out till i found the video he spoke of... cause i wanted to see one that was balls to the wall so to speak!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;JKB9znIZanA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKB9znIZanA&feature=context&context=C3a99e62ADOEgsToPDskKMNZ_m9gCVcWVb9wsD12nz[/video]

Not a wild thing, but just a tad smaller displacement. The 2050 I think it is? 

Still havent modified the carb. But its soon to come. 
Think I might have to dive back into it and take out alittle more.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> [video=youtube;JKB9znIZanA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKB9znIZanA&feature=context&context=C3a99e62ADOEgsToPDskKMNZ_m9gCVcWVb9wsD12nz[/video]
> 
> Not a wild thing, but just a tad smaller displacement. The 2050 I think it is?
> 
> ...



Since about 05 there are no smaller displacement saws-they are all 42cc, and if you look at the emissions decal on the saw if its there, its very clear that is the case. 

Bringing up old threads is fine, especially when you add new material.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 14, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Since about 05 there are no smaller displacement saws-they are all 42cc, and if you look at the emissions decal on the saw if its there, its very clear that is the case.
> 
> Bringing up old threads is fine, especially when you add new material.




All the decals were taken off when i got the saw lol. 
Hows then C5s doing?


----------



## Team FAST (Feb 24, 2012)

I love this thread and the idea of hotrodding a WildThing. Count me in!

How about a turbo'd wildthing?


Wanted: Wildthing 2375 in good condition. PM me if you have one and are willing to part..


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

Seen a blown one at Grandpatractors GTG. Arrowheads had nothing to be scared off, though it was interesting, and may have been stronger than some or most. Hard to turbo a non-valved engine.


----------



## tbow388 (Feb 25, 2012)

*elec*

If you have the wild thing category you need to have a harbor freight electric category so i can participate.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 25, 2012)

Test Cut.mp4 - YouTube


Poulan 2150, Ported, Homemade,(ratty looking) pipe. Adapted a clutch drum from a Pioneer P20,(3/8x7tooth). It is wearing a 16 inch bar and carlton3/8lp, semi-chisel chain. Carb is a WT-215.

I had the chain too slacked, and it derails coming out of the last cut......at least i know the chain catcher works..lol


----------

